# What TTC cycle number are you on? 105 ladies, 32 BFPs, 6 angel baby



## lizlovelust

Im cycle #5 and i feel like im never going to get PG, i just want my baby already!

Lets make a list of how many cycles everyone is and see when everyone gets their BFP!

WTT:
Oliviaros

Cycle #1:
Ladylou86:bfp: (february 2012) :thumbup:
Canisa
Excited81
ckylesworld
mummy_em :bfp: (Early April 2012) :thumbup:
UmmIsmaeel9
wantabubba 
westfall
SJR :bfp: (Early May 2012) :thumbup:
ariaforte8 
Beth1302
DragonflyWing
BabyBelle88
Soccergurl3
kimberleyrobx
michmash

Cycle #2:
Saffiya
graceundrfire
bugaboobaby
katrus78
allyk
gaiagirl
Babyseeker
Leesa1986 
silmarien
F0xybabe
RnR
sanchez1208 :bfp: (Late July) :thumbup:

Cycle #3:
Ran
anneliese
hopeithappens :bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup:
Sassy77
brunette :bfp: (late march 2012) :thumbup:
LittlemissH
jenwantsababy
_Princess_
rain drop
munchkinlove 
Jamie0987 :bfp: (late April 2012) :thumbup:
USAF_WIFE
sunraybaby
sequeena :bfp: (Early July) :thumbup:
StefanieC
Sharris

Cycle #4:
wiese2416
Busymamma
HRHol :bfp: (End of February 2012!) :thumbup:
tugAwug
Bambina
Happily
EmJae
SweetMaddie 
Penelope04
ready4family

Cycle #5:
Duke_123
Smokey:bfp: (march 2012) :thumbup::angel: so sorry! 
monkey do 
omgbaby
Drsquid
rmsh1 :bfp: (Late July) :thumb up:

Cycle #6:
sobroody
WantingABubba 
yellow11 :bfp: (june)  :thumbup:
laurabe :bfp: (Late may) :thumbup::angel: so sorry!
sweetmere :bfp: (Early July) :thumbup:

Cycle #7:
Bean66 :bfp:(march 2012) :thumbup::angel: so sorry!
1cre8tivgrl :bfp: (April 2012) :thumbup:
littlemisscie
louliz
pinksprinkles 

Cycle #8:
sugarpi24 
Bean66 
sfaulk1
victorias84
wanting2more :bfp: (Late June) :thumbup:
sweetmere
laurabe

Cycle #9:
Tripple
Mellywelly :bfp: (Early March 2012):thumbup::angel: so sorry!
katherinegrey:bfp: (marc 2012h) :thumbup:
28329 :bfp: (late march) :thumbup: :angel: so sorry!
Cheska
Dinky :bfp: (June) :thumbup:
Lizlovelust

Cycle #10: 
Twinlebub
tinytears :bfp: (late April 2012) :thumbup:
Casper72

Cycle #11:
Linz143:bfp: (march 2012) :thumbup:
babycrazy11
Hotszott22:bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup:
Mellywelly :bfp: (April 2012) :thumbup:
Hasti2011

Cycle #12
yoyojojo

Cycle #13
S2702
Myvirgoways :bfp: (Early Marc 2012) :thumbup:
28329

Cycle #14
Mattsgirl 

Cycle #15

Cycle #16
nats77 :bfp: (Late July) :thumbup:

Cycle #17

Cycle #18
cloud46

Cycle #20

Cycle #21

Cycle #22

Cycle #23
hopingforit :bfp: (June) :thumbup:
littlesteph

Cycle #24
sharnw :bfp: (Early July) :thumbup:

cycle #25
Mamadonna :bfp: (Late May) :thumbup: :angel: So sorry!

Cycle #26:
Honeycheeks

Cycle #120:
BearsMummy


----------



## linz143

Cycle 11, month #9 so can't get help from the doc for 3 more months. Let me tell you, 5 months feels the same as 9 months, it doesn't get any easier!


----------



## lizlovelust

linz143 said:


> Cycle 11, month #9 so can't get help from the doc for 3 more months. Let me tell you, 5 months feels the same as 9 months, it doesn't get any easier!

Oi yea i know right? Hope you get your BFP before you have to go in!


----------



## linz143

I hope you get yours soon, too!

As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"

Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!


----------



## Bean66

I'm on cycle 6! Hoping 6 is my lucky number!


----------



## ladylou86

1st cycle but it took 6 months with my first (which felt like a lifetime)


----------



## lizlovelust

linz143 said:


> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!

Awww I bet you will get PG right before you go in to see your doctor!



Bean66 said:


> I'm on cycle 6! Hoping 6 is my lucky number!

Ooo FX for you! Its tourture waiting huh?



ladylou86 said:


> 1st cycle but it took 6 months with my first (which felt like a lifetime)

Awww 6 months is average I hear? but it feels like tourture and a long time waiting!:dohh:


----------



## BusyMomma

Technically cycle 4. I went off BC in August but didn't have a cycle longer than 12 days until November so I know I wasn't ovulating prior to that. We counted our first month trying as November. I am getting impatient too already...I didn't try with my son, he was a surprise!


----------



## lizlovelust

BusyMomma said:


> Technically cycle 4. I went off BC in August but didn't have a cycle longer than 12 days until November so I know I wasn't ovulating prior to that. We counted our first month trying as November. I am getting impatient too already...I didn't try with my son, he was a surprise!

Awww, well FX for you!

and sorry for your loss (your signature):flower:


----------



## BusyMomma

lizlovelust said:


> BusyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Technically cycle 4. I went off BC in August but didn't have a cycle longer than 12 days until November so I know I wasn't ovulating prior to that. We counted our first month trying as November. I am getting impatient too already...I didn't try with my son, he was a surprise!
> 
> Awww, well FX for you!
> 
> and sorry for your loss (your signature):flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! We are recovering from that and looking forward to a :bfp: in the next couple cycles! It's hard after a loss to be optimistic about it...I feel like I'm going to be a nervous wreck the whole time once I find out we're pregnant again lol


----------



## oliviarose

We are not TTc until April/May time.

I got caught forst time with DD and it took 9 months with DS. Hoping this time it will be quicker than the 9 months.

Good luck to all of you xxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

BusyMomma said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BusyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Technically cycle 4. I went off BC in August but didn't have a cycle longer than 12 days until November so I know I wasn't ovulating prior to that. We counted our first month trying as November. I am getting impatient too already...I didn't try with my son, he was a surprise!
> 
> Awww, well FX for you!
> 
> and sorry for your loss (your signature):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We are recovering from that and looking forward to a :bfp: in the next couple cycles! It's hard after a loss to be optimistic about it...I feel like I'm going to be a nervous wreck the whole time once I find out we're pregnant again lolClick to expand...

awww I bet your next pregnancy will be a happy and healthy one! :flower:


----------



## drsquid

cycle 2. but since im single and doing this with iui and donor sperm, everyone counts. heh quick way to skip to getting the doc to help =)


----------



## honeycheeks

This is my 25th cycle and 27th month... this has been a crazy journey of TTC and still no luck.


----------



## Hotszott22

10th cycle for Me. Conceived DD first try, so it's a bit nerve racking this time around


----------



## tribble

9th cycle, 7th month for me. Was able to get doctor to check DH's swimmers, but won't check me until 1 year...


----------



## lizlovelust

drsquid said:


> cycle 2. but since im single and doing this with iui and donor sperm, everyone counts. heh quick way to skip to getting the doc to help =)

awww good luck!!


honeycheeks said:


> This is my 25th cycle and 27th month... this has been a crazy journey of TTC and still no luck.

Oh wow have you seen your doctor about this?


Hotszott22 said:


> 10th cycle for Me. Conceived DD first try, so it's a bit nerve racking this time around

Every pregnancy is different, it seems like when you don't try you get PG but then when you try it takes forever to get PG!


tribble said:


> 9th cycle, 7th month for me. Was able to get doctor to check DH's swimmers, but won't check me until 1 year...

It's so frustrating that doctors aren't willing to help more huh?:dohh:


----------



## BearsMummy

This is my 120th cycle, as of the 26th January, I am now into my 10th year of TTC.

Good Luck to everyone and I sincerely hope tat none of you have to wait much longer for your bfp's

:flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

BearsMummy said:


> This is my 120th cycle, as of the 26th January, I am now into my 10th year of TTC.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and I sincerely hope tat none of you have to wait much longer for your bfp's
> 
> :flower:

oh my gosh you poor thing! Have you been to the doctor about this?


----------



## BearsMummy

lizlovelust said:


> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> This is my 120th cycle, as of the 26th January, I am now into my 10th year of TTC.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and I sincerely hope tat none of you have to wait much longer for your bfp's
> 
> :flower:
> 
> oh my gosh you poor thing! Have you been to the doctor about this?Click to expand...

Yes, I am currently under a fs at my local hospital, I have 'unexplained infertility'. I am currently on my 4th cycle of clomid, and if I am not pg in another 3 months, I will be refered to my local fertility specialist centre.


----------



## lizlovelust

BearsMummy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> This is my 120th cycle, as of the 26th January, I am now into my 10th year of TTC.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and I sincerely hope tat none of you have to wait much longer for your bfp's
> 
> :flower:
> 
> oh my gosh you poor thing! Have you been to the doctor about this?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am currently under a fs at my local hospital, I have 'unexplained infertility'. I am currently on my 4th cycle of clomid, and if I am not pg in another 3 months, I will be refered to my local fertility specialist centre.Click to expand...

Awwww you poor thing, im so sorry, FX to you, wishing you all the best and luck! Baby dust, lots and lots of it!


----------



## smokey

linz143 said:


> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!

I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)


----------



## BearsMummy

smokey said:


> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!
> 
> I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)Click to expand...

Well I wish my doc would hurry up and scare my eggs!! I'll tell her to be a bit more aggressive with them next time!!
She did also say to me 'I'll see you in ante-natal before your next fs appointment' but I bet they say that to everyone!!


----------



## lizlovelust

smokey said:


> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!
> 
> I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)Click to expand...

What cycle were you went you got this wonderful BFP?


----------



## dinky

Im on cycle 6! Took me a long time to concieve dd so hoping to dont take aslong this time! I NEED to be pregnant again!!! X


----------



## smokey

BearsMummy said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testiIng. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!
> 
> I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wish my doc would hurry up and scare my eggs!! I'll tell her to be a bit more aggressive with them next time!!
> She did also say to me 'I'll see you in ante-natal before your next fs appointment' but I bet they say that to everyone!!Click to expand...

The dr said to me try not to get pregnant before your next appointment (was due to have my tubrs flushed) at the time I thought she was just being realy inscensative and had a go at her, I had to appolagis when I phoned up just before my appointment to explain why I was canceling


----------



## lizlovelust

dinky said:


> Im on cycle 6! Took me a long time to concieve dd so hoping to dont take aslong this time! I NEED to be pregnant again!!! X

Awww ill add you to the list, i need to be PG too, never been and this ill be my firrst if i ever get PG!


----------



## BearsMummy

smokey said:


> BearsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testiIng. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!
> 
> I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well I wish my doc would hurry up and scare my eggs!! I'll tell her to be a bit more aggressive with them next time!!
> She did also say to me 'I'll see you in ante-natal before your next fs appointment' but I bet they say that to everyone!!Click to expand...
> 
> The dr said to me try not to get pregnant before your next appointment (was due to have my tubrs flushed) at the time I thought she was just being realy inscensative and had a go at her, I had to appolagis when I phoned up just before my appointment to explain why I was cancelingClick to expand...

A bit of reverse psychology! It obviously done the trick though!! :happydance:


----------



## smokey

lizlovelust said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!
> 
> I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)Click to expand...
> 
> What cycle were you went you got this wonderful BFP?Click to expand...

Dont realy know because my cycle was all over the place, I went from having 2-3 a year then 60 odd days then 48 days then 32-38 over the course of 8 years trying but my dr was useless and wouldnt refere me for anything when I changed dr the got the ball rolling then I didnt need them in the end.
Going by what would have been a normal cycle it would have been about 104 cycles but I only had about 20 af


----------



## lizlovelust

smokey said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!
> 
> I got my bfp 2 days before going in to start my fertility treatment after 8 years of trying, im sure the dr scares the eggs into working :)Click to expand...
> 
> I
> What cycle were you went you got this wonderful BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Dont realy know because my cycle was all over the place, I went from having 2-3 a year then 60 odd days then 48 days then 32-38 over the course of 8 years trying but my dr was useless and wouldnt refere me for anything when I changed dr the got the ball rolling then I didnt need them in the end.
> Going by what would have been a normal cycle it would have been about 104 cycles but I only had about 20 afClick to expand...

So really it would have been cycle #21 if you only had 20 AFs! Im putting you down for BFP cycle #21! :)


----------



## smokey

im only on cycle 3 this time round so hopfully itd nothing like last time


----------



## honeycheeks

lizlovelust said:


> Im cycle #5 and i feel like im never going to get PG, i just want my baby already!
> 
> Lets make a list of how many cycles everyone is and see when everyone gets their BFP!
> 
> LizLoveLust
> Cycle #5
> 
> Linz143
> Cycle #11
> 
> Bean66
> Cycle #6
> 
> Ladylou86
> Cycle #1
> 
> Busymamma
> Cycle #4
> 
> Oliviarose
> Cycle #0
> 
> Drsquid
> Cycle #2
> 
> Honeycheeks
> Cycle #25
> 
> Hotszott22
> Cycle #10
> 
> Tripple
> Cycle #9
> 
> BearsMummy
> Cycle #120
> 
> Dinky
> Cycle #6

Love you for this thread. I really hope we start getting our BFPs on this thread.


----------



## lizlovelust

smokey said:


> im only on cycle 3 this time round so hopfully itd nothing like last time

Oohhh okay so cycle #3 right now, ill put that!


----------



## lizlovelust

honeycheeks said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Im cycle #5 and i feel like im never going to get PG, i just want my baby already!
> 
> Lets make a list of how many cycles everyone is and see when everyone gets their BFP!
> 
> LizLoveLust
> Cycle #5
> 
> Linz143
> Cycle #11
> 
> Bean66
> Cycle #6
> 
> Ladylou86
> Cycle #1
> 
> Busymamma
> Cycle #4
> 
> Oliviarose
> Cycle #0
> 
> Drsquid
> Cycle #2
> 
> Honeycheeks
> Cycle #25
> 
> Hotszott22
> Cycle #10
> 
> Tripple
> Cycle #9
> 
> BearsMummy
> Cycle #120
> 
> Dinky
> Cycle #6
> 
> Love you for this thread. I really hope we start getting our BFPs on this thread.Click to expand...

Haha thanks, yea i hope we do too! FX!


----------



## saffiya

Hello ladies and hope you dont mind me joining in but i am now on cycle #2


----------



## lizlovelust

saffiya said:


> Hello ladies and hope you dont mind me joining in but i am now on cycle #2

Welcome, hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## dinky

lizlovelust said:


> dinky said:
> 
> 
> Im on cycle 6! Took me a long time to concieve dd so hoping to dont take aslong this time! I NEED to be pregnant again!!! X
> 
> Awww ill add you to the list, i need to be PG too, never been and this ill be my firrst if i ever get PG!Click to expand...



It took me 7 years to get pregnant. Thats the first and last time id been pregnant! Good luck to you hope you get your :bfp: soon! X


----------



## lizlovelust

dinky said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinky said:
> 
> 
> Im on cycle 6! Took me a long time to concieve dd so hoping to dont take aslong this time! I NEED to be pregnant again!!! X
> 
> Awww ill add you to the list, i need to be PG too, never been and this ill be my firrst if i ever get PG!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It took me 7 years to get pregnant. Thats the first and last time id been pregnant! Good luck to you hope you get your :bfp: soon! XClick to expand...

Oh wow, well i hope you get PG soon!


----------



## BusyMomma

7 years omg! I'd die...I hope it doesn't take us that long! I think after 3 we would probably give up and DH would get a vasectomy. We already have bigger age gaps than we would ideally want and he is 36 now and definitely doesn't want any kids after 40. So hoping it happens for us this year :)


----------



## graceundrfire

Hi, ladies!

Hope you don't mind if I join! We are on cycle #2. I feel like time is of the essence for us, I'm 32, DH is 55! It would be the first lil one for either of us. DH is in great shape, healthy and was very willing when I made an appt at the FS BEFORE we even began trying. The FS said that if we don't conceive within 8 months she would start testing us. So...here we go! Sending much positive energy to all on this journey!


----------



## wiese2416

Hi, im new to this website and I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm on cycle #4 of ttc. With our first we got a bfp the first month. I'm hoping we don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Hey ladies:) I would love to join you! I am currently on cycle # 2 of ttc baby #3 :). I am hoping this will be our month, but i will probably say that every month! ha, :dust: to all of us ladies trying hard for our little bundles:) may we all see our BFP's sooner then later!!!


----------



## katrus78

Cycle 2, month 2. We tried before, but took a break so. Am starting the count over!


----------



## Canisa

TTC #1...cycle no.3.....but feels lie eternity already!!!!!

GL everyone...want a BFP here ladies!! What CD are you all on? Me on CD14 today...so hoping to O shortly:happydance:


----------



## BusyMomma

I'm on CD 12. Hoping to O Sunday or Monday unless I O late like last month (CD17). Hoping this will be a lucky month for us!


----------



## drsquid

busymomma- im cycle day 11 today. last month i triggered on day 14 for iui day 16.. the only month i got a pos opk was day 13.. tomorrow i get my us and am hoping to trigger for day 14 or 15


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, sorry been busy lately, ill update this soon!


----------



## jenwantsababy

hi, can i join? :flower: i'm on cycle #2, i'm 32 and he's 34. we're TTC our first child!


----------



## lizlovelust

graceundrfire said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join! We are on cycle #2. I feel like time is of the essence for us, I'm 32, DH is 55! It would be the first lil one for either of us. DH is in great shape, healthy and was very willing when I made an appt at the FS BEFORE we even began trying. The FS said that if we don't conceive within 8 months she would start testing us. So...here we go! Sending much positive energy to all on this journey!

Welcome! FX for you, hope you get PG soon! :flower:



wiese2416 said:


> Hi, im new to this website and I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm on cycle #4 of ttc. With our first we got a bfp the first month. I'm hoping we don't have to wait much longer.

Welcome! FX, I hope you'll get PG soon, I'm on cycle #5 and 10DPO today so a couple more days till testing for me!



bugaboobaby said:


> Hey ladies:) I would love to join you! I am currently on cycle # 2 of ttc baby #3 :). I am hoping this will be our month, but i will probably say that every month! ha, :dust: to all of us ladies trying hard for our little bundles:) may we all see our BFP's sooner then later!!!

Welcome! Aww #3 huh? Lucky you have two kids! I'm trying to get at least one! Lol I sure hope some of us get our BFPs soon!:flower:



katrus78 said:


> Cycle 2, month 2. We tried before, but took a break so. Am starting the count over!

Welcome! I hope you get a BFP soon and wont have to wait as long as some of us have been!:flower:



Canisa said:


> TTC #1...cycle no.3.....but feels lie eternity already!!!!!
> 
> GL everyone...want a BFP here ladies!! What CD are you all on? Me on CD14 today...so hoping to O shortly:happydance:

Welcome! I know what you mean, #5 cycle for me and I feel like It's been years trying! Lol FX and goodluck! :thumbup:

As for me I'm CD10 and still a BFN, I'm such a POAS addict that I've been testing since 1DPO lolol. I feel funny though, weird mild cramping, bloating, super tired, sore breasts, weird twinges in abdomen... Not sure if it's all related to PG or not, but Gail predicted that I'll test pos this month! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

jenwantsababy said:


> hi, can i join? :flower: i'm on cycle #2, i'm 32 and he's 34. we're TTC our first child!

Hi welcome! Good luck and FX to you, we are trying for our first as well! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## sobroody

i am day 2 in my 6th cycle. it feels like forever. i did not expect this as my son was a 'surprise' after a missed pill !


----------



## sobroody

BearsMummy said:


> This is my 120th cycle, as of the 26th January, I am now into my 10th year of TTC.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone and I sincerely hope tat none of you have to wait much longer for your bfp's
> 
> :flower:


i've been trying 6 months now and it feels like forever, so i can't imagine what that is like. I truly hope you get a BFP VERY soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

sobroody said:


> i am day 2 in my 6th cycle. it feels like forever. i did not expect this as my son was a 'surprise' after a missed pill !

Aww im on cycle 5 so i know how you feel, i hope we get our BFPs soon!


----------



## BearsMummy

Thank you sobroody :hugs:

Some days are good, some days are bad. Just take each day as it comes, and enjoy the actual TTC business end of things!!


----------



## allyk

Hi ladies I'm in cycle 2 ttc number 2, conceived dd on cycle 2 so def got fingers crossed for this month

Good luck to all


----------



## Excited81

I'm on cycle #1 and finding it obsessive already!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies, I am on cycle #2 trying for our first baby. About a week to go before O! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi ladies, I'm on cycle 8 and today is ov day! It's beginning to feel like I've been ttc forever!


----------



## babycrazy11

Just starting cycle 11, month 10. Can't believe it's been this long and I definitely need help holding up hope....


----------



## ckylesworld

Im on cycle 1 ttc on clomid, cd10. Depo ran out mid september 2011.
:wacko:


----------



## BusyMomma

I sure hope in a couple weeks as we get further into our cycles we'll be able to add some BFP's to that list! Disheartening to see a big fat 0 lol


----------



## BusyMomma

ckylesworld said:


> Im on cycle 1 ttc on clomid, cd10. Depo ran out mid september 2011.
> :wacko:

I'm surprised your doctor put you on clomid already! Most doctors won't even talk to you about ttc till it's been a year and if you're coming off bc they usually wait even longer. Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Hotszott22

Officially starting cycle 11. Boo! This is getting frustrating :(


----------



## brunette

In 2ww of cycle #2 so FXed
Babydust to everyone


----------



## Ran

Third cycle. Been trying since October but I have long cycles :( The Oct-Nov, the Nov-late Dec, the Jan-Feb!


----------



## drsquid

did my trigger at 8pm. iui on weds at 10 am fingers crossed . im gonna do my best to put a :bfp: up there for ya =)


----------



## yellow11

Just waiting on af today then it is start of cycle #3 
Third time lucky I'm hoping.... Xxxx
Good luck ladies. Xx

Ps. Loving this tread.


----------



## lizlovelust

allyk said:


> Hi ladies I'm in cycle 2 ttc number 2, conceived dd on cycle 2 so def got fingers crossed for this month
> 
> Good luck to all

Aww hope you conceive again on your second cycle! FX!



Excited81 said:


> I'm on cycle #1 and finding it obsessive already!

I know right? I was obsessed from the very start as well! I'm starting to get annoyed though considering this is my 5th cycle and still no BFP.:dohh:



gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am on cycle #2 trying for our first baby. About a week to go before O!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck! Get lots of BDing in the whole week of O! :thumbup:



katherinegrey said:


> Hi ladies, I'm on cycle 8 and today is ov day! It's beginning to feel like I've been ttc forever!

Awww I know what you mean, it feels like forever for me too, FX that you'll get a BFP soon!



babycrazy11 said:


> Just starting cycle 11, month 10. Can't believe it's been this long and I definitely need help holding up hope....

Awww have you seen the doctor yet? or are they making you wait the full 12 months?



ckylesworld said:


> Im on cycle 1 ttc on clomid, cd10. Depo ran out mid september 2011.
> :wacko:

Good luck! Hope you get your BFP soon!:flower:



Hotszott22 said:


> Officially starting cycle 11. Boo! This is getting frustrating :(

Aww have you seen the doctor yet? Or are they making you wait a full 12 months?



brunette said:


> In 2ww of cycle #2 so FXed
> Babydust to everyone

Good luck! I'm in the TWW as well, due for AF friday!



Ran said:


> Third cycle. Been trying since October but I have long cycles :( The Oct-Nov, the Nov-late Dec, the Jan-Feb!

Awww I have sort of long cycles but not horribly long, sometimes almost 40 days...:dohh: how long are yours?



drsquid said:


> did my trigger at 8pm. iui on weds at 10 am fingers crossed . im gonna do my best to put a :bfp: up there for ya =)

good luck!! I hope you get a BFP!!:flower:



yellow11 said:


> Just waiting on af today then it is start of cycle #3
> Third time lucky I'm hoping.... Xxxx
> Good luck ladies. Xx
> 
> Ps. Loving this tread.

Awww well hopfully you'll get a BFP and not AF!:flower:


----------



## Hotszott22

Yeah, they're making me wait 12 months. I'm hoping this is the month! Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww I hope you get it this cycle too! :flower:


----------



## honeycheeks

2 dpo and officially on the crazy ride of tww. Really praying hard that this is my lucky month.


----------



## lizlovelust

aww good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

11dpo today. BFN yesterday (a nasty indent on a FRER - gonna call them later and complain). And spotting has started. Not gonna count myself out yet but I'm not hopeful. Fingers crossed I'm not moving up to Cycle 7.


----------



## honeycheeks

lizlovelust said:


> aww good luck!:thumbup:

thanks liz...I can see from your ticker than you have just 2 days to test and you are a POAS addict. I wish you loads of :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Bean66 said:


> 11dpo today. BFN yesterday (a nasty indent on a FRER - gonna call them later and complain). And spotting has started. Not gonna count myself out yet but I'm not hopeful. Fingers crossed I'm not moving up to Cycle 7.

I'm 14DPO today and still a BFN, FX that you get your BFP! I've had a few indents on FRERs before too, but they are usually colorless :dohh:



honeycheeks said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> aww good luck!:thumbup:
> 
> thanks liz...I can see from your ticker than you have just 2 days to test and you are a POAS addict. I wish you loads of :dust:Click to expand...

Yea been testing since 1DPO:dohh: lol

Still BFN though, and BFN this morning :cry:


----------



## twinklebub

Cycle 10 for me. :( hoping for a bfp soon.


----------



## mellywelly

cycle 9, MC on cycle 8


----------



## s2702

Cycle 13 after a miscarriage....trying to stay positive....anyone got a great inspirational story/quote? may help keep the spirits up....


----------



## lizlovelust

twinklebub said:


> Cycle 10 for me. :( hoping for a bfp soon.

Welcome and good luck!



mellywelly said:


> cycle 9, MC on cycle 8

Welcome and good luck!



s2702 said:


> Cycle 13 after a miscarriage....trying to stay positive....anyone got a great inspirational story/quote? may help keep the spirits up....

aww hun im so sorry, i wish i had some sort of story to help, i do know sometimes it takes a while to conceive after a MC but youll get there again! FX for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any news ladies? Any BFPs? or AFs for anyone?


----------



## Hotszott22

lizlovelust said:


> Any news ladies? Any BFPs? or AFs for anyone?

How about you lizlovelust? Any news?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotszott22 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Any news ladies? Any BFPs? or AFs for anyone?
> 
> How about you lizlovelust? Any news?Click to expand...

Nope nothing for me yet, BFN still and no AF yet. You?


----------



## myvirgoways

BusyMomma said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BusyMomma said:
> 
> 
> Technically cycle 4. I went off BC in August but didn't have a cycle longer than 12 days until November so I know I wasn't ovulating prior to that. We counted our first month trying as November. I am getting impatient too already...I didn't try with my son, he was a surprise!
> 
> Awww, well FX for you!
> 
> and sorry for your loss (your signature):flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! We are recovering from that and looking forward to a :bfp: in the next couple cycles! It's hard after a loss to be optimistic about it...I feel like I'm going to be a nervous wreck the whole time once I find out we're pregnant again lolClick to expand...

Hi BusyMomma! We also found out we were pregnant in December and it ended in a chemical pregnancy too. We are gearing up to try again and I'm guessing I will ovulate in about 13 days since I just got my period yesterday. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi ladies...can I join you in this thread? We're on cycle 13 I believe. We found out we were pregnant two days before Christmas, but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy and I miscarried before the end of the year. I'm having a normal period now which excites me because hopefully I will be ovulating in about 13 days! The doctor wanted us to wait one normal period to try again. Makes me nervous, but it will be nice to get back to normal baby making! haha.


----------



## lizlovelust

myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies...can I join you in this thread? We're on cycle 13 I believe. We found out we were pregnant two days before Christmas, but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy and I miscarried before the end of the year. I'm having a normal period now which excites me because hopefully I will be ovulating in about 13 days! The doctor wanted us to wait one normal period to try again. Makes me nervous, but it will be nice to get back to normal baby making! haha.

Aww im so sorry for your loss! FX you will get another BFP!


----------



## yellow11

lizlovelust said:


> Any news ladies? Any BFPs? or AFs for anyone?

Af for me yesterday. Onto cycle 3. Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

yellow11 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Any news ladies? Any BFPs? or AFs for anyone?
> 
> Af for me yesterday. Onto cycle 3. XxxClick to expand...

aww FX that you get your BFP this cycle!:flower:


----------



## brunette

Countdown to testing, 4 days to go. FXed.
Anyone poas sooner?
Babydust to every1


----------



## lizlovelust

brunette said:


> Countdown to testing, 4 days to go. FXed.
> Anyone poas sooner?
> Babydust to every1

I POAS daily lol


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN today :cry:

AF decided to show her ugly face :dohh:

But this AF is a little weird...

it's SUPER watery, still a little brown but more red now and a little more heavy but not quite "light" yet if you know what I mean. Like when I sat on the toilet it kind of dripped out a little but when I whipped there wasn't a ton.

and I never got really bad cramps like I ALWAYS do the day before, all I've had was weird mild mild mild cramps for the past few days and today I'm only having mild cramping still. 

I'm a little confused...:wacko:

MY temp also dropped a little but not a huuuuuge amount...


----------



## lizlovelust

Any news ladies?

Any BFPS?

Any AFs??

I got AF yesterday so onto cycle number 6...


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

May I join?
I'm currently on Cycle #4, TTC baby no.2.

Waiting to Ovulate any day now. Not BBT charting this month but checking CM and position and using OPK's.

Good Luck to everyone
xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx

:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

HRHol said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join?
> I'm currently on Cycle #4, TTC baby no.2.
> 
> Waiting to Ovulate any day now. Not BBT charting this month but checking CM and position and using OPK's.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone
> xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx
> 
> :dust:

welcome and goodluck! :flower:


----------



## anneliese

I'm on cycle 3. Have used OPKs with each cycle, but have only used preseed with the last and current cycle


----------



## lizlovelust

anneliese said:


> I'm on cycle 3. Have used OPKs with each cycle, but have only used preseed with the last and current cycle

welcome! good luck this cycle! :flower:


----------



## carelove07

I am on cd 76. And I feel like the witch will be here any day now...but I have been feeling like this for two weeks...so whenever would be great. I have been trying for 19 months.


----------



## anneliese

thank you :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

carelove07 said:


> I am on cd 76. And I feel like the witch will be here any day now...but I have been feeling like this for two weeks...so whenever would be great. I have been trying for 19 months.

Awww, so you're cycle number 19 too? Good luck, I hope this feeling will turn into a BFP for you!:flower:


----------



## carelove07

lizlovelust said:


> carelove07 said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 76. And I feel like the witch will be here any day now...but I have been feeling like this for two weeks...so whenever would be great. I have been trying for 19 months.
> 
> Awww, so you're cycle number 19 too? Good luck, I hope this feeling will turn into a BFP for you!:flower:Click to expand...

I hope so too! but took a test this morning cause my boobs hurt so bad and cramping like crazy. let alone I am emotional. I cried because my carpets needed vacuumed. lol It was negative though. 19 month feels like forever doesn't it?


----------



## lizlovelust

carelove07 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carelove07 said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 76. And I feel like the witch will be here any day now...but I have been feeling like this for two weeks...so whenever would be great. I have been trying for 19 months.
> 
> Awww, so you're cycle number 19 too? Good luck, I hope this feeling will turn into a BFP for you!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too! but took a test this morning cause my boobs hurt so bad and cramping like crazy. let alone I am emotional. I cried because my carpets needed vacuumed. lol It was negative though. 19 month feels like forever doesn't it?Click to expand...

Oh I'm only cycle 6, I meant like too as in not just 19 months but it's 19 cycles? or has it been less cycles? :dohh: Lol I need to word my sentences better. I'm sorry it's been so long for you, I can only imagine, 6 months is driving me insane!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry the witch got you Liz, she got me too. On to cycle #7.


----------



## lizlovelust

Bean66 said:


> Sorry the witch got you Liz, she got me too. On to cycle #7.

Awww lame! good luck to us on our next cycle! FX for us!

You should come chat in here more often! I need people to chat with! :flower:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi would like to join ur thread plz :)

im currently cd2 cycle #3 after an early loss but ttc since oct 11, ttc #2

going to try my hand at temping this month as i can never seem to work out when i actually ov had my longest cycle ever this month which was 36 days but had a weird period after the loss but now back to my 'normal' flow this time so hoping things start settling down again now


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeithappens said:


> hi would like to join ur thread plz :)
> 
> im currently cd2 cycle #3 after an early loss but ttc since oct 11, ttc #2
> 
> going to try my hand at temping this month as i can never seem to work out when i actually ov had my longest cycle ever this month which was 36 days but had a weird period after the loss but now back to my 'normal' flow this time so hoping things start settling down again now

welcome welcome! :flower:

I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope this cycle will be the one for you! I'm CD2 also! :hugs:


----------



## laurabe

Cycle 3 but my cycles range from 4 - 8 weeks :(

Think I had a positive OPK yesterday but cant tell if it was definite :/


----------



## lizlovelust

laurabe said:


> Cycle 3 but my cycles range from 4 - 8 weeks :(
> 
> Think I had a positive OPK yesterday but cant tell if it was definite :/

welcome!:flower:

post a photo of the OPK I can help tell you if it' pos or not! :thumbup:


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx :hugs:

Just realised our cycles are near enough the same 2, im 31 your 32, hopefully get our bfps around the same time :)

:dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeithappens said:


> thanx :hugs:
> 
> Just realised our cycles are near enough the same 2, im 31 your 32, hopefully get our bfps around the same time :)
> 
> :dust::dust: to everyone

I'm actually only 23! :flower:
I'm CD2 on cycle #6, I hate waiting!:dohh:


----------



## hopeithappens

eeeee didnt mean your age sorry i meant the length of both of our cycles, im only 27 :haha:


----------



## laurabe

I dont have it anymore. The control line was just a shade lighter than the test line. I have high prolactin and possible pcos (they are unsure), waiting for my hospital appointment to come through.. I think I am concentrating a bit less at the mo until I get a clear picture of what is wrong and if I will be prescribed anything to help. 
Doing the deed every day just in case lol. fingers crossed. x


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeithappens said:


> eeeee didnt mean your age sorry i meant the length of both of our cycles, im only 27 :haha:

Oh haha, this has been my shortest cycle! Normally they have been like 36 to 38 i believe, kinda sucky but good in a way that i dont get AF as much!


----------



## hopeithappens

mine have been all over the place i had the implant removed last sept had my 1st af 16 days later, then had a 31 day cycle, then my m/c made the next 1 33days, went back to 31 days, then my last cycle was 36 days i used to think 31 was long but those extra 5 days seemed go on forever so im hoping ill go back to 31 or less now


----------



## lizlovelust

Some people go months without AF, thats got to really suck!


----------



## carelove07

lizlovelust said:


> carelove07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carelove07 said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 76. And I feel like the witch will be here any day now...but I have been feeling like this for two weeks...so whenever would be great. I have been trying for 19 months.
> 
> Awww, so you're cycle number 19 too? Good luck, I hope this feeling will turn into a BFP for you!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too! but took a test this morning cause my boobs hurt so bad and cramping like crazy. let alone I am emotional. I cried because my carpets needed vacuumed. lol It was negative though. 19 month feels like forever doesn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm only cycle 6, I meant like too as in not just 19 months but it's 19 cycles? or has it been less cycles? :dohh: Lol I need to word my sentences better. I'm sorry it's been so long for you, I can only imagine, 6 months is driving me insane!Click to expand...

Your fine! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bean66

lizlovelust said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry the witch got you Liz, she got me too. On to cycle #7.
> 
> Awww lame! good luck to us on our next cycle! FX for us!
> 
> You should come chat in here more often! I need people to chat with! :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah I should! But no more talking of age. I'm 30, TTC No 1, BnB makes me feel old. I'm Cd2 today so we are similar. Do you know when you normally O. I sometimes try to O around cd 15 but then actually O CD18-20. But my cycles seem to be changing. My LP has increased from 10 days to 13days so I'm happy and had my progesterone checked which was good.I'm hoping that BFP isn't far away.

Are you trying anything new this cycle? I'm going to do SMEP. I mean to do this every cycle but then get confused my false surges.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww 30 is not old or too old to try! 

My cycles range from 32CDs to 38CDs, i have Oed anywhere from CD17 to CD23 so im all over the place haha


----------



## ladylou86

Got my :bfp: last night :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

ladylou86 said:


> Got my :bfp: last night :thumbup:

oh yay our first BFP of the thread!! congrats!!!!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ladylou86

thank you  im really happy good luck to every one on this thread sending u all loads of:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## myvirgoways

ladylou86 said:


> Got my :bfp: last night :thumbup:

Congrats ladylou86!!! I am thrilled for you! Spill the details. :winkwink:


----------



## ladylou86

had a really good feeling when i got my first period (16th jan) after having my implant removed (13 th jan) did a bunch of ovulation tests was dtd every day around O time as soon as the 2nd line started to darken 5days po i had a break out of spots big sore ones around 4 or 5 of them which isnt like me then around 7days PO i lost my lucky feeling and didnt think it was going to happen, i tested every day twice a day lol and was getting tiny lines that i could only really see under a very bright light i thought they were evap lines as i couldnt see any colour and they wernt there every time i tested then yestoday 11 days PO i had a heavy feeling in my tummy and it felt sore like i had an inflated water bomb in my uterus i recognised this feeling from when i was pregnant last time also i had a mild shooting pain in my breast that lasted a couple of seconds lol i knew i was pregnant so i took a test a supermarket 3 for £1.50 and it was a mild posatve then went and bought a slightly better supermarket cheapy 2 for £3.60 and it did the same but a little darker i was using internet cheapies before this and they hardly showed a thing even though they were ment to be more senitive so i wouldnt recomend them

tummy still hurting a lot today if i hadnt already been pregnant i would think it was the begging of a mc but i know this is very normal for me but still not nice

also been a little more tiered than usual in the last week sorry its long just thought i would share all the details i could might help someone else in the future lol xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww congrats, so lucky you got it on your first cycle!


----------



## Bean66

Congrats ladylou. Great your caught so quick.


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats ladylou :happydance:

Hope this is the start of a lot more :bfp:s to come


----------



## airotciv

We're on cycle 13 - I'm 11 dpo so due on this Weds. Hardest thing I've ever been through, we went to the doctors about 5 weeks ago and were told to come back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant 'as we don't have anything to worry about at the moment'! xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

must be sooo frustrating being told to come back in 3 months wen all u would like to know is if there is anything stopping u getting ur bfp, hope u dont have to go back in 3months and u get ur bfp soon :)


----------



## airotciv

hopeithappens said:


> must be sooo frustrating being told to come back in 3 months wen all u would like to know is if there is anything stopping u getting ur bfp, hope u dont have to go back in 3months and u get ur bfp soon :)

Thank you! I've been trying the power of positive thinking this month - we'll see what happens!!! 2 days til AF is due. Boobs don't hurt in comparison to other months and I have had some nausea although that seems to have stopped now...also had a cold sore which apparently can be a sign of pregnancy?! But I have had them before and not been pregnant, so... Trying not to get my hopes up, but thinking positively too! xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

airotciv said:


> We're on cycle 13 - I'm 11 dpo so due on this Weds. Hardest thing I've ever been through, we went to the doctors about 5 weeks ago and were told to come back in 3 months if I'm not pregnant 'as we don't have anything to worry about at the moment'! xxx

Awww im sorry, hopfully this will be your cycle!


----------



## hopeithappens

well i think your positivity will pay off, its hard sometimes but its good you are being pos, im only on cycle 5 and last week i just had a few days of feeling so fed up i just thought sod it all, but then i think of ppl like yourself who have been trying twice as long as me and can still be pos about it and give meself a slap :haha:, feeling a lot more hopeful this cycle though fingers crossed it pays off

its hard not to get your hopes up but they say anything different from your normal pms is a good sign, i got 2 12dpo on my 2nd cycle and just knew something was different my bbs normally get sore a wk before af but that time they were really sore, which sadly wasnt my sticky bean but hey ho.i WILL get my sticky bean


----------



## drsquid

bean 66- im 38 (turning 39 in march) ttc #1. you are young =)


----------



## brunette

ladylou86 said:


> Got my :bfp: last night :thumbup:

Yeah, hopefully you'll have a few more joining u in first tri soon.

I couldn't wait and tested early today but was BFN!


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww hope you get your BFP!


----------



## 28329

I'm on day 8 of cycle number 8. So wanting my bfp now.


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome, im CD3 of cycle 6, bllaahhh


----------



## honeycheeks

brunette said:


> ladylou86 said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: last night :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, hopefully you'll have a few more joining u in first tri soon.
> 
> I couldn't wait and tested early today but was BFN!Click to expand...

ladylou, Thats a mighty BFP on cycle#1. Wish you a happy 9 months.
Brunette, hope you get your BFP soon.

We need more BFPs here ladies.


----------



## yellow11

ladylou86 said:


> Got my :bfp: last night :thumbup:



:happydance: :happydance:

Well done.... Congratulations :)

Xxxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Come on ladies lets get more BFPs!


----------



## lizlovelust

If we dont get this cycle me and DB decided to WTT

Any news ladies?


----------



## 28329

No news here. Cd 11 and waiting to ovulate. Will ovulate between tomorrow and Sunday. May be some time next week. I'm full of the flu.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw good luck! Hope you feel better!


----------



## hopeithappens

on cd 6 now not sure really wen i will ov as i dont think everything is back to normal yet, but got a scan next wed as wen i started to miscarry a pain started on my left and has flared up every now and again since then so hopefully i might get some explanation as to what it is still scared bout it tho


----------



## Duke_123

I am on cycle 5 in march AF just shown this month so on with the next....i also feel like i have been trying for forever and getting worried i will never have a baby :( xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

I O'd on Monday (CD19) and now in the 2ww...well, 10 day wait because I have a short LP. 

Good luck and enjoy the BDing to all those about to O...and FX to those in the wait with me! :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPK is so dark still 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzQtMS0xLmpwZw.jpg

And i took another photo of the FRER i did a few days ago and i swear i see something

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA2MzYtMS0xLTEtMS5qcGc.jpg

Hmmm?


----------



## yellow11

I totally see a line, :bfp:
:happydance:
Xxxxxx


----------



## yellow11

Oohhh however when did you do test and when did you take photo?
A line appeared on mine when i was emptying the bin, it had just dried out.. :cry:
Xxxxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

yellow11 said:


> Oohhh however when did you do test and when did you take photo?
> A line appeared on mine when i was emptying the bin, it had just dried out.. :cry:
> Xxxxxx

This ix the same test as the previous photo uploaded, this one is dry, but why would my OPK still be almost pos? At only 5CD since 3CD...


----------



## Bean66

You can't trust a dry test. I have had dry lines before. However a dark line on an OPK is interesting. I'd take another hpt tomorrow morning. OPKs aren't as sensitive as the sensitive HPTs so if it us picking up on HCG rather than LH a hot should be positive. That make sense?

Fingers crossed.


----------



## HRHol

Congrats on your :bfp:!!

I'm currently in my 2ww, 11 days till AF is due. I want to try and hold off testing until I'm late or AF shows as was testing early last month and it gets quite upsetting. However hubbies birthday is at 11DPO this cycle so going to have to resist temptation to try and give him a nice birthday present.

Good Luck to Everyone

xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmmm im just so confused


----------



## gaiagirl

lizlovelust - there is DEFINITELY a second line there, but I agree about dry tests and taking another with FMU to be sure! I hope it's your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## linz143

I don't mean to be a downer to the party, but liz, since your temps are down below the coverline on your chart, plus AF and the test was read 2 days after you took it I would say it's an evap. As far as the OPK goes, I get nearly positive ones like this (it's still negative by the standard of the test) all the way from ovulation till about a week after AF starts. The only time they turn light for me is the week leading up to ovulation. So long as it's not as dark or darker than the control it's still considered negative. Plus, an HPT will turn positive before an OPK will in relation to pregnancy, so I wouldn't put any meaning into the OPK at all.

You can take another test and read it at 5 minutes tomorrow, but with your temps being in the pre-ovulation range, it would be very unlikely that your temps would do that while you were pregnant.


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPKs are always super light until a few days before O then right after O its super light again and light during AF too. Always been that way all 5 cycles except this one...


----------



## Sassy77

I'm on CD7 of my third cycle of *really* trying. Good luck to everyone! 
Lizlovelust - keep us updated!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome sassy, good luck!


----------



## honeycheeks

I am 10dpo and my chart went triphasic. My chart really is an entertainer. I am already on my nerves. Th next few days are going to be the hardest in the tww.


----------



## dinky

Your chart looks amazing honeycheeks are you still planning on testing tomorrow? X


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> Your chart looks amazing honeycheeks are you still planning on testing tomorrow? X

I havent been thinking if testing yet as I feel absolutely nothing , no symptoms at all. I am quite sure it is a BFN. Did you test Dinky?


----------



## dinky

Ive just done a test and it was bfn :( think ill test everyday now because it put my mind at rest and i think me testing everyday isnt gonna effect if im pregnant or not, so if i am pregnant then why not find out as early as i can! I think im out this month tho i think you would test positive by 10dpo x


----------



## dinky

Ohh and if i was propa set against testing and i had a chart like yours, i wouldnt be able to stop myself from testing! I need you to test with a chart like that lol, just for research ;) x


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> Ohh and if i was propa set against testing and i had a chart like yours, i wouldnt be able to stop myself from testing! I need you to test with a chart like that lol, just for research ;) x

you are really tempting me dinky!! i might just cave in and test. I have just one test left and I did not buy more. I would know how to save the test if I had just one left :haha:


----------



## dinky

I think you should do what you think is best. If i was in your shoes i wouldnt be able to not test lol, but if you only have one test left and you would rather wait a few more days then do that. But id love you to test :) x


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> I think you should do what you think is best. If i was in your shoes i wouldnt be able to not test lol, but if you only have one test left and you would rather wait a few more days then do that. But id love you to test :) x

I would definitely test today if I had any other symptoms at all. When I had my chemical I had a lot of symptoms.Even last cycle had a lot of symptoms though it was nothing. I feel nothing at all post ov this cycle and I just cant think of a possibility of a BFP now. I might think that my chart looks triphasic because I usually have a huge spike after ov as opposed to this cycle. it was a slow rise and kept going up. but I have had charts looking like this earlier too. My temps dont usually drop until a day after AF starts, so this is not really a big sign for me. I just dont want to disappoint myself.


----------



## dinky

Yeah i get that, didnt know you had a chemical before no wonder your nervous of testing bless ya! Your chart does look good though i remember stalking a chart like yours last month and she turned out to be pregnant so you never know! Its a textbook chart yours is! X


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> Yeah i get that, didnt know you had a chemical before no wonder your nervous of testing bless ya! Your chart does look good though i remember stalking a chart like yours last month and she turned out to be pregnant so you never know! Its a textbook chart yours is! X

if this chart belonged to someone else, I would totally believe it is a BFP. But this is me being crazy with my own chart. I know time will tell and I dont want to jump to conclusions before that. I too remember seeing two charts like this last month and they were both preggy. But it is not unusual for me to have high temps like this in my LP.
Keep praying for me. a BFP would be the best thing to happen after 25 months of waiting.
Fx'ed for you too.


----------



## dinky

I know how you feel i waited 85 months for my bfp! It is definatly worth the wait and im sure you will get your bfp soon, ive just been looking through charts on ff of pregnant women and most of them tested positive at 10dpo! I cant wait till you test! X


----------



## mellywelly

Just looked at you chart, what can I say but omg! Looks very promising. Even a dip at 6dpo ! Fx for you


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> I know how you feel i waited 85 months for my bfp! It is definatly worth the wait and im sure you will get your bfp soon, ive just been looking through charts on ff of pregnant women and most of them tested positive at 10dpo! I cant wait till you test! X

I am going to look up preggo charts on FF now :coffee:


----------



## mellywelly

Don't worry about having no symptoms, I had non at all with ds


----------



## 28329

That is a pretty looking chart.


----------



## honeycheeks

Thanks ladies, but I still think it might be too early to test. Even if I did get a positive it is likely to be very faint and I am sure my eyes wont believe the line....:haha: So I am going to wait it out. I really hope this is a BFP after a long long wait. That would be such a relief.


----------



## dinky

I wish i had your willpower lol. I have over 40 pregnancy tests at home so i can test till im satisfied lol, bet i do another one later x


----------



## lizlovelust

Duke_123 said:


> I am on cycle 5 in march AF just shown this month so on with the next....i also feel like i have been trying for forever and getting worried i will never have a baby :( xxx

Welcome, I'm on cycle #6 and I know how you feel, seems like eternety waiting! Good luck! :thumbup:



gaiagirl said:


> I O'd on Monday (CD19) and now in the 2ww...well, 10 day wait because I have a short LP.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the BDing to all those about to O...and FX to those in the wait with me! :flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Good luck, I hope you get your BFP this cycle!:flower:



HRHol said:


> Congrats on your :bfp:!!
> 
> I'm currently in my 2ww, 11 days till AF is due. I want to try and hold off testing until I'm late or AF shows as was testing early last month and it gets quite upsetting. However hubbies birthday is at 11DPO this cycle so going to have to resist temptation to try and give him a nice birthday present.
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone
> 
> xxx

Awww well that would be amazing if you could give him a BFP birthday present! I hope you get it! Good luck!!:flower:



honeycheeks said:


> I am 10dpo and my chart went triphasic. My chart really is an entertainer. I am already on my nerves. Th next few days are going to be the hardest in the tww.

:test:


----------



## lizlovelust

click this

Ladies please click that and read it, i need advice,i dont think im PG but im confused.


----------



## brunette

Onto cycle 3 for me

:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww FX for you this cycle!


----------



## honeycheeks

dinky said:


> I wish i had your willpower lol. I have over 40 pregnancy tests at home so i can test till im satisfied lol, bet i do another one later x

It has more to do with having just one more test left, rather than will power. If I had 40 tests , I wouldnt stop peeing ever...lol :haha:


----------



## honeycheeks

hello Ladies, I have been having sore bbs and AF cramps this morning. the wicked witch should be here any moment and then I am onto my 26th cycle :nope:
How is everyone else


----------



## lizlovelust

honeycheeks said:


> hello Ladies, I have been having sore bbs and AF cramps this morning. the wicked witch should be here any moment and then I am onto my 26th cycle :nope:
> How is everyone else

It looks like it could have been an inplantation dip around 12DPO! Id say dont orry unless your chart takes a big dip and stays down :thumbup:


----------



## mellywelly

honeycheeks said:


> hello Ladies, I have been having sore bbs and AF cramps this morning. the wicked witch should be here any moment and then I am onto my 26th cycle :nope:
> How is everyone else

could sore boobs and cramps not also be a pg sign too? Your temp is still high, chin up, there is still hope!


----------



## mummy_em

Hello can I come in I'm on my first cycle xx


----------



## lizlovelust

You sure can, welcome!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any other news ladies?


----------



## tugAwug

This is Cycle #4. I swear I'm starting to get tired of having all of the pregnancy symptoms, but still not being pregnant (lol)....I'm just saying.


----------



## gaiagirl

tugAwug said:


> This is Cycle #4. I swear I'm starting to get tired of having all of the pregnancy symptoms, but still not being pregnant (lol)....I'm just saying.

I hear you! At 6 DPO I could swear I have every symptom, just like last month...arg!

Hope it's real for us :)


----------



## honeycheeks

mellywelly said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> hello Ladies, I have been having sore bbs and AF cramps this morning. the wicked witch should be here any moment and then I am onto my 26th cycle :nope:
> How is everyone else
> 
> could sore boobs and cramps not also be a pg sign too? Your temp is still high, chin up, there is still hope!Click to expand...

cramps have gotten worse...I woke up this morning with the feeling tht she is already here, but nope. I hope AF doesnt show today.Looks like there is no more stopping her.


----------



## babyseeker

im cycle # 2 trying for baby # 1


----------



## lizlovelust

TugAwug - i know what you mean, i always feel like theres symptoms!

Honeycheeks - FX that this is your cycle!

Babyseeker - welcome and goodluck!


----------



## Bean66

Honeycheeks - your chart looks A-MAZING!!! :test:

I'm just waiting to O. CD11 today but don't usually O until CD18-20.


----------



## mellywelly

HONEYCHEEKS - when are you testing??????? Look at your chart, how can that not be a BFP :happydance:


----------



## honeycheeks

Bean66 said:


> Honeycheeks - your chart looks A-MAZING!!! :test:
> 
> I'm just waiting to O. CD11 today but don't usually O until CD18-20.




mellywelly said:


> HONEYCHEEKS - when are you testing??????? Look at your chart, how can that not be a BFP :happydance:

Thanks Ladies, I had planned on testing this morning if AF dint show up. She dint, but i was really sick this morning with cramps, my body was so hot and is still so hot, I thought I am going to evaporate. I just dont feel brave enough to test. I am in for a heart attach, whatever the result be. Maybe I should wait for tomorrow FMU.


----------



## mellywelly

honeycheeks said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Honeycheeks - your chart looks A-MAZING!!! :test:
> 
> I'm just waiting to O. CD11 today but don't usually O until CD18-20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> HONEYCHEEKS - when are you testing??????? Look at your chart, how can that not be a BFP :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ladies, I had planned on testing this morning if AF dint show up. She dint, but i was really sick this morning with cramps, my body was so hot and is still so hot, I thought I am going to evaporate. I just dont feel brave enough to test. I am in for a heart attach, whatever the result be. Maybe I should wait for tomorrow FMU.Click to expand...

I understand you being scared to test. Last cycle I knew I was going to get a BFP as I was just so hot all the time, especially my face. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Honeycheeks test test! I bet it will be a BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so pretty much since last cycle ive had this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast on the right side of it, it comes and goes. Ive felt my breast for lumps and there is none, nothing, feels fine...so what do you ladies think it could be?:shrug:


----------



## yellow11

:test: :test: :test:
*jumping up and down*
Xxx


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies,

I'm on cycle 6 ttc my third but hubbies 1st. With my first two I was pg within 3 months. I'm really hoping this is our month. Funny how the longer it takes the more discouraged you get :(


----------



## lizlovelust

calista20 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm on cycle 6 ttc my third but hubbies 1st. With my first two I was pg within 3 months. I'm really hoping this is our month. Funny how the longer it takes the more discouraged you get :(

Welcome!

I know how you feel im cycle 6 too, driving me insane!


----------



## Happily

I'm on cycle #3. So far CD 61, 36 DPO. BFN

It's madness. I've never had a cycle last past 42 days...ever!


----------



## tugAwug

Wow, it's already cd 11 for me and I just read that I should start :sex: today which I think is kind of early, but don't want to miss out. Let me not stress about this. Hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## lizlovelust

Dont stress, BD and have fun!


----------



## brunette

Hi honeycheeks,

Have my FXed for u. Let us know when u test.

Hoping it's ur :BFP:


----------



## honeycheeks

brunette said:


> Hi honeycheeks,
> 
> Have my FXed for u. Let us know when u test.
> 
> Hoping it's ur :BFP:




mellywelly said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Honeycheeks - your chart looks A-MAZING!!! :test:
> 
> I'm just waiting to O. CD11 today but don't usually O until CD18-20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> HONEYCHEEKS - when are you testing??????? Look at your chart, how can that not be a BFP :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ladies, I had planned on testing this morning if AF dint show up. She dint, but i was really sick this morning with cramps, my body was so hot and is still so hot, I thought I am going to evaporate. I just dont feel brave enough to test. I am in for a heart attach, whatever the result be. Maybe I should wait for tomorrow FMU.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand you being scared to test. Last cycle I knew I was going to get a BFP as I was just so hot all the time, especially my face. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...




lizlovelust said:


> Okay so pretty much since last cycle ive had this horrible stabbing pain in my right breast on the right side of it, it comes and goes. Ive felt my breast for lumps and there is none, nothing, feels fine...so what do you ladies think it could be?:shrug:




yellow11 said:


> :test: :test: :test:
> *jumping up and down*
> Xxx


Still as sick as ever, tested, it is a BFN. I have no more tests left. Going out in the evening to buy more. I hope something shows up. I have never been so sick in my life, and not for so long, ever.
16dpo and still no sign of witch, I bet she decided to come late.


----------



## dinky

Hi can you change me to the 7th cycle please? Was not my month :( thanks x


----------



## dinky

Honeycheeks im sure you will get your bfp this month, buy another test and test again in the morning, maybe your hormones wernt high enough when you tested late in the day! Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## lizlovelust

Happily said:


> I'm on cycle #3. So far CD 61, 36 DPO. BFN
> 
> It's madness. I've never had a cycle last past 42 days...ever!

Aww, do you use OPKs or temp?



dinky said:


> Hi can you change me to the 7th cycle please? Was not my month :( thanks x


Aw im sorry AF got you, FX this cycle!


----------



## lizlovelust

Honeycheeks, sorry to say but your temp dropped, i think shes going to show late :( sorry girl, )- this coming cycle!


----------



## honeycheeks

lizlovelust said:


> Honeycheeks, sorry to say but your temp dropped, i think shes going to show late :( sorry girl, )- this coming cycle!

You were right, it is cycle 26 for me.
I got my ticker started again today.


----------



## mamadonna

hi everyone,not quick sure of how many cycles,kinda lost count now but its been 20 months,so i guess it'll be somewhere around there


----------



## lizlovelust

honeycheeks said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Honeycheeks, sorry to say but your temp dropped, i think shes going to show late :( sorry girl, )- this coming cycle!
> 
> You were right, it is cycle 26 for me.
> I got my ticker started again today.Click to expand...

Aww honeycheeks im sorry, didnt want to be right but the dip was too big to not be AF coming, i hope you get your BFP this next cycle!



mamadonna said:


> hi everyone,not quick sure of how many cycles,kinda lost count now but its been 20 months,so i guess it'll be somewhere around there

welcome, i can piut you down for cycle 20?


----------



## mamadonna

Yeah,it'll be round about that


----------



## calista20

well I just got my labs back from my physical and it's showing my thyroid levels are super high. Dr likes to see them at a 1 and mine are 42. She basically said getting pregnant with levels like that are damn near impossible. So I have to set up an appointment with my endo to get my meds adjusted and hopefully we can get me to a happy level soon. *sigh*

I also read that girls with hypothyroidism have lower bbt usually below 36.5 pre-o and mine have been consistantly lower than that. Found that interesting.

I should be ovulating today or tomorrow but I'm already counting myself out as i'm not that hopeful with these levels.


----------



## mamadonna

Hi calista,i was diagnosed last yr with an over active thyroid and was told with my levels i would probably never fall pg.i opted to have mine removed in Nov ,still no bfp yet but keeping my fingers crossed,very interesting about low temps


----------



## HRHol

Onto cycle 5 for me this cycle isn't going to be my month.
Tested this morning at 12DPO and a BFN. My LP is 14 days long and with AF due in 2 days its safe to say no false negetive.

Good Luck everyone, sending dust to everyone.

xxx xxx xxx
:dust:


----------



## mummy_em

I am really confused well I was due to come off my pill at the beginning of feb I have had random periods through out taking it any way I came on on the 31st of jan and as I was going on holiday kept taking my pill for extra days to try and get it to go away ( I don't use tampons so needed it to go away) I stopped taking it on the 10th so not really hopefull for this month but today I have had loads of ewcm I thought its to late for that as assumedu cycle would still be the same if you know what i mean hope I ha ent confused you now lol xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Cycle 5 for me x


----------



## UmmIsmaeel9

Cycle #1 xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

On cycle #6 now. Had my Mirena IUD removed on Aug 4th of last year and having difficulty conceiving baby #3, which is heartbreaking my last 3 pregnancies happened right away....but in my heart I know it will happen. Lots of :dust: for all of you ladies! :flower:


----------



## Leesa1986

Hi ladies I'm new to the forum. About to start cycle #2. Good luck x


----------



## Jamie0987

Starting over with cycle #1. DH was deployed for six months and just got home:D. We tried for 4 cycles before he left but had no luck. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## honeycheeks

Getting an HSG done on 29th and then moving to injectibles if tubes are open.


----------



## drsquid

Yeah I am finally giving in and getting an hsg too. Fingers
Crossed plus apparently you have an improved pregnancy rate after one


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid said:


> Yeah I am finally giving in and getting an hsg too. Fingers
> Crossed plus apparently you have an improved pregnancy rate after one

Thanks drsquid, I wish you loads of luck too. I have heard of the increased pregnancy rates, but but Im terrified that i will find out both tubes being blocked.


----------



## mummy_em

Welcome leesa xx


----------



## HRHol

hi ladies, 

since my post my yesterday i have had 2 very faint lines on 2 preg tests...really confused, pretty sure the 2nd one isnt an evap as i could see it before 5mins was up, but its so feint. 
Keeping my fingers crossed. Af is due in days eek!


----------



## lizlovelust

HRHol said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> since my post my yesterday i have had 2 very faint lines on 2 preg tests...really confused, pretty sure the 2nd one isnt an evap as i could see it before 5mins was up, but its so feint.
> Keeping my fingers crossed. Af is due in days eek!

Post photos!!


----------



## mamadonna

On to the next cycle for me af showed this evening


----------



## lizlovelust

mummy_em said:


> I am really confused well I was due to come off my pill at the beginning of feb I have had random periods through out taking it any way I came on on the 31st of jan and as I was going on holiday kept taking my pill for extra days to try and get it to go away ( I don't use tampons so needed it to go away) I stopped taking it on the 10th so not really hopefull for this month but today I have had loads of ewcm I thought its to late for that as assumedu cycle would still be the same if you know what i mean hope I ha ent confused you now lol xx

I know sometimes coming off BCP can really mess with some womans cycles, if your cycles aren't back to normal within the next 6 months go into the doctor. Good luck though, hopefully this EWCM is a great sign for you!:thumbup: get BDing!



WantingABubba said:


> Cycle 5 for me x

Aww I'm sorry AF got you! Good luck on this new cycle! :flower:



UmmIsmaeel9 said:


> Cycle #1 xx

Welcome! Good luck this cycle! :thumbup:



1cre8tivgrl said:


> On cycle #6 now. Had my Mirena IUD removed on Aug 4th of last year and having difficulty conceiving baby #3, which is heartbreaking my last 3 pregnancies happened right away....but in my heart I know it will happen. Lots of :dust: for all of you ladies! :flower:

Aww welcome! I hope you get it this cycle! Try not to stress! :flower:



Leesa1986 said:


> Hi ladies I'm new to the forum. About to start cycle #2. Good luck x

Welcome! Good luck this cycle!:flower:



Jamie0987 said:


> Starting over with cycle #1. DH was deployed for six months and just got home:D. We tried for 4 cycles before he left but had no luck. Good luck to everyone.

Awww good luck this time! Hope you get it the first cycle!:flower:



honeycheeks said:


> Getting an HSG done on 29th and then moving to injectibles if tubes are open.

Good luck! Hope you get it!:flower:



mamadonna said:


> On to the next cycle for me af showed this evening

Awww I'm sorry AF got you! Good luck this new cycle! :thumbup:




AFM:

I'm still confused as to if I'm even going to O this cycle, I've had water/EWCM these past two days and we BDed early this morning. My OPKs were dark yesterday but still not positive, and today my OPKs have been light. My chart has been confusing too...


Any other news ladies? Any new BFPs?


----------



## HRHol

Hi Ladies, 

I think I have my :bfp: Tested again today and the faint line is still there. Although I did use a CB digi which cam back neg, so confusing, praying AF doesnt show tomorrow. Ive heard that false positives are quite rare though so hopefully the faint line is a pos.


----------



## honeycheeks

HRHol said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I have my :bfp: Tested again today and the faint line is still there. Although I did use a CB digi which cam back neg, so confusing, praying AF doesnt show tomorrow. Ive heard that false positives are quite rare though so hopefully the faint line is a pos.

A line is definitely a line. It takes a little longer to get positives on a digital, fx'ed for you, post pics if you have.


----------



## lizlovelust

HRHol said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I have my :bfp: Tested again today and the faint line is still there. Although I did use a CB digi which cam back neg, so confusing, praying AF doesnt show tomorrow. Ive heard that false positives are quite rare though so hopefully the faint line is a pos.

post a photo!! :thumbup:


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm on cycle 9 now :( good luck ladies, hope everyone gets their bfp soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

katherinegrey said:


> I'm on cycle 9 now :( good luck ladies, hope everyone gets their bfp soon!

Awww im sorry, good luck this cycle!


----------



## katherinegrey

Thank you very much :) good luck to you too :)


----------



## honeycheeks

Congratulations HRHol, wish you a happy &healthy 9 months.


----------



## tugAwug

So I just had my yearly check-up today which I was nervous about due to I'm in my 2ww (2dpo). Well I was informed that my uterus is tilted back. Is this a good/bad thing. The doctor said that it's norm., but I'm on cycle#4 of ttc'ing and wondering could the position be affecting my chances?

Congrats to the BFPs!!:happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

@LizLoveLust - thanks hun, but AF got me ages ago, on the 15th. I'm on CD13 now, and soon am going to be starting my 2ww. I O early on CD12 usually, just waiting for my final temp shift x


----------



## lizlovelust

my OPKs this cycle...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/OPKs.jpg


----------



## wantabubba

Im on cycle 1 ttc on clomid, OV right now up to the end of the week! I hope those swimmers find their way to the egg!


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck wanting! Hope this is your cycle!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I migh O in the next day or two! My temp dropped a heck of a lot today!


----------



## smokey

Can I be changed to cycle 5 please, also while your at it can I get a husbans that doesnt come down with a bug or flue every ov time 4 months in a row


----------



## honeycheeks

lizlovelust said:


> I think I migh O in the next day or two! My temp dropped a heck of a lot today!

get BDing :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

smokey said:


> Can I be changed to cycle 5 please, also while your at it can I get a husbans that doesnt come down with a bug or flue every ov time 4 months in a row

Aww well tell him to suck it up and get BDing! tell him you'll rape him...:haha:



honeycheeks said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I think I migh O in the next day or two! My temp dropped a heck of a lot today!
> 
> get BDing :winkwink:Click to expand...

I don't think we'll be able to BD tonight, but we did BD two days ago? Hopefully I'll O today and that two days ago will catch it? Other wise I'll be out this cycle...


----------



## smokey

lizlovelust said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Can I be changed to cycle 5 please, also while your at it can I get a husbans that doesnt come down with a bug or flue every ov time 4 months in a row
> 
> Aww well tell him to suck it up and get BDing! tell him you'll rape him...:haha:Click to expand...

Iv been thretening that for the last 12 years :)


----------



## HRHol

honeycheeks said:


> Congratulations HRHol, wish you a happy &healthy 9 months.

Thankyou v.much.
Just used a FRER and the line came up before the test line and just as dark! :bfp:


----------



## lizlovelust

smokey said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Can I be changed to cycle 5 please, also while your at it can I get a husbans that doesnt come down with a bug or flue every ov time 4 months in a row
> 
> Aww well tell him to suck it up and get BDing! tell him you'll rape him...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Iv been thretening that for the last 12 years :)Click to expand...

Lol so do it already! :haha:



HRHol said:


> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations HRHol, wish you a happy &healthy 9 months.
> 
> Thankyou v.much.
> Just used a FRER and the line came up before the test line and just as dark! :bfp:Click to expand...

Many congrats! So glad to have a second BFP in my thread!


----------



## HRHol

Thanks Lizlovelust.
I'd written myself off this month by using those One Step Internet cheapie tests. Took one this morning and tiny faint line, tested this afternoon with FRER and its so dark. Goes to show how good FRER are doesnt it. 

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world :)


----------



## WantingABubba

smokey said:


> Can I be changed to cycle 5 please, also while your at it can I get a husbans that doesnt come down with a bug or flue every ov time 4 months in a row

I know how you feel. Something seems to come up _every_ OV time with my OH. It's so annoying. Makes me want to scream, but I just do the best I can and try and get some sex out of him whenever I can :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

lizlovelust said:


> good luck wanting! Hope this is your cycle!

Thank you! And me toooooo :cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

i guess that is the upside to buying sperm.. only get one shot but.. you know youll get it (downside is of course the complete lack of the fun part)


----------



## Bambina

hey im on cycle 4 day 54. :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Bambina said:


> hey im on cycle 4 day 54. :(

Welcome, have you Oed yet this cycle?


----------



## Bambina

im not 100% certain, i haven't been temping this time. But going by CM then i believe so..


----------



## lizlovelust

You don't use OPKs either? you really should use OPKs or temp, without that you can never really tell if you have Oed, I get EWCM sometimes when I haven't Oed yet. and sometimes still get it after I O too!


----------



## wantabubba

ckylesworld said:


> Im on cycle 1 ttc on clomid, cd10. Depo ran out mid september 2011.
> :wacko:

Hi same here! I am also on cycle 1 ttc on clomid, cd17, OV at the moment. Can't wait to test, and hoping to God it is a :bfp:


----------



## wantabubba

maybe we can be cycle buds? @ ckylesworld


----------



## honeycheeks

Did my HSG today and found out both tubes blocked.


----------



## drsquid

oh honeycheeks. im so sorry. what is the next step for you?


----------



## honeycheeks

drsquid said:


> oh honeycheeks. im so sorry. what is the next step for you?

I think IVF. I am yet to see my doctor. Just got home from the test, seeing my FS today evening.


----------



## hopeithappens

sorry to hear that honeycheeks, is there no way of unblocking them?

congrats hrhol on ur bfp

afm this is my 1st month temping but from what ive seen and read i think i ovd on cd18 so i think im 2dpo now, but got no idea how u get it on here so ppl can click and c it lol


----------



## LittlemissH

Hi Ladies, 
Im on cycle #3, however last cycle was 54 days due to an ovarian cyst. Its now gone (ultrasound showed all ok) so fingers crossed for BFP soon. 
Honeycheeks - Hang on in there, one of my very close friends had this happen and ivf has worked for her  
X


----------



## honeycheeks

LittlemissH said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im on cycle #3, however last cycle was 54 days due to an ovarian cyst. Its now gone (ultrasound showed all ok) so fingers crossed for BFP soon.
> Honeycheeks - Hang on in there, one of my very close friends had this happen and ivf has worked for her
> X

thanks dear Littlemiss. I am hopeful.


----------



## lizlovelust

honeycheeks said:


> Did my HSG today and found out both tubes blocked.

Aw I'm so sorry! I hope you will get your BFP with the IVF!



hopeithappens said:


> sorry to hear that honeycheeks, is there no way of unblocking them?
> 
> congrats hrhol on ur bfp
> 
> afm this is my 1st month temping but from what ive seen and read i think i ovd on cd18 so i think im 2dpo now, but got no idea how u get it on here so ppl can click and c it lol

I believe you're either 1DPO or 1DPO, if you get another risen temp tomorrow then you for sure Oed!:thumbup:



LittlemissH said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im on cycle #3, however last cycle was 54 days due to an ovarian cyst. Its now gone (ultrasound showed all ok) so fingers crossed for BFP soon.
> Honeycheeks - Hang on in there, one of my very close friends had this happen and ivf has worked for her
> X

Aww welcome! I'm sorry to hear about the cyst!


----------



## Happily

Cycle #4 now for me


----------



## lizlovelust

Happily said:


> Cycle #4 now for me

Aw sorry AF got you, good luck on this cycle! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Any other news ladies?


----------



## drsquid

waiting for my hsg tomorrow. fingers crossed. all my home plumbing issues got repaired today so im hoping my personal plumbing is also ok =)


----------



## honeycheeks

Got referred for IVF. Need to go to the hospital to make an appointment. I hope the waiting list isnt too long.


----------



## lizlovelust

drsquid said:


> waiting for my hsg tomorrow. fingers crossed. all my home plumbing issues got repaired today so im hoping my personal plumbing is also ok =)

I chuckled a little when I read this :haha:

Good luck! I hope this is your cycle!



honeycheeks said:


> Got referred for IVF. Need to go to the hospital to make an appointment. I hope the waiting list isnt too long.

Aww goodluck, I hope IVF works for you! FX!:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzYuanBn.jpg


Close, but not positive yet!


----------



## mellywelly

Honeycheeks- really really hope you are sucessful with IVF, and that you dont have to wait long.


----------



## drsquid

had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity. 

and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)


----------



## lizlovelust

drsquid said:


> had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity.
> 
> and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)

that's all awesome news! Congrats on the new job!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

So I have so much EWCM today, it's so stretchy too, but my OPK still isn't positive...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3MzctMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## honeycheeks

mellywelly said:


> Honeycheeks- really really hope you are sucessful with IVF, and that you dont have to wait long.

thanks mellywelly. nervously waiting for our first appointment at the hospital.


----------



## Happily

lizlovelust said:


> Happily said:
> 
> 
> Cycle #4 now for me
> 
> Aw sorry AF got you, good luck on this cycle! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks. I sure hope this cycle is a much more reasonable length. I used to think 42 days was long. haha

Definitely going to be charting this entire cycle. Unlike last cycle, big mistake. Though it was likely annovulatory anyways.


----------



## hopeithappens

how long was your last cycle happily?

mines normally 31 and was 36 last month even just a few extra days is horrible waiting

Hope we start seeing some more :bfp:s soon


----------



## Penelope04

Cycle 2 for me, and it's turning into a long one. Hope we can start trying again soon!


----------



## brunette

Got EWCM yesterday and today, just BD earlier this morning for first time in 10 days. Not holding out much hope for this cycle. 
Hummph manflu


----------



## Bambina

still on cycle #4 day 59 :( But starting to get cramps. So AF is in the neighbour-hood i think.

Kind of hope she comes just so i can temp from the beginning off the cycle and see when i ovulate. With being such a long cycle i don't even know when i do anymore..... :(


* EDIT * : Went for a wee and noticed there was some fresh blood so seem's my cramping was a sign...
Seems AF found my door


----------



## myvirgoways

Got a BFP! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotszott22

myvirgoways said:


> Got a BFP! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 349245

Awesome! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Penelope04

myvirgoways said:


> Got a BFP! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 349245

Congrats! That is fantastic news!


----------



## yellow11

myvirgoways said:


> Got a BFP! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 349245

:happydance: congratulations, 
Good luck hun and hope this one is a sticky one. H&h 9mths xxxxxxxx


----------



## brunette

myvirgoways said:


> Got a BFP! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 349245

Congratulations!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

Got my crosshairs on FF but we BDed the day after FF says i Oed... Im sure im out.


----------



## myvirgoways

lizlovelust said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF but we BDed the day after FF says i Oed... Im sure im out.

The egg lives for 24 hours after ovulation, so you never know!!! I think you have a chance still!


----------



## lizlovelust

myvirgoways said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Got my crosshairs on FF but we BDed the day after FF says i Oed... Im sure im out.
> 
> The egg lives for 24 hours after ovulation, so you never know!!! I think you have a chance still!Click to expand...

Oh, well i hope so then!

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## hopingforit

Hi! I was wondering if you could add me. I am currently on day 2 of my 20th cycle (month 18). I'm getting an HSG this month so I'm hoping for a BFP!

Lots of :dust: to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Penelope04 said:


> Cycle 2 for me, and it's turning into a long one. Hope we can start trying again soon!

Aww I'm sorry it's dragging on so long for you. FX this cycle is the one!:flower:



brunette said:


> Got EWCM yesterday and today, just BD earlier this morning for first time in 10 days. Not holding out much hope for this cycle.
> Hummph manflu

Awww well FX that you're going to O soon and that the little guys will catch the egg!:flower:



Bambina said:


> still on cycle #4 day 59 :( But starting to get cramps. So AF is in the neighbour-hood i think.
> 
> Kind of hope she comes just so i can temp from the beginning off the cycle and see when i ovulate. With being such a long cycle i don't even know when i do anymore..... :(
> 
> 
> * EDIT * : Went for a wee and noticed there was some fresh blood so seem's my cramping was a sign...
> Seems AF found my door

Aww I'm sorry that AF got you! FX for this next cyle!:flower:



hopingforit said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could add me. I am currently on day 2 of my 20th cycle (month 18). I'm getting an HSG this month so I'm hoping for a BFP!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all of you! :hugs:

Welcome! Hope this will be your cycle with the HSG!:flower:


----------



## Penelope04

to lizlovelust

I wish this could be the one but all my tests have been BFN....even a blood test....but there's obviously something going on....


----------



## lizlovelust

Penelope04 said:


> to lizlovelust
> 
> I wish this could be the one but all my tests have been BFN....even a blood test....but there's obviously something going on....

awww, what's been going on?


----------



## Penelope04

lizlovelust said:


> Penelope04 said:
> 
> 
> to lizlovelust
> 
> I wish this could be the one but all my tests have been BFN....even a blood test....but there's obviously something going on....
> 
> awww, what's been going on?Click to expand...

I'm CD44 now. My cycles were very irregular prior to when I went on BCP after high school. I was on BCP for a little over 10 years. After stopping, they were very regular for 4 months, but now I am 2 weeks late and HPTs are all negative and had a blood test last week that was also negative. I don't have an OBGYN right now, so I need to find one first and then see what they recommend. I don't know how long I should go without AF before maybe consulting an OB. I have seen some journals on here where people go several months without AF and I don't really want to do that!


----------



## sugarpi24

Hi ladies :) im on Cycle #8 right now soon to be #9 if AF comes. currently on CD34 had some spotting on CD28 nothing since...so we will see. I feel like im never gonna get Pregnant as well :( i never thought it would take this long! But hopefully a BFP is on its way :) Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Penelope04

sugarpi24 said:


> Hi ladies :) im on Cycle #8 right now soon to be #9 if AF comes. currently on CD34 had some spotting on CD28 nothing since...so we will see. I feel like im never gonna get Pregnant as well :( i never thought it would take this long! But hopefully a BFP is on its way :) Good luck everyone :)

Good luck to you too:p I hope this month is the one for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Penelope04 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope04 said:
> 
> 
> to lizlovelust
> 
> I wish this could be the one but all my tests have been BFN....even a blood test....but there's obviously something going on....
> 
> awww, what's been going on?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm CD44 now. My cycles were very irregular prior to when I went on BCP after high school. I was on BCP for a little over 10 years. After stopping, they were very regular for 4 months, but now I am 2 weeks late and HPTs are all negative and had a blood test last week that was also negative. I don't have an OBGYN right now, so I need to find one first and then see what they recommend. I don't know how long I should go without AF before maybe consulting an OB. I have seen some journals on here where people go several months without AF and I don't really want to do that!Click to expand...

oh wow, are you 100% pos that you even Oed yet?



sugarpi24 said:


> Hi ladies :) im on Cycle #8 right now soon to be #9 if AF comes. currently on CD34 had some spotting on CD28 nothing since...so we will see. I feel like im never gonna get Pregnant as well :( i never thought it would take this long! But hopefully a BFP is on its way :) Good luck everyone :)

welcome! Maybe this is your cycle!


----------



## Penelope04

@lizlovelust

I did the OPK's this last month and came out with a smiley, and a couple days after that I had my usual 2 days of abundant EWCM, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated. Didn't know if it would be beneficial to keep using the OPK's this cycle or not. I keep getting occasional cramping so I think AF is finally here, but then I'm proved wrong yet again! Feeling bloated and nauseous off and on, but nothing that I could really nail down as definite pregnancy symptoms. I don't know that there would be any hope of it turning out positive at this point if all testing has been negative thus far. Maybe I'll make an appt for a couple weeks from now, that way I can discuss it with an OB if AF still hasn't showed, and if it has showed by then, I can at least have an initial appt and get set up with a new doctor.


----------



## lizlovelust

Penelope04 said:


> @lizlovelust
> 
> I did the OPK's this last month and came out with a smiley, and a couple days after that I had my usual 2 days of abundant EWCM, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated. Didn't know if it would be beneficial to keep using the OPK's this cycle or not. I keep getting occasional cramping so I think AF is finally here, but then I'm proved wrong yet again! Feeling bloated and nauseous off and on, but nothing that I could really nail down as definite pregnancy symptoms. I don't know that there would be any hope of it turning out positive at this point if all testing has been negative thus far. Maybe I'll make an appt for a couple weeks from now, that way I can discuss it with an OB if AF still hasn't showed, and if it has showed by then, I can at least have an initial appt and get set up with a new doctor.

You may have Oed way later than you thought? Some people have irregular cycles, id say once you get AF, if you do get it within a week, start temping every morning when you wake up, same exact time every day, and use OPKs, that way you know for sure you O!
If you still dont get AF in a week go see an OB.


----------



## hopeithappens

penelope04 hope u find out whats going on, i had a 36 day cycle last cycle its normally 31 and even just those extra few days were awful


afm - i think i just got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance:
got some super faint lines on internet cheapies yesterday so went and bought some frers to day and this is what i got although the pic doesnt do the line any justice looks a lot more pink in rl
 



Attached Files:







image_0005.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Penelope04

hopeithappens said:


> penelope04 hope u find out whats going on, i had a 36 day cycle last cycle its normally 31 and even just those extra few days were awful
> 
> 
> afm - i think i just got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance:
> got some super faint lines on internet cheapies yesterday so went and bought some frers to day and this is what i got although the pic doesnt do the line any justice looks a lot more pink in rl

Thank you for the support, I'm CD45 right now. Longest cycle I had was 36 days. I sure hope it's a BFP for you! Hard to see in the pic!


----------



## Penelope04

lizlovelust said:


> Penelope04 said:
> 
> 
> @lizlovelust
> 
> I did the OPK's this last month and came out with a smiley, and a couple days after that I had my usual 2 days of abundant EWCM, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated. Didn't know if it would be beneficial to keep using the OPK's this cycle or not. I keep getting occasional cramping so I think AF is finally here, but then I'm proved wrong yet again! Feeling bloated and nauseous off and on, but nothing that I could really nail down as definite pregnancy symptoms. I don't know that there would be any hope of it turning out positive at this point if all testing has been negative thus far. Maybe I'll make an appt for a couple weeks from now, that way I can discuss it with an OB if AF still hasn't showed, and if it has showed by then, I can at least have an initial appt and get set up with a new doctor.
> 
> You may have Oed way later than you thought? Some people have irregular cycles, id say once you get AF, if you do get it within a week, start temping every morning when you wake up, same exact time every day, and use OPKs, that way you know for sure you O!
> If you still dont get AF in a week go see an OB.Click to expand...

My only explanation for the negative testing is that I could have Oed way later than I thought so it's not showing up accurately yet. I haven't been doing temps b/c my schedule is kind of erratic sometimes, but I will try it out and see. I did go buy a basal thermometer and starting temping yesterday, just to get started on something! Next cycle I think I will use OPK's daily just so I have a better idea of what's going on. I'm going to look at doctors online today. Thank you for your help!:hugs:


----------



## 28329

Cycle number 9 for me now!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Can any one help me? I'm trying to figure out when I ovulated. Does anyone know if you can have ovulation pains the day after you ovulate?? I only ask because I thought I had ovulated 2 days (cd14) ago because of my gigantic temp rise but I normally get o pains and I hadn't yet...so weird! So I had my o pains yesterday (cd15) :wacko: which doesn't line up with my temp rise. Can you get a huge temp rise before ovulation? I am confused, have a look at my chart. Going by my temp I would say I am 2dpo but going by my ovulation pain I would say I am 1dpo. Which do you think is right?


----------



## hopeithappens

not sure bout pains after ov, i tend to get them the day before but everyone is different, but judging by your chart it looks like u ovd cd 14


----------



## mellywelly

Can you update the front page, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Congrats!!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats mellywelly :happydance::happydance:

ive just got mine today although the pic i put on here of it is not very good, stupid phone :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations to you too!


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 said:


> Cycle number 9 for me now!

Aww I'm sorry AF got you! GL this cycle!:flower:



1cre8tivgrl said:


> Can any one help me? I'm trying to figure out when I ovulated. Does anyone know if you can have ovulation pains the day after you ovulate?? I only ask because I thought I had ovulated 2 days (cd14) ago because of my gigantic temp rise but I normally get o pains and I hadn't yet...so weird! So I had my o pains yesterday (cd15) :wacko: which doesn't line up with my temp rise. Can you get a huge temp rise before ovulation? I am confused, have a look at my chart. Going by my temp I would say I am 2dpo but going by my ovulation pain I would say I am 1dpo. Which do you think is right?

Sometimes I get O pains and sometimes I don't, every cycle is different for me..:wacko:



mellywelly said:


> Can you update the front page, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my congrats!!!:flower:



hopeithappens said:


> congrats mellywelly :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ive just got mine today although the pic i put on here of it is not very good, stupid phone :haha:

Congrats to you too! :thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations to yesterday's bfps :happydance:

It's onto cycle 4 for me.... :cry: Xx


----------



## Jamie0987

Cycle two for us...congrats on the BFPs ladies!


----------



## lizlovelust

yellow11 said:


> Congratulations to yesterday's bfps :happydance:
> 
> It's onto cycle 4 for me.... :cry: Xx

Awww sorry AF got ya, GL this cycle!:flower:



Jamie0987 said:


> Cycle two for us...congrats on the BFPs ladies!

aww sorry AF got ya, GL this cycle!:flower:


----------



## Penelope04

Major congrats to everyone who had their BFP's!:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg


----------



## hopeithappens

ive heard bout some opks turning pos before an hpt would, if its still that pos in a few days i would do an hpt


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeithappens said:


> ive heard bout some opks turning pos before an hpt would, if its still that pos in a few days i would do an hpt

Oh man! What do you think of my chart? :shrug:


----------



## Jai Me

Hey Ladies! May I join???

This is going to be my 19th Month of TTC, and my 5th cycle of Clomid. HSG will be done on Tuesday March 13th! Hoping for an HSG Baby!!!!


----------



## Hotszott22

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so according to FF im 7DPO, but my OPK is super pos today! What the heck??
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/utf-8BSU1BRzA3NjUtMS5qcGc.jpg

Same with me, but I'm 12 DPO. Test with a HPT. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## hopeithappens

just had a look at your chart, believe me im no expert i only tempd for 1 cycle, im not sure bout the big drop where im guessing ur 6dpo i have seen some implantation dips that drop quite far below the cover line and your temp has risen again after but im not sure fingers crossed u get another rise tomorrow, if it does and u keep gettin pos opks then i think it wud def b worth doin an hpt, not tryin to get ur hopes up tho coz theres nothin worse than gettin ur hopes up only 2 b smacked with af, but i really hope u get ur bfp very soon, fingers crossed


----------



## Hotszott22

Ok Liz, u totally need to test! I had the same thing with an LH surge and I went out, bought a FRER, and got a very clear BFP!! yay!


----------



## 28329

Huge congrats to you!


----------



## mellywelly

mellywelly said:


> Can you update the front page, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!

I started bleeding again, been to hospital and lost it:cry:


----------



## 28329

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WantingABubba

mellywelly said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Can you update the front page, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started bleeding again, been to hospital and lost it:cry:Click to expand...

:cry::cry: so very, very sorry :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Ah so sorry melly


----------



## lizlovelust

Jai Me said:


> Hey Ladies! May I join???
> 
> This is going to be my 19th Month of TTC, and my 5th cycle of Clomid. HSG will be done on Tuesday March 13th! Hoping for an HSG Baby!!!!

Welcome, so you are cycle 19? 



hopeithappens said:


> just had a look at your chart, believe me im no expert i only tempd for 1 cycle, im not sure bout the big drop where im guessing ur 6dpo i have seen some implantation dips that drop quite far below the cover line and your temp has risen again after but im not sure fingers crossed u get another rise tomorrow, if it does and u keep gettin pos opks then i think it wud def b worth doin an hpt, not tryin to get ur hopes up tho coz theres nothin worse than gettin ur hopes up only 2 b smacked with af, but i really hope u get ur bfp very soon, fingers crossed

I guess we will see what hPpens huh?



Hotszott22 said:


> Ok Liz, u totally need to test! I had the same thing with an LH surge and I went out, bought a FRER, and got a very clear BFP!! yay!

i tested with an ic and its a BFN


----------



## hopeithappens

awww no so sorry melly :hugs:

i went through the same thing in dec i lost it at 4wks 5days


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotszott22 said:


> Ok Liz, u totally need to test! I had the same thing with an LH surge and I went out, bought a FRER, and got a very clear BFP!! yay!

Congrats!



mellywelly said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Can you update the front page, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started bleeding again, been to hospital and lost it:cry:Click to expand...

oh my god im so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Hotszott22

Sorry for your loss, Melly


----------



## Penelope04

mellywelly said:


> mellywelly said:
> 
> 
> Can you update the front page, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I started bleeding again, been to hospital and lost it:cry:Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that....try to keep your spirits up. Hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## honeycheeks

mellywelly said:


> I started bleeding again, been to hospital and lost it:cry:

So sorry you lost the little bean. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Think FF will give me new crosshairs soon? CD30 still no crosshairs....positive OPK CD 28...


----------



## MrstoMommy

I've been trying to conceive since September of 2009 so that makes me on cycle #32


----------



## MrstoMommy

MrstoMommy said:


> I've been trying to conceive since September of 2009 so that makes me on cycle #32

I should say I have never been pregnant, ever.


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww im sorry! Have you ever seen a doctor about it?


----------



## brunette

MrstoMommy said:


> MrstoMommy said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying to conceive since September of 2009 so that makes me on cycle #32
> 
> I should say I have never been pregnant, ever.Click to expand...

Welcome!

Hoping u get ur BFP soon


----------



## yellow11

MrstoMommy said:


> I've been trying to conceive since September of 2009 so that makes me on cycle #32

Welcome.... Hope you get a Bfp soon hun. Xxxx


----------



## yellow11

Sorry to hear your news mellywelly. :hugs: Hope youre doing ok. Xxx


----------



## Meg1982

Hi!! I'm on cycle #7!! Thought TTC was going to be a lot easier (and FASTER!) then it is! I hope we all get a BFP very very soon!


----------



## lizlovelust

Meg1982 said:


> Hi!! I'm on cycle #7!! Thought TTC was going to be a lot easier (and FASTER!) then it is! I hope we all get a BFP very very soon!

Welcome! I hope this cycle is it for you!


AFM...

What the heck is going on with my chart...?


----------



## WantingABubba

Soon to be cycle #6 :cry:


----------



## yellow11

WantingABubba said:


> Soon to be cycle #6 :cry:

:hugs: hope youre ok. Good luck next cycle Xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm on cycle # 4. Been off the pill since August 2011 though. 
Going on an unofficial break in hope something may happen soon as my period was 16 days late last month and I thought it was time for us :( but wasn't to be.
Dont want to time anything and just relax now :) I've heard this can work hehe fingers crossed.


----------



## rmsh1

WantingABubba said:


> Soon to be cycle #6 :cry:

Oh no!!


----------



## lizlovelust

WantingABubba said:


> Soon to be cycle #6 :cry:

aww im sorry, good luck on cycle 6! Im also on cycle 6!



wantingbubba7 said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm on cycle # 4. Been off the pill since August 2011 though.
> Going on an unofficial break in hope something may happen soon as my period was 16 days late last month and I thought it was time for us :( but wasn't to be.
> Dont want to time anything and just relax now :) I've heard this can work hehe fingers crossed.

Aww im sorry, welcome though, hope this cycle is it for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

My CM has a tinge of pink, no other symptoms but sore breasts....


----------



## StefanieC

Hi, i'm waiting to start cycle 1. I don't think I've wanted AF to hurry up and come and go so much before!


----------



## WantingABubba

Cycle six for me now :cry: :hissy:


----------



## lizlovelust

StefanieC said:


> Hi, i'm waiting to start cycle 1. I don't think I've wanted AF to hurry up and come and go so much before!

Welcome, haha aww well i hope she shows up soon for you!



WantingABubba said:


> Cycle six for me now :cry: :hissy:

aw im sorry! Good luck this next cycle!

AFM...

My chart is so confusing! Still no O date or AF!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladie - I'm on Cycle #6 started last year October :nope:

it's not happening...:nope:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lizlovelust said:


> My CM has a tinge of pink, no other symptoms but sore breasts....

sometimes I would spot a tiny bit a few days before I o...maybe its just around the corner!


----------



## lizlovelust

1cre8tivgrl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> My CM has a tinge of pink, no other symptoms but sore breasts....
> 
> sometimes I would spot a tiny bit a few days before I o...maybe its just around the corner!Click to expand...

I sure hope so!


----------



## Penelope04

Now on day 51 of cycle #2....waiting ever so impatiently for AF. :sulk:


----------



## lizlovelust

MummyWant2be said:


> Hi Ladie - I'm on Cycle #6 started last year October :nope:
> 
> it's not happening...:nope:

Aww it will happen, im on cycle 6 too.



Penelope04 said:


> Now on day 51 of cycle #2....waiting ever so impatiently for AF. :sulk:

aww what a long cycle! Im CD33 so i understand a little where your coming from!


----------



## linz143

I got my BFP on 11 dpo of cycle #12, but signed up for this thread during my last cycle.


----------



## StefanieC

congratulations linz!! i hope you have a happy pregnancy!


----------



## 28329

Congratulations linz.


----------



## Penelope04

linz143 said:


> I got my BFP on 11 dpo of cycle #12, but signed up for this thread during my last cycle.

Congrats!:yipee:


----------



## lizlovelust

linz143 said:


> I got my BFP on 11 dpo of cycle #12, but signed up for this thread during my last cycle.

Congrats!!


----------



## hasti2011

interesting thread! may i join you? i am on cd1 cycle#8. :dust: to all


----------



## brunette

March seems to be a lucky month for getting BFPs and only halfway through

How many more can we get?

Keep BDing ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

hasti2011 said:


> interesting thread! may i join you? i am on cd1 cycle#8. :dust: to all

welcome! Hope this is the cycle for you!



brunette said:


> March seems to be a lucky month for getting BFPs and only halfway through
> 
> How many more can we get?
> 
> Keep BDing ;)

i sure hope we can get more this month! :dust:


----------



## hasti2011

linz143 said:


> I hope you get yours soon, too!
> 
> As for what my OBGYN said when I asked her how long this normally takes, she said "Oh you'll hit that year mark and then we'll schedule you to come in for testing. Then when you come in for that appointment, you'll already be pregnant. That's the way it always happens!"
> 
> Hope it happens before then, but she said that was pretty common!

congratulations. so happy to see your BFP before testing. i got my fertility appointment for april 16. i hope we got BFP before that too.


----------



## linz143

Good luck hasti! It happened in the month I decided to stop temping/tracking/posting about it and just kind of went offline and gave up. The only reason I took a test was to get rid of them so I wouldn't be tempted to test early in the next cycle. I was convinced I was out this month by my lack of symptoms. It will happen when you least expect it. I wish you the best.


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you guys think is going on with me and my chat/cycle?


----------



## StefanieC

Hi guys, I am now officially CD1 of my first month of TTC! Its taken its time but its here!


----------



## lizlovelust

StefanieC said:


> Hi guys, I am now officially CD1 of my first month of TTC! Its taken its time but its here!

Welcome! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lizlovelust said:


> What do you guys think is going on with me and my chat/cycle?

I would say it looks like you geared up to o but then didn't. Are you under a lot of stress? I read somewhere that irratic up and down temps are stress related.


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats on the bfp linz :happydance:

welcome hasti :)

liz - i wud agree with 1cre8tiv bout ur chart

i finally decided to put a ticker on today was waiting to get past 4wks 5days i dont think ill ever totally relax but def feel better getting past that but i think ill stop testing now :haha: just had to make sure they were getting darker coz last time they went from faint to neg

hope we start seeing lots more bfps soon


----------



## ICJames

Hi :) 

Hope you don't mind another joining in. i was ntnp for 6 years and nothing has ever happened...i was going to wait until i had lost weight to really start trying but...i don't see why i can't do both at the same time so i am back at the gym and eating really healthy, right now waiting for af to show up so i can start, will be my first month really trying with charting temps, opks, conceive plus and taking pregnacare...i am on a mission!!


----------



## WantingABubba

yellow11 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Soon to be cycle #6 :cry:
> 
> :hugs: hope youre ok. Good luck next cycle XxxClick to expand...

Thank you xx


----------



## Penelope04

lizlovelust said:


> What do you guys think is going on with me and my chat/cycle?

I'm not real good with this chart thing yet. I have one myself that I started when I went off BCP so I could just keep track of my cycle a bit, but I don't really understand all elements of it yet! Someone more experienced can probably help you more than me!:blush:


----------



## Penelope04

ICJames said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Hope you don't mind another joining in. i was ntnp for 6 years and nothing has ever happened...i was going to wait until i had lost weight to really start trying but...i don't see why i can't do both at the same time so i am back at the gym and eating really healthy, right now waiting for af to show up so i can start, will be my first month really trying with charting temps, opks, conceive plus and taking pregnacare...i am on a mission!!

Best of luck! Hope you get a "mission complete"!


----------



## ICJames

Penelope04 said:


> ICJames said:
> 
> 
> Hi :)
> 
> Hope you don't mind another joining in. i was ntnp for 6 years and nothing has ever happened...i was going to wait until i had lost weight to really start trying but...i don't see why i can't do both at the same time so i am back at the gym and eating really healthy, right now waiting for af to show up so i can start, will be my first month really trying with charting temps, opks, conceive plus and taking pregnacare...i am on a mission!!
> 
> Best of luck! Hope you get a "mission complete"!Click to expand...

Thank you :) and same to you!!


----------



## smokey

Well I should be ov today so lets see if this cycle is it, good luck to everyone :)


----------



## lizlovelust

ICJames said:


> Hi :)
> 
> Hope you don't mind another joining in. i was ntnp for 6 years and nothing has ever happened...i was going to wait until i had lost weight to really start trying but...i don't see why i can't do both at the same time so i am back at the gym and eating really healthy, right now waiting for af to show up so i can start, will be my first month really trying with charting temps, opks, conceive plus and taking pregnacare...i am on a mission!!

welcome! Good luck on the first cycle! Hope you get lucky the first cycle!



smokey said:


> Well I should be ov today so lets see if this cycle is it, good luck to everyone :)

good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

1cre8tivgrl said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is going on with me and my chat/cycle?
> 
> I would say it looks like you geared up to o but then didn't. Are you under a lot of stress? I read somewhere that irratic up and down temps are stress related.Click to expand...

A little but ive stressed worse other cycles and Oed on time just fine...


----------



## Bean66

Liz - you can update me! Got my BFP this morning. Lucky cycle number 7 it was!

Not sure about your chart. There is a chance you have O'd, I've read a few studies that show that some ladies don't show a clear or proper temp shift with O. Do you temp orally or vaginally? Are you a mouth breather? If so this could explain the erratic temps.


----------



## lizlovelust

Bean66 said:


> Liz - you can update me! Got my BFP this morning. Lucky cycle number 7 it was!
> 
> Not sure about your chart. There is a chance you have O'd, I've read a few studies that show that some ladies don't show a clear or proper temp shift with O. Do you temp orally or vaginally? Are you a mouth breather? If so this could explain the erratic temps.

I temp oraly, and nope im a nose breather...


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh and CONGRATS!


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## hasti2011

Bean66 said:


> Liz - you can update me! Got my BFP this morning. Lucky cycle number 7 it was!
> 
> Not sure about your chart. There is a chance you have O'd, I've read a few studies that show that some ladies don't show a clear or proper temp shift with O. Do you temp orally or vaginally? Are you a mouth breather? If so this could explain the erratic temps.


wow congrats! :happydance::happydance: hope happy & healthy :cloud9:


----------



## Penelope04

Bean66 said:


> Liz - you can update me! Got my BFP this morning. Lucky cycle number 7 it was!
> 
> Not sure about your chart. There is a chance you have O'd, I've read a few studies that show that some ladies don't show a clear or proper temp shift with O. Do you temp orally or vaginally? Are you a mouth breather? If so this could explain the erratic temps.


Congrats!


----------



## ICJames

Yay never been so happy to see af!! CD1 for me :D


----------



## 28329

I got my positive opk today. Let's hope cycle number 9 is lucky for me.


----------



## lizlovelust

ICJames said:


> Yay never been so happy to see af!! CD1 for me :D

lol yay



28329 said:


> I got my positive opk today. Let's hope cycle number 9 is lucky for me.

Better get BDing!


----------



## 28329

We have an overnight guest tonight. Poor guy is gonna regret staying over when I'm ovulating when he's in the room next to ours!


----------



## WantingABubba

28329 said:


> We have an overnight guest tonight. Poor guy is gonna regret staying over when I'm ovulating when he's in the room next to ours!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 28329

Quiet bding doesn't exist in my household!


----------



## WantingABubba

28329 said:


> Quiet bding doesn't exist in my household!

Tell me about it! I currently live with my parents and my OH house shares with his cousin so we never get the freedom to make noise. I've adapted to not be a 'moaner' but the sound of our skin slapping together and the bloody bed as well as the heavy breathing is enough for everyone to know what we're up to :dohh:

*ETA:* Wow, lack of punctuation, or what? :rofl:


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. We've got a chrome n metal bed with our chains n necklaces on the headboard. With the right rhythm and position the whole estate know's what we are doing.


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 said:


> We have an overnight guest tonight. Poor guy is gonna regret staying over when I'm ovulating when he's in the room next to ours!

:haha: oh my! Lol hes going to be in shock!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having the weirdest cramping feeling, no AF though.

I do have a lot of CM though!


----------



## hopeithappens

that cd b a gd sign, i had increased cm from bout 6dpo


----------



## lizlovelust

Like the cramping is making me feel like i have to poo but i dont have to! Sorry TMI...lol


----------



## WantingABubba

28329 said:


> Ha ha. We've got a chrome n metal bed with our chains n necklaces on the headboard. With the right rhythm and position the whole estate know's what we are doing.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Penelope04

lizlovelust said:


> I'm having the weirdest cramping feeling, no AF though.
> 
> I do have a lot of CM though!

I've had some cramping off and on too, but still no AF! Sometimes it really IS that I have to poo.....


----------



## lizlovelust

CD1 today, cramps and bright red blood, light though.


----------



## 28329

It may not be af. Ib maybe? I hope so.


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 said:


> It may not be af. Ib maybe? I hope so.

I know it doesnt hurt as bad as normal AF!


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> It may not be af. Ib maybe? I hope so.
> 
> I know it doesnt hurt as bad as normal AF!Click to expand...

Im not sure if IB is ever bright red :shrug: but im not an expert on it.I do know mine was pink and not really blood.I've heard of it being brown too.Good luck though! :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

One of my buddies had red spotting, almost a light af, then got her bfp a day or two later. Its possible.


----------



## lizlovelust

Did she get cramps too?


----------



## 28329

Yes, convinced she was out!


----------



## lizlovelust

I know ive Oed past cycles, cause my nips hurt after. This c,ycle though my nips never hurt!

But im having pretty bad cramps but hardly any blood, its red and runny and hardly any on a pad, more so when i whipe


----------



## hopeithappens

i think anything is poss, theres sooo many women experience ib differently some light some heavy and painful


----------



## Bean66

Liz - You can take away by BFP and put me down for cycle 8. :cry:

AFU - I know my end result isn't good, but I thought the witch had arrives, had red, watery spotting when I wiped but after 2 days it stopped and I tested and BFP. It has ended in a chemical but it think a viable pregnancy can be like this too. FXD!

I also didn't get the sore bbs/tender nipples this cycle.


----------



## rmsh1

Just realised I am not on first page :(

I am on 2nd cycle TTC, currently 4 dpo

Thanks Liz!


----------



## hopeithappens

so sorry bean :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Bean66 said:


> Liz - You can take away by BFP and put me down for cycle 8. :cry:
> 
> AFU - I know my end result isn't good, but I thought the witch had arrives, had red, watery spotting when I wiped but after 2 days it stopped and I tested and BFP. It has ended in a chemical but it think a viable pregnancy can be like this too. FXD!
> 
> I also didn't get the sore bbs/tender nipples this cycle.

Aww im so sorry!



rmsh1 said:


> Just realised I am not on first page :(
> 
> I am on 2nd cycle TTC, currently 4 dpo
> 
> Thanks Liz!

oh im sorry! Ill put you on there now!



AFM, im only spotting, same with yesterday, barely anything on a pad and now barely anything when i wipe, FF put me back to cycle 6...


----------



## Penelope04

That's so odd! Since I stopped BCP, I sometimes have really heavy AF and other times it's pretty light and only lasts 3 days. Don't know what that means! I always have more than just spotting though.


----------



## hasti2011

sorry Bean! i hope you get a sticky bean soon.:hugs:


----------



## mummy_em

:sex:Hi all sorry been so busy recently not had a chance to get on here I'm supposed to be ov this week and my cm has changed this morning but hubby is not well and has been on loads of anti biotics and pain killers and didn't know if that would affect sperm quality at all go and try and get some :sex: in tonight lol was my birthday yesterday and hubby cooked me a lovely meal was nice to spend to quality time together xx


----------



## mummy_em

Ooops have no idea how I ended up with :sex: at the begining xx


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies do you mind if i join? I'm on cycle 11 and have been really irregular the last 3 months. They used to be 28 or 29 days always. then in december the went to 42 days and have stayed that way. But it feels like I'm ov either yesterday or today. So hoping to have a shorter cycle this month ending in a :bfp: If we got it this time we would find out right before DH's bday and be due right before my bday plus christmas. It would be absolutly perfect.


----------



## rmsh1

mummy_em said:


> Ooops have no idea how I ended up with :sex: at the begining xx

I thought you were implying you were so busy BDing! LOL


----------



## yellow11

mummy_em said:


> Ooops have no idea how I ended up with :sex: at the begining xx

LOL as you were so busy I thought you were implying that you were just busy :sex: LOL
Xxxx


----------



## monkey do

hiya ladies please help i need more advice me and my bf have been trien for 5 mounth full on. we have changed our diet, taken our vits +folic for me. we have cut out the caffein and i have quit smoking 7 mounth ago now and we bairly drink anyways is there any other tips anyone has will be gratful thanks :)


----------



## 28329

Monkey do, not much advice I can give you. I've been trying for 8 months now and have made changes like you. For a healthy couple it takes anything up to a year. Just take it easy and enjoy. It'll happen. Maybe try smep (sperm meets egg plan). It's success rate is amazing!


----------



## smokey

Well I got bfp today, oddly though im only 5 dpo.
I got my last one at 7dpo so I know that seems to be normal for me.
Done 3 tests throughout the day and all are bfp.
A chemical is still quite possible at this stage though so dont stick me down as a bfp just yet, see what the next few days bring.
I had a slight bit of pinkish cm this morning so im hoping that was ib, for some reason I seem to show posative from fertalisation hence why I have caught my chemicals im the past but the spotting is a good sign.

Lets hope its a sricky :)


----------



## mamadonna

Keeping my fingers crossed for you smokey


----------



## katherinegrey

I just got my bfp today at 10dpo :) xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo,congratulations girls keep them coming!


----------



## Penelope04

Bean66 said:


> Liz - You can take away by BFP and put me down for cycle 8. :cry:
> 
> AFU - I know my end result isn't good, but I thought the witch had arrives, had red, watery spotting when I wiped but after 2 days it stopped and I tested and BFP. It has ended in a chemical but it think a viable pregnancy can be like this too. FXD!
> 
> I also didn't get the sore bbs/tender nipples this cycle.

Keeping FX'd for you! Do you you know how long it takes to find out if it is chemical?


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Congratulations ladies!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow congrats ladies!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

AF got me this morning...please move me to cycle #7 :(


----------



## mamadonna

Sorry she got you


----------



## brunette

Congrats on all the BFPs
AF is late and tested but BFN again
Hoping it shows soon then onto next cycle


----------



## Penelope04

I am STILL waiting for AF to show! My second AF is due tomorrow so we will see what happens. I am CD58 and all I get is :bfn:!!!:growlmad: I go back and forth, sometimes I feel I am pregnant and other times I feel there is no way. My nipples have been sore now for over a week, I am still having mild cramping off and on, nauseous off and on, bloated and sometimes constipated, and very tired. I am starting to wonder if I had my blood test done way to early so it came up with a false negative d/t the HCG not showing yet. My doctor's appointment isn't for another month!:dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

I hope you get sorted soon hun

well we bought a frer today,hubby is makin me wait till the morning


----------



## lizlovelust

1cre8tivgrl said:


> AF got me this morning...please move me to cycle #7 :(

Awww I'm sorry, I'm on cycle 7 now too!:dohh:



brunette said:


> Congrats on all the BFPs
> AF is late and tested but BFN again
> Hoping it shows soon then onto next cycle

Maybe you're one of the ladies whos BFP doesn't show up right away?



Penelope04 said:


> I am STILL waiting for AF to show! My second AF is due tomorrow so we will see what happens. I am CD58 and all I get is :bfn:!!!:growlmad: I go back and forth, sometimes I feel I am pregnant and other times I feel there is no way. My nipples have been sore now for over a week, I am still having mild cramping off and on, nauseous off and on, bloated and sometimes constipated, and very tired. I am starting to wonder if I had my blood test done way to early so it came up with a false negative d/t the HCG not showing yet. My doctor's appointment isn't for another month!:dohh:

have you taken a FRER recently?


----------



## Bean66

Penelope04 said:


> I am STILL waiting for AF to show! My second AF is due tomorrow so we will see what happens. I am CD58 and all I get is :bfn:!!!:growlmad: I go back and forth, sometimes I feel I am pregnant and other times I feel there is no way. My nipples have been sore now for over a week, I am still having mild cramping off and on, nauseous off and on, bloated and sometimes constipated, and very tired. I am starting to wonder if I had my blood test done way to early so it came up with a false negative d/t the HCG not showing yet. My doctor's appointment isn't for another month!:dohh:

I often get sore nipples from 2dpo. So I'd presume you O'd just before the site nipples started and test 2 weeks from then. I maybe wrong. Fxd for a BFP soon.


----------



## BeachBum850

.... 21


----------



## smokey

Ok stick me down for a bfp, it got darker tonight.
Good luck to all the rest of you ladies :)


----------



## mamadonna

Whoop whoop,congratulations!


----------



## Penelope04

Bean66 said:


> Penelope04 said:
> 
> 
> I am STILL waiting for AF to show! My second AF is due tomorrow so we will see what happens. I am CD58 and all I get is :bfn:!!!:growlmad: I go back and forth, sometimes I feel I am pregnant and other times I feel there is no way. My nipples have been sore now for over a week, I am still having mild cramping off and on, nauseous off and on, bloated and sometimes constipated, and very tired. I am starting to wonder if I had my blood test done way to early so it came up with a false negative d/t the HCG not showing yet. My doctor's appointment isn't for another month!:dohh:
> 
> I often get sore nipples from 2dpo. So I'd presume you O'd just before the site nipples started and test 2 weeks from then. I maybe wrong. Fxd for a BFP soon.Click to expand...

I usually get generalized breast tenderness about 1 week prior to AF starting, around 8DPO. This is more localized to the nipple area and has now been going on for 9 days! It has been difficult for me to fall asleep each night as I have been feeling very restless and keep trying to find a comfortable position so they don't hurt! Feels better if I have a bra on for support so may have to start sleeping in one.... I plan to test again next week sometime so we will see then:shrug: Thank you so much for your help:hugs:

Liz-I just tested on Monday so will be waiting until next week to test again! I have to go buy more tests anyway, just waiting so I'm not tempted to test again....good thing I saved those FRER coupons I got with the last pack. Ha!


----------



## mamadonna

Tested with a frer this mornin totally negative,and totally gutted as I'm sure it would show something by now,looks like I'll be goin on to cycle 24


----------



## Penelope04

mamadonna said:


> Tested with a frer this mornin totally negative,and totally gutted as I'm sure it would show something by now,looks like I'll be goin on to cycle 24


Sorry to hear that, it's maddening to see that negative.


----------



## mamadonna

Went to see my doctor today and he has referred us to a fertility doctor not quite sure what to expect but hopefully this will get sorted


----------



## Penelope04

mamadonna said:


> Went to see my doctor today and he has referred us to a fertility doctor not quite sure what to expect but hopefully this will get sorted

Best wishes with the fertility doctor. Truly hope it is helpful for you:hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you,just think think its abetting time we had some answers,for all i know we could be totally wasting our time each month :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck mamadonna!


----------



## lizlovelust

So i think we are going to NTNP, no more OPKs they drive me mad, just temping now and going with the flow


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck to you too,sometimes it does you good to have a stress free month!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, Yea, im going to just take it easy this month and just temp.


----------



## Penelope04

Good luck Liz!


----------



## mamadonna

Well my temps have dropped to pre af temps this mornin so she'll definitely be here when expected,bummer!


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww mamadonna im sorry! 

AFM...

My temps are weird again this cycle... Not sure whats going on


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks Liz,I've just had a look at ur chart and sorry i have no idea what's goin on there!


----------



## rmsh1

I am 8dpo, only a few more days til I test


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck


----------



## rmsh1

mamadonna said:


> Good luck

Thanks! This cycle has dragged on so long, I just hope it ends with a BFP!!


----------



## mamadonna

Twws always drag!


----------



## rmsh1

I found waiting to O was far harder though. I now have a time frame in mind, much easier for me to deal with!


----------



## mamadonna

Once af has gone it seems pretty quick for o,but i have Tww,its funny how everyone is different,as long as we all get the bfps at the end that's all that matters


----------



## rmsh1

I agree!

This cycle waiting to O was torture as I normally O around CD20. This cycle it was CD31, so that is why I found it so hard LOL


----------



## mamadonna

Oh wow I'm not surprised it took forever,i o around day 15


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope i O sooner this cycle!


----------



## dinky

New cycle for me :( on to cycle 8 please! Better luck next time! X


----------



## lizlovelust

dinky said:


> New cycle for me :( on to cycle 8 please! Better luck next time! X

Aww im sorry good luck this cycle!


----------



## brunette

Hi ladies,

In baby club there is a thread prayers needed (divine beauty) which made me cry. She's a mum of two and has bacterial meningitis. I read throughi t and it made me cry. If anyone has a few spare minutes could you please have a look at it and say a prayer.
I was feeling low about my bfn but this kinda put things in perspective for me.


----------



## Penelope04

I FINALLY got my AF you guys! You can mark me down for cycle #3! I completely skipped one cycle, as I am officially 4 weeks and 2 days late! Yesterday I was CD60, and now I'm once again CD1!!!! I am a little excited if you couldn't tell.....:wohoo:


----------



## mamadonna

i dont think i have ever known anyone every to be be so happy about af:haha:

that it so sad about divine beauty i will certainly say a little prayer

sorry af got you dinky:hugs:


----------



## brunette

Penelope04 said:


> I FINALLY got my AF you guys! You can mark me down for cycle #3! I completely skipped one cycle, as I am officially 4 weeks and 2 days late! Yesterday I was CD60, and now I'm once again CD1!!!! I am a little excited if you couldn't tell.....:wohoo:

Good luck this cycle


----------



## jenwantsababy

whoops, forgot to update, but please move me to cycle #3. thanks :)


----------



## cloud46

I`m on cycle 18


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm 6dpo today. 11 more days until witch is due. Hope that cycle 9 is the last cycle for me!


----------



## littlemisscie

Cycle #7. Got a BFP in March and ended up losing it :/


----------



## 28329

Oh no. So sad. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## brunette

littlemisscie said:


> Cycle #7. Got a BFP in March and ended up losing it :/

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Penelope04 said:


> I FINALLY got my AF you guys! You can mark me down for cycle #3! I completely skipped one cycle, as I am officially 4 weeks and 2 days late! Yesterday I was CD60, and now I'm once again CD1!!!! I am a little excited if you couldn't tell.....:wohoo:

Yay!! lol good luck!



jenwantsababy said:


> whoops, forgot to update, but please move me to cycle #3. thanks :)

aw good luck this cycle!



cloud46 said:


> I`m on cycle 18

Welcome! Good luck!:thumbup:



28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm 6dpo today. 11 more days until witch is due. Hope that cycle 9 is the last cycle for me!

Good luck, I hope you get your BFP!



littlemisscie said:


> Cycle #7. Got a BFP in March and ended up losing it :/

Aww I'm so sorry! :(

Good luck this cycle and welcome!


----------



## mamadonna

Back to cd 1 for me af arrived like clockwork this mornin so i think that's cycle 24


----------



## lizlovelust

aww I'm sorry! good luck this cycle!


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks,i have my cbfm to use this month:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

ooohh lucky you! I'm jelous! I want one of those, but I don't feel like spending the money on it lol


----------



## mamadonna

I have wanted one for the last two yrs,wish i had just gone ahead and got it earlier,i just got it off ebay


----------



## _Princess_

cycle number 3 here :(


----------



## Cheska

Hi great idea this thread! 

Can I join please. I'm on cycle #9 now :-( feels so long as could have had a baby by now! Gl and :dust: everyone x


----------



## lizlovelust

_Princess_ said:


> cycle number 3 here :(

Welcome, good luck this cycle!!:thumbup:



Cheska said:


> Hi great idea this thread!
> 
> Can I join please. I'm on cycle #9 now :-( feels so long as could have had a baby by now! Gl and :dust: everyone x

Welcome, good luck this cycle! if you look at the first page the most common cycle so far to conceive is cycle #9!! good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## Penelope04

mamadonna said:


> Thanks,i have my cbfm to use this month:happydance:

Good luck!


----------



## Cheska

Thanks Liz. Good luck to you too! Are you in the uk? When do you plan on seeking help if it still hasnt happened? X


----------



## lizlovelust

Im in america, well i was going to seek help now but we are NTNP now


----------



## Cheska

To be more relaxed? I really hope it happens for you x


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea that and cause we are trying to pay a fe things off before we really start trying again. So if it happens it happens, im still temping to see how my cycles go and what not.


----------



## drsquid

im cd3 round 4. first was unmedicated iui, 2nd and 3rd femara iui and this round im doing gonal f. just dont wanna screw around anymore. it is all making me too crazy.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww im sorry, i hope this cycle will be it for you!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join you. DH and I are on Cycle 4, at 5.5 months in. (Plus another few cycles of TTC last year that I'm not counting as part of this go as it get depressing to add all of the tries together.) I have long cycles, plus I was 8 days late O'ing last month and am looking like I will be even later this month. DH also had a bad result on his semen analysis at the beginning of this month, so we are battling that as well. 

If anyone has any home-remedies for getting O to happen faster, please let me know. 

I'm currently taking FertilAid with Vitex (to balance hormones and treat my PMDD, and it also has folic acid, so it covers as a preconception prenatal as well), b6/b12, Calcium, Omegas, Mucinex to thin CM, and drinking a fertility blend tea. I've been charting BBT since last March (though I don't have all of my charts up on my FF homepage), and I do my OPK's morning, noon, and night. We also use PreSeed and SoftCups when we BD. (I know all of this sounds a bit nuts, but counting last year's attempts, we're quite a ways in to the TTC journey.)

I can't wait to get to know you all a bit better. :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome! I'd recommend only OPKing in the afternoon that's when the LH is at it's peak, morning and evening LH levels are always low. (unless of course you are Oing that day then it will be high all day)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks lizlovelust! 

I keep pretty odd hours so I'm not sure how that effects my OPK's. Generally, I test at 12p (when I wake up) and at around 7p (because I'm not sure if the "morning" LH rule applies to 12p urine...). I also test late night at bedtime because my DH is interested in what that one says. (That's the one he's not at work during so he can actually participate.) Anyway, we only pay $55 for 100 of them, so I don't feel so bad about using so many. :winkwink:

PS: I really like your user icon!


----------



## Penelope04

pinksprinkles said:


> Thanks lizlovelust!
> 
> I keep pretty odd hours so I'm not sure how that effects my OPK's. Generally, I test at 12p (when I wake up) and at around 7p (because I'm not sure if the "morning" LH rule applies to 12p urine...). I also test late night at bedtime because my DH is interested in what that one says. (That's the one he's not at work during so he can actually participate.) Anyway, we only pay $55 for 100 of them, so I don't feel so bad about using so many. :winkwink:
> 
> PS: I really like your user icon!

Good luck to you! Sounds like you've been through a lot. I have odd hours too and varying wake up times so I haven't really tried to temp. I bought I thermometer but I'm not sure how much good it will do me. I am going to try fertilaid out though as soon as it comes in the mail. I skipped a cycle this last month so I am hoping it will help regulate me. I started a thread asking for input on Fertilaid but haven't gotten any responses....threads in the general TTC forum end up at the bottom of the list very quickly! Have you liked Fertilaid?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Penelope04 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lizlovelust!
> 
> I keep pretty odd hours so I'm not sure how that effects my OPK's. Generally, I test at 12p (when I wake up) and at around 7p (because I'm not sure if the "morning" LH rule applies to 12p urine...). I also test late night at bedtime because my DH is interested in what that one says. (That's the one he's not at work during so he can actually participate.) Anyway, we only pay $55 for 100 of them, so I don't feel so bad about using so many. :winkwink:
> 
> PS: I really like your user icon!
> 
> Good luck to you! Sounds like you've been through a lot. I have odd hours too and varying wake up times so I haven't really tried to temp. I bought I thermometer but I'm not sure how much good it will do me. I am going to try fertilaid out though as soon as it comes in the mail. I skipped a cycle this last month so I am hoping it will help regulate me. I started a thread asking for input on Fertilaid but haven't gotten any responses....threads in the general TTC forum end up at the bottom of the list very quickly! Have you liked Fertilaid?Click to expand...

Hmmm... FertilAid can really vary from person to person, so it can totally be different for everyone. The main thing the Chastberry in it does is balance your hormones, so it will get you to your bodies best balance. I gained some weight over the winter and have been having really long cycles since then (O'd on CD26 last month and still haven't O'd this month and I'm on CD24) but I've only been taking the FertilAid since I O'd last cycle. They say it can take 3+ months for it to really regulate everything so I'm thinking I'll start to see final results in another month or two.

What I have noticed so far:

1. A substantial improvement in my PMDD. Almost no symptoms during the two weeks between O and AF. (If you look up the description of PMDD on wikipedia, I had all of the symptoms, every single one, and they were very, very bad.)

2. No more emotional food cravings. For the first time since adolescence I can actually tell when I'm hungry and am no longer normally driven to eat by hormones or what I call "head hunger" (as compared to tummy hunger).

3. I am falling asleep a lot more easily at night and staying asleep better.

4. I have more energy. (Maybe because I'm sleeping better?)

5. My luteal phase went from starting AF on 15dpo to starting AF on 17dpo.

6. I am dealing with my LF mood swings better: Though I haven't O'd yet this cycle, my LH level is fluctuating as it always does. When it changes, I'm usually very irritable for a day. I'm still irritable this cycle, but I haven't snapped at anyone. A real improvement for me.

THE ONE NEGATIVE THING I'VE NOTICED: My CM has gotten a LOT dryer than usual. I'm not sure what's causing it. You may want to get FertilCM as well, though I cannot vouch for it and I can't take it. (Unlike FertilAid, it makes my moods insanely worse instead of better. I took FertilCM for a week and almost had a nervous breakdown- but that probably has to do with how unstable my hormone reactions are. I've heard a lot of girls say they really like FertilCM.... as for me, I'm taking mucinex to thin the CM I do have.)

I don't know if any of that helps, but that's how it's been for me.

If you want to lengthen your LP, I definitely do recommend it. I can't believe AF didn't come until 17dpo last time. I don't know if that's just getting ridiculous, but it's nice to know that if I do have an egg that gets fertilized, it has PLENTY of time to implant.

PS: For BBT what I did was pick the time I am always asleep, no matter when I go to bed and when I wake up. You pretty much have a half hour window, so I alwys temp between 8:30a and 9a. My sleep hours are always a bit wonky, but I know I will be asleep then and I will have had at least 3 hours of sleep by then and the latest I ever get to bed is around 5:30a.


----------



## lizlovelust

Link sprinkles, you should buy OPKs off ebay if you test three a day, you can get 100 of them for 30 dollars give or take!

Hope this cycle is it for you!

Last cycle OPKs didnt work for me so im. not using them this cycle, they kept being dark but not positive like everyday and i got a positive 9 days before AF, first time they have failed me.


----------



## mamadonna

Afternoon all,its glorious here,enjoying my wks holiday with lovely weather,i hope everyone is good x


----------



## Penelope04

mamadonna said:


> Afternoon all,its glorious here,enjoying my wks holiday with lovely weather,i hope everyone is good x

One more day of work for me and then I'm off for a week! :happydance: It's been horrendously windy yesterday and today here! It kept waking me up last night it was so loud. I have to sleep with a box fan running or else any little noise wakes me, had to turn it up a level last night so I couldn't hear the wind howling and whipping around the house. :sleep:


----------



## rmsh1

The weather has been so lovely! Great way to start day light savings :)


----------



## Penelope04

pinksprinkles said:


> Penelope04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lizlovelust!
> 
> I keep pretty odd hours so I'm not sure how that effects my OPK's. Generally, I test at 12p (when I wake up) and at around 7p (because I'm not sure if the "morning" LH rule applies to 12p urine...). I also test late night at bedtime because my DH is interested in what that one says. (That's the one he's not at work during so he can actually participate.) Anyway, we only pay $55 for 100 of them, so I don't feel so bad about using so many. :winkwink:
> 
> PS: I really like your user icon!
> 
> Good luck to you! Sounds like you've been through a lot. I have odd hours too and varying wake up times so I haven't really tried to temp. I bought I thermometer but I'm not sure how much good it will do me. I am going to try fertilaid out though as soon as it comes in the mail. I skipped a cycle this last month so I am hoping it will help regulate me. I started a thread asking for input on Fertilaid but haven't gotten any responses....threads in the general TTC forum end up at the bottom of the list very quickly! Have you liked Fertilaid?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... FertilAid can really vary from person to person, so it can totally be different for everyone. The main thing the Chastberry in it does is balance your hormones, so it will get you to your bodies best balance. I gained some weight over the winter and have been having really long cycles since then (O'd on CD26 last month and still haven't O'd this month and I'm on CD24) but I've only been taking the FertilAid since I O'd last cycle. They say it can take 3+ months for it to really regulate everything so I'm thinking I'll start to see final results in another month or two.
> 
> What I have noticed so far:
> 
> 1. A substantial improvement in my PMDD. Almost no symptoms during the two weeks between O and AF. (If you look up the description of PMDD on wikipedia, I had all of the symptoms, every single one, and they were very, very bad.)
> 
> 2. No more emotional food cravings. For the first time since adolescence I can actually tell when I'm hungry and am no longer normally driven to eat by hormones or what I call "head hunger" (as compared to tummy hunger).
> 
> 3. I am falling asleep a lot more easily at night and staying asleep better.
> 
> 4. I have more energy. (Maybe because I'm sleeping better?)
> 
> 5. My luteal phase went from starting AF on 15dpo to starting AF on 17dpo.
> 
> 6. I am dealing with my LF mood swings better: Though I haven't O'd yet this cycle, my LH level is fluctuating as it always does. When it changes, I'm usually very irritable for a day. I'm still irritable this cycle, but I haven't snapped at anyone. A real improvement for me.
> 
> THE ONE NEGATIVE THING I'VE NOTICED: My CM has gotten a LOT dryer than usual. I'm not sure what's causing it. You may want to get FertilCM as well, though I cannot vouch for it and I can't take it. (Unlike FertilAid, it makes my moods insanely worse instead of better. I took FertilCM for a week and almost had a nervous breakdown- but that probably has to do with how unstable my hormone reactions are. I've heard a lot of girls say they really like FertilCM.... as for me, I'm taking mucinex to thin the CM I do have.)
> 
> I don't know if any of that helps, but that's how it's been for me.
> 
> If you want to lengthen your LP, I definitely do recommend it. I can't believe AF didn't come until 17dpo last time. I don't know if that's just getting ridiculous, but it's nice to know that if I do have an egg that gets fertilized, it has PLENTY of time to implant.
> 
> PS: For BBT what I did was pick the time I am always asleep, no matter when I go to bed and when I wake up. You pretty much have a half hour window, so I alwys temp between 8:30a and 9a. My sleep hours are always a bit wonky, but I know I will be asleep then and I will have had at least 3 hours of sleep by then and the latest I ever get to bed is around 5:30a.Click to expand...

Thank you for the input! I am excited to see how it goes for me. I am definitely feeling different since I stopped BCP. I typically don't have any mood changes and I haven't really noticed that without the BCP either. This AF though I was back to having horrendous cramping, extremely fatigued, a headache everyday, and I had awful breast tenderness for about 12 days. I think all that stuff was worse this time partially b/c of the fact that I skipped AF last month. However, this is how my cycles were before plus skipping cycles and that's all the biggest reason I went on BCP. I had high hopes when I stopped it for TTC so I really hope the Fertilaid can help!


----------



## mamadonna

Penelope04 said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all,its glorious here,enjoying my wks holiday with lovely weather,i hope everyone is good x
> 
> One more day of work for me and then I'm off for a week! :happydance: It's been horrendously windy yesterday and today here! It kept waking me up last night it was so loud. I have to sleep with a box fan running or else any little noise wakes me, had to turn it up a level last night so I couldn't hear the wind howling and whipping around the house. :sleep:Click to expand...

Ah i hope the wind dies down,I'm a really light sleeper too


----------



## pinksprinkles

Penelope04 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lizlovelust!
> 
> I keep pretty odd hours so I'm not sure how that effects my OPK's. Generally, I test at 12p (when I wake up) and at around 7p (because I'm not sure if the "morning" LH rule applies to 12p urine...). I also test late night at bedtime because my DH is interested in what that one says. (That's the one he's not at work during so he can actually participate.) Anyway, we only pay $55 for 100 of them, so I don't feel so bad about using so many. :winkwink:
> 
> PS: I really like your user icon!
> 
> Good luck to you! Sounds like you've been through a lot. I have odd hours too and varying wake up times so I haven't really tried to temp. I bought I thermometer but I'm not sure how much good it will do me. I am going to try fertilaid out though as soon as it comes in the mail. I skipped a cycle this last month so I am hoping it will help regulate me. I started a thread asking for input on Fertilaid but haven't gotten any responses....threads in the general TTC forum end up at the bottom of the list very quickly! Have you liked Fertilaid?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm... FertilAid can really vary from person to person, so it can totally be different for everyone. The main thing the Chastberry in it does is balance your hormones, so it will get you to your bodies best balance. I gained some weight over the winter and have been having really long cycles since then (O'd on CD26 last month and still haven't O'd this month and I'm on CD24) but I've only been taking the FertilAid since I O'd last cycle. They say it can take 3+ months for it to really regulate everything so I'm thinking I'll start to see final results in another month or two.
> 
> What I have noticed so far:
> 
> 1. A substantial improvement in my PMDD. Almost no symptoms during the two weeks between O and AF. (If you look up the description of PMDD on wikipedia, I had all of the symptoms, every single one, and they were very, very bad.)
> 
> 2. No more emotional food cravings. For the first time since adolescence I can actually tell when I'm hungry and am no longer normally driven to eat by hormones or what I call "head hunger" (as compared to tummy hunger).
> 
> 3. I am falling asleep a lot more easily at night and staying asleep better.
> 
> 4. I have more energy. (Maybe because I'm sleeping better?)
> 
> 5. My luteal phase went from starting AF on 15dpo to starting AF on 17dpo.
> 
> 6. I am dealing with my LF mood swings better: Though I haven't O'd yet this cycle, my LH level is fluctuating as it always does. When it changes, I'm usually very irritable for a day. I'm still irritable this cycle, but I haven't snapped at anyone. A real improvement for me.
> 
> THE ONE NEGATIVE THING I'VE NOTICED: My CM has gotten a LOT dryer than usual. I'm not sure what's causing it. You may want to get FertilCM as well, though I cannot vouch for it and I can't take it. (Unlike FertilAid, it makes my moods insanely worse instead of better. I took FertilCM for a week and almost had a nervous breakdown- but that probably has to do with how unstable my hormone reactions are. I've heard a lot of girls say they really like FertilCM.... as for me, I'm taking mucinex to thin the CM I do have.)
> 
> I don't know if any of that helps, but that's how it's been for me.
> 
> If you want to lengthen your LP, I definitely do recommend it. I can't believe AF didn't come until 17dpo last time. I don't know if that's just getting ridiculous, but it's nice to know that if I do have an egg that gets fertilized, it has PLENTY of time to implant.
> 
> PS: For BBT what I did was pick the time I am always asleep, no matter when I go to bed and when I wake up. You pretty much have a half hour window, so I alwys temp between 8:30a and 9a. My sleep hours are always a bit wonky, but I know I will be asleep then and I will have had at least 3 hours of sleep by then and the latest I ever get to bed is around 5:30a.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the input! I am excited to see how it goes for me. I am definitely feeling different since I stopped BCP. I typically don't have any mood changes and I haven't really noticed that without the BCP either. This AF though I was back to having horrendous cramping, extremely fatigued, a headache everyday, and I had awful breast tenderness for about 12 days. I think all that stuff was worse this time partially b/c of the fact that I skipped AF last month. However, this is how my cycles were before plus skipping cycles and that's all the biggest reason I went on BCP. I had high hopes when I stopped it for TTC so I really hope the Fertilaid can help!Click to expand...

FertilAid did help me with my fatigue, headaches, and breast tenderness, though I'm not sure about the cramps because I started taking FertilCM the first day of AF and it messed me all up. (I got really sick and moody from it) so I don't know if it would have gotten rid of my cramps or not. I know I've seen posts from other girls who said it help with their cramps- so I would think it is very possible? FertilAid is like my new wonder drug- haha. I feel like it can fix anything. :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

Not sure if im Oing right no or not but im super horny, really watery CM, with nauasea, this happened to me before too


----------



## brunette

@lizlovelust
I think u may have been right about BFP showing up late. Took test again today as still no AF since 16th feb and there was a very faint 2nd line. Will test again in a few days to confirm.

PS I get super horny when I ovulate so BD just in case :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Not sure if im Oing right no or not but im super horny, really watery CM, with nauasea, this happened to me before too

Sounds like O to me. Better get your BD on! :winkwink:




brunette said:


> @lizlovelust
> I think u may have been right about BFP showing up late. Took test again today as still no AF since 16th feb and there was a very faint 2nd line. Will test again in a few days to confirm.
> 
> PS I get super horny when I ovulate so BD just in case :thumbup:

Ooooo! How exciting! FX'd for you! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Brunette, oh good luck! Post a photo???

Pinksprinkles, oh we got some BDing in before DB went to work and we will be again when he gets home!


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts have been super sore all cycle so far and haven't stopped being sore. Sometimes I get a stabbing pain in the right one.

Not sure what to make of this...


----------



## heavenly

We have been TTC for 41 months.....

One more round of Clomid to go...then I will be off it. Will be going for IVF/DE, when we have saved up, but will be TTC naturally until then.

AF is due end of the week, well hopefully not...but I am prepared....as per!

Good luck to all you lovely ladies. xx


----------



## brunette

lizlovelust said:


> Brunette, oh good luck! Post a photo???
> 
> Pinksprinkles, oh we got some BDing in before DB went to work and we will be again when he gets home!

Can I post a photo from my mobile or do I need to do it from a PC? Will try but not really sure how to do it


----------



## 28329

If you have a photo bucket account then you'll be able to post a picture via that.


----------



## brunette

Phoned my doctors office and they said to retest in a few days if very faint then if definately positive to make an appointment to go see them

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







New Image.JPG
File size: 23 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Penelope04

brunette said:


> Phoned my doctors office and they said to retest in a few days if very faint then if definately positive to make an appointment to go see them
> 
> What do you think?

That looks like a BFP to me:happydance:, but then again, I've never had a BFP so who am I to judge!:shrug:


----------



## rmsh1

Looks like a BFP to me too!! Congrats!


----------



## hasti2011

brunette said:


> Phoned my doctors office and they said to retest in a few days if very faint then if definately positive to make an appointment to go see them
> 
> What do you think?

seems positive, i hope a sticky bean for you and congrats!


----------



## 28329

Looks bfp to me! Congrats!


----------



## brunette

Thanks ladies, phoned DH and he's bringing me another test home later

The test continued to get darker after 3 mins, was much more faint initially

Hoping u all get BFPs soon :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Congrats, brunette! :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

looks like a bfp to me,congrats!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats!!!


----------



## brunette

Tested again with FMU - 2nd line still very faint but there
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hoping to see some of u in 1st tri soon

Will keep checking back to see how u r getting on

Good luck


----------



## rmsh1

Ok Liz put me down for cycle 3. Am officially on CD1 today :(


----------



## lizlovelust

brunette said:


> Tested again with FMU - 2nd line still very faint but there
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hoping to see some of u in 1st tri soon
> 
> Will keep checking back to see how u r getting on
> 
> Good luck

Aww congrats, your on our BFP list now! Yay! 



rmsh1 said:


> Ok Liz put me down for cycle 3. Am officially on CD1 today :(

Aww im sorry AF got you! Good luck this cycled!


----------



## pinksprinkles

rmsh1 said:


> Ok Liz put me down for cycle 3. Am officially on CD1 today :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## westfall

Hi can I join you guys? I am on cycle #1 (just starting out) 
Thanks
:flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

You sure can, welcome!


----------



## lizlovelust

We haven't heard from quite a few of you ladies, let us know what's up and what's been going on!


----------



## pinksprinkles

westfall said:


> Hi can I join you guys? I am on cycle #1 (just starting out)
> Thanks
> :flower:

Congrat on beginning to TTC!!! :happydance: And welcome to the thread! :thumbup:

Good luck! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

I'm not sure if I updated today or not, but nothing new here!

CD27 and still no +OPK. This is looking to be a very looooong cycle.

However, in the past few days I have gotten some real EWCM and my temp seems to be doing what it usually does a 2-5 days before O, so maybe a +OPK us on the way? Hmmmm... I hope so!!!

How are you doing today, liz?


----------



## lizlovelust

Looks like your body is trying to O, I hope you O soon! FX!

AFM...

I'm not sure if I Oed already or not, my chart makes me think I did, but that's just crazy,I've never Oed this early before!


----------



## rain drop

Hi ladies... just joining in.
cycle#3.... showed positive on OPK yesterday... 
hope it sticks this time... feeling so defeated from the first 2 tries already:sad2:


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome, hope this is your cycle!


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Looks like your body is trying to O, I hope you O soon! FX!
> 
> AFM...
> 
> I'm not sure if I Oed already or not, my chart makes me think I did, but that's just crazy,I've never Oed this early before!

Did you do anything different this cycle than last cycle? I would love to O a bit earlier! :haha:


----------



## pinksprinkles

rain drop said:


> Hi ladies... just joining in.
> cycle#3.... showed positive on OPK yesterday...
> hope it sticks this time... feeling so defeated from the first 2 tries already:sad2:

Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## Penelope04

rain drop said:


> Hi ladies... just joining in.
> cycle#3.... showed positive on OPK yesterday...
> hope it sticks this time... feeling so defeated from the first 2 tries already:sad2:

Good luck to you, I am on cycle #3 too! I started Fertilaid today in hopes of regulating my cycles since my last cycle lasted 60 days:wacko:. That was not fun! I think the most important thing is to stay positive and just have fun trying each cycle. I got very bogged down the last cycle since I was in limbo for so long. Now I feel renewed and I am ready to try again!:thumbup: I have not gotten a positive OPK yet this time, but I'm only CD8.


----------



## lizlovelust

So temp is still elevated today but i guess not enough for FF to say i Oed, countdowntopregnancy says i Oed CD10....


----------



## hopingforit

Can you change me from cycle 20 to cycle 21? I'm out this month. :(

Thank you!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Got a positive OPK yesterday BD this morning guess we will BD till the 3rd of april daily as apparently that is my window. I suck at charting and figuring stuff out! Oh btw HI =D


----------



## lizlovelust

hopingforit said:


> Can you change me from cycle 20 to cycle 21? I'm out this month. :(
> 
> Thank you!

aww I'm sorry! Good luck this cycle!



USAF_WIFE said:


> Got a positive OPK yesterday BD this morning guess we will BD till the 3rd of april daily as apparently that is my window. I suck at charting and figuring stuff out! Oh btw HI =D

Welcome! Do you know what cycle your on?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

This is my first month trying so would that be #1 then?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well congrats on cycle 1! good luck!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks! I am still not positive how all this works. I know silly since I have two kids but I thought once positive on an OPK you O 24-48 hours after? or maybe its 12? GAH! I can't remember what I read. Then I see people saying if you BD after you get the positive your chances are slim to catch the egg? Advice is awesome to a novice opk/charter. =D


----------



## lizlovelust

If you BD the day before, the day of, and the day after a positive OPK you're chances are great any of those days. 

You O anytime within 12-48 hours after a positive OPK, sometimes ladies O right when they get their positive OPK so really it could be 0-48 hours I suppose!

I usually O the day after I get my positive OPK.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh my gosh so I looked at my FF again and the setting was set to OPK for some reason, so I changed it back to advanced and I got my crosshairs!! YAY


----------



## rain drop

O'd on CD18... now just have to sit tight for a week to see it it's my month


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I had major cramping after we BD'd so I hope thats a good sign! :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck!

Afm..

Okay so huge dip in todays temp! 6DPO, maybe implantation dip???


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had positive OPK's on the 30th and 1st? I don't get this stuff lol!


----------



## lizlovelust

Sometimes you can get a two day surge, its normal. I usually go with the darkest of the two pos.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Prob won't catch my eggy for a few it took 5 months with my son. I should have a better handle on what my body is doing so I know when I O and all that good stuff. lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Do you temp? Thats a good way to determine O as well!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Nope I don't temp, might try then.


----------



## 28329

Cycle number 9 was lucky for me. Bfp this morning at 15dpo. Its early days but I'm so happy!!


----------



## hasti2011

28329 said:


> Cycle number 9 was lucky for me. Bfp this morning at 15dpo. Its early days but I'm so happy!!

congrats on your BFP :happydance::happydance:. wish you happy & healthy :cloud9:
:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Penelope04

28329 said:


> Cycle number 9 was lucky for me. Bfp this morning at 15dpo. Its early days but I'm so happy!!

Oh yay!:happydance: Congrats to you, wishing you a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. Can't wait to see you all in first tri.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Congrats 28329!!! A H&H9M to you! :happydance:

CD 32 and still no O, so.... :shrug::

Haven't been on here since Friday and heading to bed now. Will have to read through all the new posts in the AM. Goodnight , lovelies! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats 28329!

Afm...

Temp went right back up today!!!!! Possible Inplantation dip yesterday im assuming...?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Good luck! ^^^


----------



## tinytears

cycle #9 for me and :witch: showed up this morning. Its so frustrating she was 2 days late and I was still temping above cover line so i thought i was in with a chance.

Good cry this morning and on to the next cycle. I just hope i get a BFP soon.

Good luck to everyone else still trying
:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Tinytears im sorry! Good luck and fx this cycle!


----------



## pinksprinkles

tinytears said:


> cycle #9 for me and :witch: showed up this morning. Its so frustrating she was 2 days late and I was still temping above cover line so i thought i was in with a chance.
> 
> Good cry this morning and on to the next cycle. I just hope i get a BFP soon.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else still trying
> :dust:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm so sorry, hun. Good luck this next cycle. I really hope this will be your month. :flower:

:dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Congrats 28329!
> 
> Afm...
> 
> Temp went right back up today!!!!! Possible Inplantation dip yesterday im assuming...?

Good luck, Liz! I haven't been on for a few days. I guess you have definitely confirmed O? :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea check out my chart! Im stoked!


----------



## mellywelly

can you move me onto cycle 11, be warned BFP, there's no holding back I'm coming to get you this time :gun:


----------



## lizlovelust

mellywelly said:


> can you move me onto cycle 11, be warned BFP, there's no holding back I'm coming to get you this time :gun:

Awww I'm sorry about the losses! Good luck this cycle! I hope you get it!:flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Yea check out my chart! Im stoked!

Woot! :happydance:


----------



## pinksprinkles

mellywelly said:


> can you move me onto cycle 11, be warned BFP, there's no holding back I'm coming to get you this time :gun:

Go, melly, go! :flower:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mellywelly said:


> can you move me onto cycle 11, be warned BFP, there's no holding back I'm coming to get you this time :gun:

aww I'm sorry hun! :hugs: Your very close to getting your bfp, my doc said by the time we've been trying for 12 months our chance of conceiving is 85%! Hope this next cycle will be your lucky one!


----------



## yellow11

Af came yesterday. I ovulated early so it was a 27 day cycle, so on to cycle 5 for me :cry: having a few down days :(


----------



## mummy_em

I'm so shocked I got a :bfp: today x


----------



## StefanieC

Congratulations mummy_em! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

yellow11 said:


> Af came yesterday. I ovulated early so it was a 27 day cycle, so on to cycle 5 for me :cry: having a few down days :(

Aww im sorry, fx this cycle!



mummy_em said:


> I'm so shocked I got a :bfp: today x

congrats! Yay!


----------



## pinksprinkles

CD 36 and still no +OPK. I think I will shortly be losing what is left of my TTC-crazed mind. :cry: 3 days of light test lines. I really thought this might be going somewhere, but the lines are not getting any darker. Seems to be just some weird hormone fluctuation. After 12 days of fertile CM I just wish something, ANYTHING would happen.


----------



## lizlovelust

awww im sorry, keep your head up!


----------



## rmsh1

pinksprinkles said:


> CD 36 and still no +OPK. I think I will shortly be losing what is left of my TTC-crazed mind. :cry: 3 days of light test lines. I really thought this might be going somewhere, but the lines are not getting any darker. Seems to be just some weird hormone fluctuation. After 12 days of fertile CM I just wish something, ANYTHING would happen.

I hope you O soon pinksprinkles. I O'd on CD31 last cycle, when my usual was CD20, it really did my head in! I got lots of almost positive OPKs, and no definite positive, yet my temps show I did finally O. The waiting to O is far worse than the TWW for me

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

So I've been having loads of EWCm, super stretchy too... I know I already Oed, it's pretty obvious by my chart this cycle! 

I'm also super exhausted and have been for the past couple of days!


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> So I've been having loads of EWCm, super stretchy too... I know I already Oed, it's pretty obvious by my chart this cycle!
> 
> I'm also super exhausted and have been for the past couple of days!

Liz I would still BD if you have EWCM, just in case!


----------



## paula181

Im on cd33 i haven't temped or anything so not sure where i am in my cycle, if i have Ov'd or not!! 

xx


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck Paula, hope you get a BFP


----------



## paula181

rmsh1 said:


> Good luck Paula, hope you get a BFP

Thanks Rmsh1 :hugs: Hope you do too :dust:

xx


----------



## SJR

Hi all, i'm on cycle 1 right now. Hoping to get a bfp in our first month. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome sjr! Good luck!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hello ladies i know its been a while since I've been on but just wanted to let you know that AF got me and am moving onto cycle 12 and hit the 1 year mark next week :cry:


----------



## tinytears

Can I be added to the front page please? I am in cycle #10 and I should O end of next week.

I am really going for it this month, more exercise, healthy diet (lost 35 pounds since Jan) started taking B6 and I am drinking green tea, I have cut out all caffeine. 

Told hubby to get his dancing shoes on as we will be doing the baby dance all month :winkwink:

finger crossed we can make baby this month.

Good luck to everyone else still trying :dust:


----------



## tinytears

Mattsgirl said:


> Hello ladies i know its been a while since I've been on but just wanted to let you know that AF got me and am moving onto cycle 12 and hit the 1 year mark next week :cry:


So Sorry. I hope you have better luck next cycle.:flower:


----------



## louliz

I'm on 7th month. But moving into the NTNP stage as we have some other things we want to do first and spend some time preparing. 

I'm starting to change my diet and get in some exercise too


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lizlovelust said:


> So I've been having loads of EWCm, super stretchy too... I know I already Oed, it's pretty obvious by my chart this cycle!
> 
> I'm also super exhausted and have been for the past couple of days!

Have you tested recently? Your chart looks good. :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mattsgirl said:


> Hello ladies i know its been a while since I've been on but just wanted to let you know that AF got me and am moving onto cycle 12 and hit the 1 year mark next week :cry:

I am so sorry sweetie! :hugs2: I know how hard that is...your time is coming soon, the longer we try the better our odds become!


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome newcomers! 
So sorry to those who af got!

Afm...
Havent tested today waiting to see if af will show up tomorrow or not!


----------



## brunette

Hi Liz, saw ur post in first tri and was just popping over to check if u had any news FXed


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I'm out... apparently my AF wants to take back its previous start date... I assume I am not O'ing or we failed at catching the egg on the 29th-1st


----------



## lizlovelust

If you dont chart you should buy a basal body thermometer and create an account on fertilityfriwnds, the links in my sig


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I just use opk's never used a BBT chart or anything I am clueless as to how that would work. I am really at a loss for what my body is doing atm. My period start dates were 10th,11th,16th, now 11th again. :wacko: I will look though I guess anything is worth a shot :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Your af isnt going to come every month on the same day, it doesnt work that way....

Cycles vary in amount of days, mine are anywhere from 25days to 38days long.


----------



## laurabe

Sorry I havent been on this thread in a while.. i'm on cycle 5 now


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Well I know it will vary but mine have just landed on the 10th and 11th since december lol. I guess mine would be between 30-33 days.


----------



## lizlovelust

FRER photos

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20881
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20882

?


----------



## hasti2011

lizlovelust said:


> FRER photos
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20881
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test20882
> 
> ?

i think there is something but not sure. hope this be your cycle:thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brunette

My BFP didnt show up for ages, not sure where u are but mine showed up on asda own brand tests first so I think they are quite sensitive


----------



## lizlovelust

How many DPO were you when you found out?


----------



## rmsh1

Liz I had another look at your chart, and I know you have cross-hairs, but I am not convinced you have O'd :( I could be totally wrong I know, but looking at your temps last month, your "high" temps now are not that high 

I don't really know, but keep BDing just in case

And I do hope FF is right, and you have O'd and you really are just waiting for that BFP to show


----------



## hopeithappens

liz - i hope ff has got it right but i had a look before and was wondering the same thing as rmsh1, ive heard of ff getting it wrong with some ppl wen theyve put in their cm as wet or eggwhite, which i cd b totally wrong, but even if u didnt o then it looks like uve still been bding enough to cover it wen u do if u havnt already, gl tho hope u get ur bfp very very soon


----------



## hasti2011

oh come on BFP number 14. which lucky lady want it to have?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Me Me Me!!!! :hi: I got my bfp yesterday! :)

(and 14 is my lucky number too :haha:)


----------



## hasti2011

oh congratulations 1cre8tivgrl, that was your number, glad you finally took it.
happy& healty:cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Casper72

I am on cycle 10 this month.


----------



## hasti2011

i start cycle # 9.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## 28329

Hi liz. Can you add my bfp as an angel please and put me down as cycle #10? Gutted :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh my gosh im so sorry!


----------



## hasti2011

28329 said:


> Hi liz. Can you add my bfp as an angel please and put me down as cycle #10? Gutted :(

so sorry for that :(


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test21836

A line? Line eye? or Evap again?


----------



## rmsh1

I dont see anything :(


----------



## StefanieC

Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp had a spike today


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/970933-here-my-charts-need-advice.html#post17305373


----------



## lizlovelust

stef, so sorry AF got you!


----------



## hopeithappens

liz - i could be totally wrong but it looks like u cd be around 4dpo


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> stef, so sorry AF got you!

Thanks Liz. Slight good news is that i am CD4 and AF seems to be almost gone - she is usually here for 6-7 days!


----------



## mamadonna

How's everyone doing?


----------



## StefanieC

hey mamadonna, i'm just waiting for AF to depart so i can get back on with opks and BD lol. How are you doing? How is everyone else?


----------



## mamadonna

I'm just waiting on af should have been here Sunday but no positive pg test either


----------



## hasti2011

hey everybody, i am cd5 and waiting to ovulate but will have hsg this week :wacko:.
liz waiting for your BFP.

:dust::dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey everybody. :) How goes? I'm stalking your TWW, liz. I have been away from BnB for a bit. Trying to not be frustrated with how long this cycle is becoming. CD 52 and still no O. Always happens this time of year, but it is driving me nuts. Just want to O and get my BFP!


----------



## rmsh1

:hugs: pinksprinkles. I am CD27 and no sign of ovulation :( Very depressed right now


----------



## ariaforte8

I'm on cycle #1! Day 21/37. I know it isn't common, but we're hoping for a BFP first try!


----------



## mamadonna

On to the next cycle for me


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome new ladies! Sorry to those who AF got! And GL to those waiting! 

Afm im CD38, FF now says im 7DPO but my temp took a nose dive today, no AF or cramps though


----------



## mamadonna

Could be an implant dip


----------



## lizlovelust

Weird new symptom, hurts to go pee.... Like feels like a uti....


----------



## dinky

Cycle #9 for me please :( x


----------



## munchkinlove

lizlovelust said:


> Im cycle #5 and i feel like im never going to get PG, i just want my baby already!
> 
> Lets make a list of how many cycles everyone is and see when everyone gets their BFP!
> 
> WTT:
> Oliviaros
> 
> Cycle #1:
> Ladylou86:bfp: (february 2012) :thumbup:
> Canisa
> Excited81
> ckylesworld
> mummy_em :bfp: (Early April) :thumbup:
> UmmIsmaeel9
> wantabubba
> westfall
> SJR
> 
> Cycle #2:
> Saffiya
> graceundrfire
> bugaboobaby
> katrus78
> allyk
> gaiagirl
> Babyseeker
> Leesa1986
> Jamie0987
> USAF_WIFE
> StefanieC
> 
> Cycle #3:
> Ran
> anneliese
> hopeithappens :bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup:
> Sassy77
> brunette :bfp: (late march 2012) :thumbup:
> LittlemissH
> Penelope04
> jenwantsababy
> _Princess_
> rmsh1
> rain drop
> 
> Cycle #4:
> wiese2416
> Busymamma
> HRHol :bfp: (End of February 2012!) :thumbup:
> tugAwug
> Bambina
> Happily
> Drsquid
> pinksprinkles
> 
> Cycle #5:
> Duke_123
> Smokey:bfp: (march 2012) :thumbup:
> monkey do
> yellow11
> laurabe
> 
> Cycle #6:
> sobroody
> WantingABubba
> 
> Cycle #7:
> Bean66 :bfp:(march 2012) :thumbup::angel: so sorry!
> lizlovelust
> 1cre8tivgrl :bfp: (April) :thumbup:
> littlemisscie
> louliz
> 
> Cycle #8:
> sugarpi24
> Dinky
> Bean66
> 
> Cycle #9:
> Tripple
> Mellywelly :bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup::angel: so sorry!
> katherinegrey:bfp: (marc 2012h) :thumbup:
> 28329 :bfp: (late march) :thumbup: :angel: so sorry!
> Cheska
> hasti2011
> 
> Cycle #10:
> Twinlebub
> tinytears
> Casper72
> 28329
> 
> Cycle #11:
> Linz143:bfp: (march 2012) :thumbup:
> babycrazy11
> Hotszott22:bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup:
> Mellywelly
> 
> Cycle #13
> S2702
> Myvirgoways :bfp: (Early Marc 2012h) :thumbup:
> Mattsgirl
> 
> Cycle #14
> 
> Cycle #15
> 
> Cycle #16
> 
> Cycle #17
> 
> Cycle #18
> cloud46
> 
> Cycle #20
> 
> Cycle #21
> hopingforit
> 
> cycle #24
> Mamadonna
> 
> Cycle #26:
> Honeycheeks
> 
> Cycle #120:
> BearsMummy

im on cycle #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Dinky - so sorry AF got you!

Munchkin - welcome ans goodluck!


----------



## pinksprinkles

rmsh1 said:


> :hugs: pinksprinkles. I am CD27 and no sign of ovulation :( Very depressed right now

:hugs: I hope you O soon! :flower: I know what you mean about being so upset by it. I got very depressed from CD30-CD42. Normally I O somewhere between CD17 (warm season) and CD26 (cold season) so when I got to 30 it was just so frustrating. IT did get better after CD 42, because my longest cycles are usually 42 days long..... So at CD 43 I jut started counting from CD1 again on my OPKs... :blush: I'm treating it like I had an annovulatory cycle and that is keeping me sane for the time being. Today my OPK chart says "CD 11" and so I'm just telling myself that CD11 is too early for O and I need to wait a week or two!


----------



## rmsh1

pinksprinkles said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: pinksprinkles. I am CD27 and no sign of ovulation :( Very depressed right now
> 
> :hugs: I hope you O soon! :flower: I know what you mean about being so upset by it. I got very depressed from CD30-CD42. Normally I O somewhere between CD17 (warm season) and CD26 (cold season) so when I got to 30 it was just so frustrating. IT did get better after CD 42, because my longest cycles are usually 42 days long..... So at CD 43 I jut started counting from CD1 again on my OPKs... :blush: I'm treating it like I had an annovulatory cycle and that is keeping me sane for the time being. Today my OPK chart says "CD 11" and so I'm just telling myself that CD11 is too early for O and I need to wait a week or two!Click to expand...

I am frustrated as my cycle has always been 34 days, just this one and the last has gone really long :( I am going to see a doc next month I think. I felt slightly better yesterday when I got one glob of EWCM, and succeeded in getting poor OH to DTD, even though he is not well :) BDing every day for a even just a few days can be hard

So you are CD11 then huh? Not sure I could fool my mind like that, but worth a try!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi temp rise but not above cover line....what the heck!?


----------



## hopingforit

Hi!

I'm on the list at cycle #21 but AF just showed today so can you put me as cycle #22 please?

Thank you! :dust:


----------



## tinytears

think I am nearly out of cycle#10

Temp took a nose dive this morning still above cover line but only just :cry:

I did start to tell my self it must be an implantation dip as my temp normally comes down gradually but then I thought I probably just kidding myself.

I still have cramps, I still have sore boobs and I still keep getting this awful taste in my mouth coming and going but I just cant seem to stay positive this month. Af should be here Saturday so I guess we will just wait and see.

still got everything x'd for you though ladies :dust:


----------



## silmarien

I'm on cycle 1, but I have long cycles thanks to the asshole Birth Control drug YAZ. It should be banned, seriously - it made me severely depressed and anxious, and gave me horrid migraines. I'm so glad I quit - I only wish I'd done so sooner.

Waiting for AF currently as I've taken about 20 HPTs, all :bfn:s, and I'm 18DPO. 

CD43 for me! Thanks YAZ! NOT! :cry:

I feel stupid for feeling sad bc I know most people here have been trying for months and months and even YEARS, but with long unpredictable cycles, it's hard for me. 

I have severe anxiety disorders, depression, and I'm impatient. :(

I really want a little one and so does DH. I'm really disappointed it didn't work cycle 1 - I realize it's only a ~20% chance each cycle, but it sucks when you have basically ONE cycle every 60 days - the wait is terrible.

It's not a TWW for me, it's a 4, 5, 6, or 7WW. And once AF comes, waiting for O day takes roughly a month or more each cycle - I O'd on CD25 this cycle - which is almost an entire "normal" cycle for most people.

:(:(:(


----------



## rmsh1

CD28 and finally have a positive OPK! Yay!


----------



## mellywelly

quick update from me - I'm 11 dpo, cycle 11!!!! Please let this one be the sticky one!!!!!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn282/mellaandpaul/11dpo.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats melly!!!


----------



## mamadonna

congrats melly!!


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Congrats melly! :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

congrats melly!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
this one will stick. :thumbup:
:flower:


----------



## smokey

Hello im back here.
I lost my little flump at 8 weeks so will be back trying again once my body settles.
Not sure if that puts me back to cycle 1 or carry on to cycle 6.


----------



## 28329

I'm so sorry smokey. I know exactly how you're feeling right now.


----------



## hasti2011

i am sorry for your :angel: smoky. hope you have another bean soon.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

So sorry smokey!


----------



## tinytears

OMG!

My temp shot back up this morning. I'm 11dpo do I thought hey why not do a test even just to cure my POAS habit and bugger me there's the little line I have waited 11 months to see! It's faint but its there . I think this is my 

I am in shock 

How do I upload pictures on here?
Can't wait till tomorrow to test again and get a nice dark line


----------



## tinytears

So what do you think ladies???


:dust: to everyone
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0600.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mellywelly

wha-hoooooo tiny tears!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry smoky 

congratulations tiny tears


----------



## shradha

Mell and Tinytear..... Congrats!!:thumbup:...all the best!


----------



## shradha

Smokey ......:hugs: m so sorry....... Don't worry .... Everything ll b fine .....


----------



## hasti2011

oh tinytear. congrats. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance:
after 11 months that is so exciting!
H&H:cloud9:


----------



## Jamie0987

We're on month three...although AF is due on May third.


----------



## Jamie0987

I got my BFP last night at 1130, thank you to everyone who has showed support:) Baby Dust to all.


----------



## munchkinlove

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie0987

thank you :)


----------



## 28329

Yay jamie, huge congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats! Sorrry i havent had internet to update, been using my phone! Ill update the page tomorrow ladies!


----------



## shradha

Wow Jamie ...:hugs: congrats :happydance:......... My AF due on 3 -4 may .....fingers crossed...........


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Big :hugs: to you, Smoky. I hope you have a new sticky bean real soon!!!

CD 60 and STILL no O. If I did just skip a cycle I should get a +OPK sometime in the next week or so (hopefully sooner rather than later!). Keeping my FX. 

Congrats to the newest BFP's!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hope you O soon! FX for you!


----------



## sweetmere

I'm 21 dh is 25 and we are on cycle 4 about to be cycle 5 if unsuccessful.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thanks Liz! How are you doing? Are you still in your TWW? Or did your chart change its mind about O?


----------



## lizlovelust

CD45 with no O date anymore... Read this though, its my update

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/986741-squirting.html


----------



## hasti2011

:dance::dance::dance:congrats Jamie:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## silmarien

I'm on cycle 2, hopefully will be successful. Had blood pregnancy test as well as hormone profile so hoping I figure out what the problem is (HOPING there IS NOT one!)

Fx'd


----------



## F0xybabe

technically cycle 2 ttc because first cycle we started too late.


----------



## Beth1302

Will Be starting first ttc cycle on the 19th of this month i always get my periods every 30 days :) looking forward to starting


----------



## 28329

Beth1302 said:


> Will Be starting first ttc cycle on the 19th of this month i always get my periods every 30 days :) looking forward to starting

Aww lovely. I hope it doesn't take long. Best of luck to you.


----------



## shradha

AF finally arrived....:cry: cd1 .....


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww im sorry!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Lots of hugs to you, shradha. I hope this new cycle brings you better news! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## shradha

It's ok Liz.......bad luck.....will try harder this time.....hope can get a BFP this time....:flower:.....how are you doing?
Pink- thanx.....keeping fingers crossed.....what about you?


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh im okay still confused on whats going on with my chart


----------



## lizlovelust

shradha said:


> AF finally arrived....:cry: cd1 .....


What cycle number are you on?


----------



## lizlovelust

Page is updated, welcome to the new ladies, congrats to the BFPs!!

AFM
https://i50.tinypic.com/2s1vz8z.jpg

pos OPK!

BDed twice so far today!


----------



## hasti2011

good luck liz!


----------



## DragonflyWing

We're on cycle #1...trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## RnR

I'm on cycle #2 - giving OPKs a go this month as my cycles have randomly become irregular!! Good luck girls xx


----------



## SJR

Just wanted to update. I got my BFP on cycle #1. :)


----------



## munchkinlove

SJR said:


> Just wanted to update. I got my BFP on cycle #1. :)

Congrats!!!! What's your secret??


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations SJR xx


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations


----------



## sfaulk1

Congrats to all the BFPs :thumbup: TTC for 8 months and currently in the 2 week wait :wacko:


----------



## hasti2011

wow, congrats SJR:happydance:


----------



## sfaulk1

SJR said:


> Just wanted to update. I got my BFP on cycle #1. :)

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## 28329

Sjr, huge congratulations. You defo need to share your secret :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

DragonflyWing said:


> We're on cycle #1...trying not to get my hopes up!

Welcome! Good luck!!



RnR said:


> I'm on cycle #2 - giving OPKs a go this month as my cycles have randomly become irregular!! Good luck girls xx

Welcome, good luck!



SJR said:


> Just wanted to update. I got my BFP on cycle #1. :)

Congrats!! 



sfaulk1 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs :thumbup: TTC for 8 months and currently in the 2 week wait :wacko:

Welcome, good luck!

AFM:
Got my positive OPK friday and saturday, we got 5 BDs in this weekend so I hope we catch that egg!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Congrats on O, Liz!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies :) I'm on cycle 2 TTC #2. Our first took 2 years so I could be here for a while!

:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

welcome! Good luck to you, hopefully you'll catch that egg sooner this time around! :flower:


----------



## yellow11

Hope :spermy: caught that eggy Liz! Xxx good luck


----------



## 28329

Liz, yay to ovulation. Best of luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks ladies, good luck to you too! I hope we all get our BFPs soon!

By the way, is watery spotting normal for around O?


----------



## yoyojojo

cycle 12 since miscarriage took 14 to get pg that time

trying to remain calm & not stressed will be off to see the doctors in june to see what can be done


----------



## lizlovelust

So sorry yoyo!


----------



## 28329

Liz, some women spot around ovulation because the mature egg really popped out so yes, it is normal.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! I sure hope i caught the egg!


----------



## 28329

I'm anxious for your tww to fly by!


----------



## lizlovelust

Me too, i hope i get a bfp this time, we BDed lots this weekend!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

On cycle 3 now AF got me on the 7th... Mid car trip coming back from a long stressful 2 week family visit...


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw so sorry!


----------



## 28329

Hi liz? How are you doing? Your tww treating you ok? Mine is flying by. I have a pretty chart and great symptoms so fingers crossed!! 
I tested this afternoon (10dpo) and bfn but its soooo early! Am starting every day testing. So only 9 hours until my next test :)


----------



## 28329

USAF_WIFE, so sorry the witch got you. And what a time to creep up on you too! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 said:


> Hi liz? How are you doing? Your tww treating you ok? Mine is flying by. I have a pretty chart and great symptoms so fingers crossed!!
> I tested this afternoon (10dpo) and bfn but its soooo early! Am starting every day testing. So only 9 hours until my next test :)

good luck!

Well I'm only 3DPO today but I keep getting this weird pressure feeling in the left side of my abdomen... it's so weird.:wacko:


----------



## pinksprinkles

USAF_WIFE said:


> On cycle 3 now AF got me on the 7th... Mid car trip coming back from a long stressful 2 week family visit...


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck this cycle!!!

:dust: :dust:​


----------



## BabyBelle88

sorry so new to this ... im on cd2 since coming off pill 6 weeks ago. so i guessthis is my second right?


----------



## lizlovelust

CD2 means cycle day number 2, I'm on CD53, which is my 53rd day into my cycle, but I'm on cycle number 7.


----------



## BabyBelle88

ok thanks yeah so this is my first cycle as its my first one since coming off pill 6 weeks ago.. yes cd2 .. ( sorry for tmi but my my period has come back with avegence!lol prob be awhile before i can start liturally ttc) do u think its so heavy because of change in hormones due to coming off microgynon?


----------



## lizlovelust

I remember when I stopped BCP back in August I had a super light AF the next day, then I got my real AF 33 days later and it was full force, super bad cramps and heavy, it's gotten better and been weird ever since, since then it's been SUPER light and only about 1-3 days long.


----------



## 28329

Yay to 3dpo liz. 3 days closer to that bfp! You deserve it after waiting so long to ovulate! You're such a trooper.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm 3DPO and I'm spotting, is that bad? What could it mean?


----------



## yellow11

Implantation? Possibly? Or too early? Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

I don't think that can happen as early as 3DPO can it? That would be tubal don't you think?


----------



## yellow11

Dunno hun? Could be a super quick eggy :) or you O'd a few days earlier than you thought? 
Hope its a good sign anyway hun. 
Is it in your cm?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I got a pos OPK CD49 and then and even more pos OPK CD50, so I don't think I Oed any earlier....

No idea what to think

And yea it's in my CM when I wipe.


----------



## yellow11

:shrug: Im as puzzled as you then, :shrug:
sorry I can't be more helpful or reassuring.

Could it be just lots of bding coz you O'd, are you tender or sore? :blush:
Sorry if this is too personal? Xx


----------



## lizlovelust

We did BD a lot this weekend, and the spotting started O day, and has been off and on since. I'm not sore or tender down there but I feel mild pressure inside my abdomen and have had mild pain off and on in the left side of my abdomen.


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> We did BD a lot this weekend, and the spotting started O day, and has been off and on since. I'm not sore or tender down there but I feel mild pressure inside my abdomen and have had mild pain off and on in the left side of my abdomen.

I have seen somewhere that some women get ovulation spotting from the eggie bursting its way out so maybe thats what it was?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hope so!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, I havent been on here in a while cuz i was trying to get my mind off of ttc. It didn't work that well considering one of my friends and SIL just had their babies and another friend went into labor last night. Needless to say what my minds been on. But AF started yesterday so now on cycle 14. But on the plus side DH said if it didn't happen this last month i could go to the doctor and start the first round of tests. So I wasn't to devastated when the witch showed up. I'm just so ready for some answers on my irregular cycles and not being pregnant yet.

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their BFP's, I can't imagine your excitement.
I'm so very sorry to those couple of ladies who lost their little bean.


----------



## lizlovelust

So sorry mattsgirl, i hope you get the answers your looking for from the doctor! Keep us posted!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having a lot more pressure in my abdomen today, im 4DPO, whats going on...?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks ladies sorry I am late on responding. This stinks but it will happen when it is meant to happen for me I at least have two cute kiddos to snuggle. Wishing bfps for all of those waiting!


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck! 

I wish I could have at least one kiddo!


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so now the pressure has turned into mild stabbing pains on the left side of my abdomen! what the heck?!?


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so now the pressure has turned into mild stabbing pains on the left side of my abdomen! what the heck?!?

I don't know if it helps but last cycle I had pains on what i suspect was my O day (i didn't temp last month) and they lasted for a few days before tapering off. Not sure if this is what you have but its a possibility i think.


----------



## sunraybaby

I am on cycle 3 for the first, it seems like lifetime already!!


----------



## yellow11

How you doing today Liz? How's the spotting aNd cramping? Hope you're doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yeah liz, we need an update! How are you today? :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

You ladies are too cute!

Well I'm still mild crampy and have the pressure, but hasn't gotten any worse, I'm still also having light brown spotting but that also hasn't gotten any worse.

I'm super tired today, did an OPK too for the heck of it and it seems to be getting darker again, so weird! I also did an HPT this morning just to see and obviously a BFN..


----------



## lizlovelust

What about you ladies?


----------



## lizlovelust

Sunraybaby - welcome! good luck to you, FX!!


----------



## omgbaby

Well... I don't really know how buddies or this works on here but hmm.. We've been trying for about a year. I've had about 4 cycles since I joined BNB.
Lets see, I used to always be on time with cycles, with my last cycle I was 3 & a half weeks late. Now with this cycle I am late once again by a week. 1 negative test so far but that was at 1 day late. So I guess you could say I'm late for being late. Lol :)
So.. I hope I get my BFP this month. I would write symptoms & stuff but I kept it simple
ALSO!! Forgot to add yesterday I went to the bathroom, when I wiped there was a little pink, but AF hasn't shown up. Weird. I wondered if I ovulated late & that was IB


----------



## lizlovelust

omgbaby - welcome! So what cycle would you say your on?

FX this is the cycle for you!


----------



## omgbaby

lizlovelust said:


> omgbaby - welcome! So what cycle would you say your on?
> 
> FX this is the cycle for you!

Hmm.. Let's go with 4. Lol seeing as how I haven't had AF arrive since March 20th which is so not normal for her. :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Well GL that this is your month! FX!


----------



## 28329

Liz, I am keeping my fingers crossed for your bfp. But I'm confused as to why you're spotting.


----------



## lizlovelust

So am i, i dont get why im spotting. Its still going on too


----------



## 28329

Maybe you and hubby were going at it rough and your cervix didn't like it? I sure hope its your bfp coming.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well it's been 6 days now since we last BDed, you'd think the spotting would have stopped after a couple of days..


----------



## 28329

There is that! How very strange. I don't know what it could be. It's never happened to me so there's not much I can suggest.


----------



## omgbaby

Well lets hope its a sticky bean just being onry giving you a hard time! :)
Ugly AF came this morning :(


----------



## lizlovelust

aww so sorry Omgbaby!

AFM...

https://i46.tinypic.com/33boahj.jpg

Anything? So lost!
pos OPK at 6DPO??


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> aww so sorry Omgbaby!
> 
> AFM...
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/33boahj.jpg
> 
> Anything? So lost!
> pos OPK at 6DPO??

Oooo... I don't know! You should BD to be safe though. I've gotten an LH surge before and not actually O'd then got an LH surge again a week later and did O. Since your temps can be wonky from what I've seen, I would rly suggest lots of BD. Also, I've notice that when I have a looooong cycle, I sometimes spot for several days before I actually O. I would definitely suggest lots of BD'ing just in case!


----------



## 28329

^wss


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25206

hmmmm??? 7DPO, still spotting...


----------



## 28329

That link won't work on my mobile. But I'm hoping it's good news :)
Can you put me down for cycle 11 now please liz? Witch got me 3 days early.


----------



## yellow11

I can def see something when lightened Liz. Oooohhhh how exciting


----------



## lizlovelust

so sorry 28329!

yellow, I sure hope this is my start of a bfp!


----------



## mamadonna

I can see something Liz!good luck


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks!

Im just so confused with the last two days being positive OPKs.....and still spotting...


----------



## 28329

Maybe the opks are picking up something before the hpts :thumbup:
I say ditch the opks and keep peeing on hpts. That bfp is just a day or two away!! Good luck liz.


----------



## yellow11

On to cycle #6 for me. 
Good luck with the testing Liz, looking like you'll get your bfp soon xx


----------



## 28329

Any news liz? I'm eagerly awaiting your bfp!
Yellow, again, so sorry about the witch. We're cycle buddies :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Nope, stark white this morning.... :(


----------



## yellow11

28329 said:


> Any news liz? I'm eagerly awaiting your bfp!
> *Yellow, again, so sorry about the witch. We're cycle buddies *:)

Thanks hun :flower:
I suppose we are Katy :dance: yay!!
I'm on CD1 and you're CD2 right? I'm hoping for a normal 28/29 day cycle this month.


----------



## yellow11

lizlovelust said:


> Nope, stark white this morning.... :(

Still early days hun, stay positive. This is your cycle. I know it. :)


----------



## 28329

Liz, I'm so sorry but it's still so very early. Yellow, I sure am cd2. Fingers crossed we both get early ovulation and a normal cycle length. Dunno what'll happen with my lp. It was 13 days instead of 16 last cycle so who knows. I suppose 13 is still good.


----------



## lizlovelust

So today i felt like i peed myself, ran to the bathroom and its just really watery running CM with spotting still, but the spotting has gotten much lighter, im 8DPO today.....what the heck...?


----------



## yellow11

A normal cycle would be fab. Gotta order some opk and hpt Pronto. 
I don't know what to say Liz but :hugs:
I honestly haven't got a clue what's happening, should you maybe visit a doc?I hope its all leading to your bfp :hugs: xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! I'm working with my insurance still to get it up and running, should be soon!


----------



## 28329

Yes yellow, get onto it! I'll go get my opks friday and start doing them cd12. Not long to wait for us both. 
:hugs liz, I honestly really don't know what to say. Hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## wanting2more

Hi ladies! Id like to join if thats ok?

Im 27, DH 28, DD 3.5 and DS is 22months. I have had 1 MC before my son at 5wks. All 3 pregnancies were conceived in 1 month, in fact our son was conceived the same month as my MC. Just celebrated our 5th wedding anniversary in april and we are nearly in our TWW of our 7th month TTC #3.

Good luck to everyone!! Xo


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome wanting, and good luck!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

so would this be your 7th cycle?


----------



## wanting2more

Thank you! 

Yes this is our 7th month TTC


----------



## lizlovelust

This is my 7th cycle too! :)


----------



## wanting2more

Well hopefully its lucky number 7!!


----------



## rmsh1

New cycle for me Liz, officially cycle 4 TTC, but cycle 11 if count NTNP :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp took a nosedive today, and i woke up the most exhausted ive felt in so long, and woke up with a major headache!

Aww so sorry rmsh!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm cycle number 23 and hoping this is finally going to be my month


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> Temp took a nosedive today, and i woke up the most exhausted ive felt in so long, and woke up with a major headache!

Fingers crossed for implantation! :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope so, could that cause a bad headache and severe fatigue that morning?


----------



## yellow11

Oohh I hope its implantation dip hun. How exciting :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Ooo, fingers crossed it's implantation liz. Good luck.


----------



## lizlovelust

I sure hope so!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls.. My FF is saying.. 21 I haven't done my temping..

but.. Im having a good feeling.. about this.. I think I ovulated last week.. x


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies so af is gone and I have my dr. Appointment schedules for Tuesday. So excited to start getting answers.


----------



## hasti2011

liz, please put me in cycle 10.
good luck for all


----------



## wanting2more

Officially in my TWW now. Not totally positive because we didnt get to BD much because DH has been away for work. Fingers crossed i guess.


Good luck everyone!!


----------



## lizlovelust

OMG!!!!! I swear I have my BFP!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25774
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25775


do you see what i see??????????


----------



## wanting2more

Ive only got my phone net atm so i cant see any line but i can never see light BFPs on my phone. I hope its your BFP! Test again in the morning!!


----------



## 28329

Omg liz, I see it....I really really see it. Can you get a frer?


----------



## lizlovelust

Im buying one after work! Im excited!


----------



## 28329

I'm excited for you! Its looking promising. And your chart looks great!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! Yea temp rose today! Woo!


----------



## StefanieC

Got my fingers crossed for you Liz!! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

I can't wait for your frer. Are you going to pee on it in the morning?


----------



## lizlovelust

Im going to do one today and one with fmu!


----------



## 28329

:happydance: can't wait :dance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Me too! Im excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## 28329

That's how I felt before my first bfp in april. It's normal. Good luck :)


----------



## yellow11

Oooohhhhh I'm so excited :dance:
Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you, 
Your chart looks amazing. :happydance:
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies! I sure hope it's not a false positive or something, I'm nervous!


----------



## yellow11

Eagerly waiting on your :bfp: :)


----------



## 28329

Stop worrying yourself liz. Is looking soooo good for you.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having mild cramping right now too, on my way home from buying some frers


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi, so I tested with a FRER right now and it's a BFN....I'll try again in the morning..


----------



## 28329

Cramps are good, I had them my bfp cycle. Called them happy cramps. Sorry about the bfn but, your urine could have been too diluted. Fingers crossed for the morning.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i48.tinypic.com/2nuq71e.jpg

Took another photo of my FMU IC dried now.


----------



## hopeithappens

i def c something on the ic liz, sorry bout the bfn on the frer but as was said it cd just b ur urine being diluted, my ics started off really faint like that, gl 4 the morning


----------



## StefanieC

Liz i think i see something too! Make sure you show us a pic of your test in the morning :)


----------



## 28329

That ic defo looks bfp.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, I hope that it's just too early for it to show up in the evening, I hope it's still a BFP with FMU tomorrow!


----------



## samanthax

Im excited for you Liz!


----------



## lizlovelust

BFN...?

I dont see anything, maybe you ladies do?
Ugh, I think yesterdays IC was a false positive :cry:

https://i46.tinypic.com/k9fj2h.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/vrekq1.jpg


----------



## sequeena

I don't see anything :( but don't give up hope, my friend MADLYSBOYS kept getting :bfn:s for a while even after her period was due. Her son is now 1 year old :D


----------



## lizlovelust

I just feel so defeated, i have so many symptoms but bfns....i feel like sobbing


----------



## 28329

Liz, its still early. Don't give up!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, but most people get bfps around 12DPO, i feel like i failed at getting pregnant


----------



## EmJae

Can I Join? I am on Cycle 4 TTC#2 and it only took one try with DD and with my MC so i'm feeling a little discouraged. CD1 today after feeling really hopefuly for a Jan2013 baby.


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> Thanks, but most people get bfps around 12DPO, i feel like i failed at getting pregnant

But you haven't had AF start yet though have you?


----------



## 28329

Liz, I had an ultra faint bfp at 15dpo in april. If I'd tested earlier it wouldve been bfn!! You're not the women that get early bfp's so please don't worry. You haven't failed.


----------



## StefanieC

Good point 28329!

See Liz there is hope!


----------



## lizlovelust

Nope no AF yet, but I've been having horrible cramping that feels like I need to go to the bathroom but I sit down and nothing happens.... they come off and on today, AF isn't due until Monday


----------



## SweetMaddie

Hi ladies! I would like to join the thread, if I may? I haven't been diagnosed with any kind of gynecological issues, but have never been pregnant, got checked by a Dr. last Sept, who refused to help me get pregnant because I'm only 23, but she said everything looked normal after the ultrasound they did. I'm an-ovulate (just don't have cycles) so while it's been two years with my hubby I've only had three cycles, I guess we're on #4 now. I'm really starting to get scared that my body is just incapable of baby making :cry: Kind feel better that I'm not alone.


----------



## lizlovelust

Welcome,

I must say your doctor sounds stupid! You should check out a different doctor!


----------



## SweetMaddie

I would love to! But we lost our insurance when I lost my job in November. I'm kind of torn about continuing to TTC. I really would like a baby, but I don't know if I want one for healthy reasons, or just to prove that I can now.


----------



## lizlovelust

Do you live in the states or another county? If you live in the state, each state has health care through the government if you make under a certain amount of money and depending on house payments/rent and also if you have kids.


----------



## SweetMaddie

I'm in the states. New Mexico to be exact. I didn't think that public healthcare would cover fertility type stuff since my private healthcare wouldn't even cover it.


----------



## lizlovelust

It should? when I had it, it covered everything, was full coverage.


----------



## SweetMaddie

After a little research our states Medicaid program seems not to cover wanting to get pregnant, but preventing pregnancy only.


----------



## lizlovelust

oh lame, I'm sorry!


----------



## samanthax

hello, girls how are you? 

the bitch got me yesturday :( 
xx


----------



## mamadonna

So sorry samantha

Afm,just over 2yrs since we started ttc and just over 1 yr since my ectopic we eventually have our bfp,very excited but very nervous too


----------



## yellow11

mamadonna said:


> So sorry samantha
> 
> Afm,just over 2yrs since we started ttc and just over 1 yr since my ectopic we eventually have our bfp,very excited but very nervous too

YAY!!! Massive congrats mamadonna :headspin: :dance:. :happydance: 
Good luck and hope this is your sticky bean. Good luck hun xx


----------



## mamadonna

Thanks yellow :happydance:


----------



## hopingforit

Hi again!

I noticed that you accidentally left me on for cycle 21 when I was on cycle 22. So, you might want to take me off of the cycle 21 but anyway, I need my cycle number changed yet again. AF started yesterday so I am officially on cycle 23 (month 21). Gosh. This sucks. :(

:dust: to all of you trying!


----------



## drsquid

i want af at the moment,. if i get it this weekend then i can get my us monday when im working at the same hospita where i get scanned. tuesday would be a pain but ok, but tuesday night i leave for philly and that would be a giant pain to try to find somewhere... so... send the witch my way


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats mama! and sorry ladies, I need to update the first page! I've been a little busy!


----------



## 28329

Any news liz?


----------



## lizlovelust

yea BFN, but my OPK is super dark... I think AF is on her way


----------



## 28329

I sure hope you're wrong. Fx'd.


----------



## lizlovelust

I think it's my low progesterone that preventing me from getting pregnant, my temps never get super high after O, they always stay around the same temps as before O :( but progesterone creams and vitex are so expensive :(


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats mama :happydance::happydance:

Liz - have u ever had ur bloods checked and 2 c if ur 4 def ovulating, not saying ur not, just a thought lol


----------



## lizlovelust

no I haven't done that before


----------



## wanting2more

Congrats mamadonna!!


How are you going Liz?


Im 8DPO and have been extremely hungry and grumpy. DH thinks my boobs have grown but i told him thats rediculous.

Anyone else tested yet?


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw good luck!

AF is late for me, was supposed to show up today and nothing!
still getting BFNs..


----------



## wanting2more

I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, I don't think I'm pregnant though, I would have had a BFP by now if I was, I think my body is just toying with me :(


----------



## lizlovelust

morning ladies, still no AF and i'm still getting BFNs... I think my body is toying with me, AF is a day late now, I'm 17DPO...


----------



## SweetMaddie

You'll get it Liz! My sister said taking Pre-natals can actually help women get preggers, I've been taking them daily. Since I'm rather new, what steps have you taken, like change you diet to include more folic acids, etc?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Checking in to say Hi! Hope you get that BFP soon, Liz. I'm excited you're late for AF. Good luck!

CD 82 here and still no O. Looking into doctors atm. Between my failure to O and DH's wonky semen analysis it looks like we're going to be going in for fertility treatments. I'm thinking something must be up because not only am I not O'ing, I've also gained 55 lbs in the past 6 months for what appears to be no reason. I hope they can make me better.


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww pink im sorry, good luck at the doctors! 

Im just so confused why i still dont have a bfp and no af...


----------



## lizlovelust

Pretty sure i have low progesterone 
Symtoms: 
Hair loss - no 
Acne - yes 
Anxiety - yes i take meds for it 
Dry eyes - yes 
Obesity - no but i have gained a lot in a year 
Panic attacks - yes 
Angry or emotional outbursts/mood swings - yes 
Headaches - yes 
Muscle pain - yes 
Breast or nipple soreness - yes 
Muscle spasms - yes 
Abdomincal gas or bloating - yes 
Constipation - no 
Low energy/fatigue - yes 
Sleep problems - yes sometimes 
Skin problems - yes 
Water retention - yes 
High colesteral - i have no idea

Hmmm...


----------



## yellow11

Those could be the symptoms for a lot of things hun. But get checked out just in case. Hope you get bfp or af soon hun. It's horrible not knowing what's going on :hugs:
Hope you're doing ok hun xx


----------



## lizlovelust

What's up with everyone? Any news?


----------



## wanting2more

Hi! Had some period like cramps yesterday and throughout the night, AF not due for another 5 days so thats a bit abnormal. 


How about you Liz?


----------



## yellow11

I'm praying that my opks darken quickly. How you doing liz?


----------



## 28329

I'm gearing up to ovulate. Just looking out for my temp spike. 
How are you doing liz?


----------



## lizlovelust

wanting - oohhh I hope that's a good sign! FX!!

Yellow - FX that you get your POS OPK soon! 

28329 - Hope you O soon! FX! :D

AFM: Still no AF and still no BFP, I think my body is toying with me and I think I am having an anovulatory cycle :(


----------



## sanchez1208

im on my cycle # 2 no luck yet ... good luck ladies :thumbup:




lizlovelust said:


> Im cycle #5 and i feel like im never going to get PG, i just want my baby already!
> 
> Lets make a list of how many cycles everyone is and see when everyone gets their BFP!
> 
> WTT:
> Oliviaros
> 
> Cycle #1:
> Ladylou86:bfp: (february 2012) :thumbup:
> Canisa
> Excited81
> ckylesworld
> mummy_em :bfp: (Early April 2012) :thumbup:
> UmmIsmaeel9
> wantabubba
> westfall
> SJR :bfp: (Early May 2012) :thumbup:
> ariaforte8
> Beth1302
> DragonflyWing
> sequeena
> BabyBelle88
> 
> Cycle #2:
> Saffiya
> graceundrfire
> bugaboobaby
> katrus78
> allyk
> gaiagirl
> Babyseeker
> Leesa1986
> StefanieC
> silmarien
> F0xybabe
> RnR
> sequeena
> 
> Cycle #3:
> Ran
> anneliese
> hopeithappens :bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup:
> Sassy77
> brunette :bfp: (late march 2012) :thumbup:
> LittlemissH
> Penelope04
> jenwantsababy
> _Princess_
> rain drop
> munchkinlove
> Jamie0987 :bfp: (late April 2012) :thumbup:
> USAF_WIFE
> sunraybaby
> 
> Cycle #4:
> wiese2416
> Busymamma
> HRHol :bfp: (End of February 2012!) :thumbup:
> tugAwug
> Bambina
> Happily
> Drsquid
> EmJae
> SweetMaddie
> rmsh1
> 
> Cycle #5:
> Duke_123
> Smokey:bfp: (march 2012) :thumbup::angel: so sorry!
> monkey do
> laurabe
> sweetmere
> omgbaby
> 
> Cycle #6:
> sobroody
> WantingABubba
> yellow11
> 
> Cycle #7:
> Bean66 :bfp:(march 2012) :thumbup::angel: so sorry!
> lizlovelust
> 1cre8tivgrl :bfp: (April 2012) :thumbup:
> littlemisscie
> louliz
> wanting2more
> 
> Cycle #8:
> sugarpi24
> Bean66
> sfaulk1
> 
> Cycle #9:
> Tripple
> Mellywelly :bfp: (Early March 2012):thumbup::angel: so sorry!
> katherinegrey:bfp: (marc 2012h) :thumbup:
> 28329 :bfp: (late march) :thumbup: :angel: so sorry!
> Cheska
> Dinky
> 
> Cycle #10:
> Twinlebub
> tinytears :bfp: (late April 2012) :thumbup:
> Casper72
> 28329
> hasti2011
> 
> Cycle #11:
> Linz143:bfp: (march 2012) :thumbup:
> babycrazy11
> Hotszott22:bfp: (Early March 2012) :thumbup:
> Mellywelly :bfp: (April 2012) :thumbup:
> 
> Cycle #12
> yoyojojo
> 
> Cycle #13
> S2702
> Myvirgoways :bfp: (Early Marc 2012) :thumbup:
> Mattsgirl
> 
> Cycle #14
> 
> Cycle #15
> 
> Cycle #16
> 
> Cycle #17
> 
> Cycle #18
> cloud46
> 
> Cycle #20
> 
> Cycle #21
> 
> Cycle #22
> 
> Cycle #23
> hopingforit
> littlesteph
> 
> cycle #25
> Mamadonna :bfp: (Late May) :thumbup:
> 
> Cycle #26:
> Honeycheeks
> 
> Cycle #120:
> BearsMummy


----------



## 28329

Liz, do we have any news from you?


----------



## lizlovelust

Still no AF and still BFN.....waiting for my insurance papers in the mail so I can go to the doctor.


----------



## 28329

Liz, I'm so sorry your body is putting you through this. I hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## laurabe

I got my :BFP: on cycle 6! Yesterday!


----------



## wanting2more

Congratz!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats laurabe!!


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congratulations!! Have you done your ticker by ovulation and not lmp?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Today I am 7 dpo feeling not so great cramps for the past 4 days and feeling a little sick the last two sore nippies and I tested after a 2 hour not morning hold today and it looks negative to me. That is how I am feeling negative and waiting for the witch.


----------



## laurabe

28329 said:


> Yay. Congratulations!! Have you done your ticker by ovulation and not lmp?

I done my ticker by ovulation cos I ovulated late this cycle (approx CD28 :wacko:) but I have appointment with community midwife in 3 weeks time so will see what she says.


----------



## lizlovelust

Your only 7DPO though, thats super early!

Wait until like 12DPO and on to test!

AFM,
Finally set up a doctor app with an obgyn for tomorrow at 145pm central time!


----------



## 28329

Aww liz, I hope it goes well for you. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

laurabe said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Yay. Congratulations!! Have you done your ticker by ovulation and not lmp?
> 
> I done my ticker by ovulation cos I ovulated late this cycle (approx CD28 :wacko:) but I have appointment with community midwife in 3 weeks time so will see what she says.Click to expand...

Wow! That must have been crazy waiting so long. Congratulations again. How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## 28329

USAF_WIFE said:


> Today I am 7 dpo feeling not so great cramps for the past 4 days and feeling a little sick the last two sore nippies and I tested after a 2 hour not morning hold today and it looks negative to me. That is how I am feeling negative and waiting for the witch.

7dpo is soo early. Too early for symptoms. The most common day for implantation is 9dpo and you won't be getting any symptoms until then. Give It a few days and you'll get a bfp :)
Good luck!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

No those are deff being felt but they can be 1 of 3 things. I cramp when I O, before I get my period, and when I am pregnant I have with both my previous. Sore nippies I breastfeed and generally don't have any tenderness as I have been doing it over a year. Sickness I think I maaay have a icky little bug I realize now it looks like I lumped it in as a symptom it was really me just saying I feel like shiot plus these 2 symptoms.As for it being early I know it is I get disappointed even though I know it will be negative I have a bad peeing urge. I don't have any off the wall very pregnant lady symptoms but I do have symptoms of multiple things :wacko: thank you ladies for responding though I really was just being a nut. :flower::flower:


----------



## 28329

I hear ya on the cramps. I had them back in march before my bfp. Implantation can in fact happen at 6dpo so you could be feeling burrowing cramps. I sure hope it leads to 2 beautiful lines!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi i have a cold sore on my cheek and my throat glands are killing me from it.


----------



## 28329

Oh no liz, sounds horrible. You really do go through it!


----------



## lizlovelust

Blah what a horrible cycle! Lol


----------



## 28329

You should sleep for a week. I have days where I wish I could do that :haha:


----------



## rmsh1

Good luck at the doctor Liz! I saw my doctor yesterday and when I told him my cycles had lengthened to 6 weeks for some unknown reason, he assumed I wasn't ovulating. So I pulled my charts out and he was really glad to see them! After hearing so many people say their doctors do not like charting, I was very happy to get a doctor that saw charting as beneficial. So now I just have to wait til I ovulate, then get blood drawn 7 days after that, and then another lot drawn on CD3. I hope I get some answers now


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks rmsh! I hope they do something like that for me! but I don't know what to do if I don't O, or what if I did O but AF just isn't coming? My minds spinning!


----------



## laurabe

28329 said:


> I hear ya on the cramps. I had them back in march before my bfp. Implantation can in fact happen at 6dpo so you could be feeling burrowing cramps. I sure hope it leads to 2 beautiful lines!

ooh just wanted to say i love your little snake in you avatar..

I have one too, a little hissy western hognose. 


anyhow back on topic, I had AF like cramps on and off in the build up to my BFP


----------



## victorias84

Hey! Im new to this site, just signed up today. Im so happy there are others in the exact same boat as me. I have been TTC for 8 months now and had a mc in feb. My period is currently 8 days late. i took 6 HPT all BFN. Im so confused!! I have being going to the bathroom constantly and have sore breats. I dont know whats going on. I think Im going to call my doctor tomorrow, to see whats up.


----------



## lizlovelust

victoria do you temp? if not go to the link in my signature and sign up! buy a Basal body thermometer and take your temp every morning at the exact same time right when you wake up. Also you can purchase a large amount of OPKs on ebay for cheap that will tell you when you Ovulate!


----------



## lizlovelust

Come on ladies, where is everyone else? I may have to start deleting some ladies off the front page that haven't updated in forever!


----------



## drsquid

ive been a bit mia.. been home visiting the folks and just using my phone.. im on cycle 5 but... in a bit of a waiting period. .skipped one and a half cycles but started down reg on lupron on the 11th of may. going for us on thursday and starting stims friday assuming nothing is wrong on the us. er around june 11


----------



## wanting2more

So AF due today.....just after lunch and ive started spotting :-(. Looks like we'll be onto our 8th month TTC
Any other updates?


----------



## sweetmere

About to start cycle 8 of no forms of protection, aka cycle 6 of actively ttc...it's been over 10 months since I quit birth control.

*sigh*


----------



## StefanieC

Hey I'm 14dpo, was due for AF yesterday but no AF so far and still BFN this morning.I don't know what is going on :shrug:


----------



## 28329

5dpo today. Temp took a nose dive, below my coverline. I won't get down or excited about it. 
Last cycle my lp was 13 days instead of 16. The loss messed my body up. So don't know if af is due in 9 or 13 days! No symptoms to report, too early for that. 
Hope everyone is doing well and we have more bfp's lurking.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

You already know i'm little miss test because I am to impatient :blush: I am waiting till the 5th to test though unless :witch: shows earlier. :flower:


----------



## Soccergurl3

Please add me to the list. I am Cycle 1 but I am out for this month:growlmad:


----------



## sequeena

Still here on cycle 2. 7 days until testing.


----------



## wanting2more

Good luck ladies who are testing soon!! FC


Liz can you please change me to #8 :-(


----------



## hasti2011

28329 said:


> 5dpo today. Temp took a nose dive, below my coverline. I won't get down or excited about it.
> Last cycle my lp was 13 days instead of 16. The loss messed my body up. So don't know if af is due in 9 or 13 days! No symptoms to report, too early for that.
> Hope everyone is doing well and we have more bfp's lurking.

your chart seems good! finger's crossed for your BFP.


----------



## 28329

Thank you. I suppose we'll see when I start testing :)


----------



## laurabe

Mine is over :(


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies haven't been on in a while. But I'm in the middle of cycle 14. I'm pretty sure I ov. early last week and then had spotting on Tuesday, so my fingers crossed it was IB. But I also had a doctors appointment on the 22 cuz we have been trying for over a year with incredibly irregular cycles (anywhere between 28 and 56 days) and wanted to know why. But the dr. was completely useless basically she wrote everything down said that is weird and wished us luck. So needless to say I made an appointment with another doctor. But it's not til the 13th. I'm gonna do a HPT on the 12th if AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## Mattsgirl

And I'm so sorry to hear that laurabe.


----------



## 28329

So so sorry laurabe. I went through the same in april. If you need to talk then pm me. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

so sorry laurabe i also went thru the same thing last dec :hugs:


----------



## laurabe

Thanks girls
Just been a horrible.day but I'm OK..

Just wondering.how.my cycles.will pan out now..


----------



## lizlovelust

LauraBe my doctor told me PCOS is known for causing MCs and you should be taking medication when TTC with PCOS.


----------



## laurabe

lizlovelust said:


> LauraBe my doctor told me PCOS is known for causing MCs and you should be taking medication when TTC with PCOS.

What sort of medication..? I was told i would get help in November after 1 year TTC but that was for PCOS related infertility.. nothing else has been mentioned about any other type of medication..


----------



## lizlovelust

laurabe said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> LauraBe my doctor told me PCOS is known for causing MCs and you should be taking medication when TTC with PCOS.
> 
> What sort of medication..? I was told i would get help in November after 1 year TTC but that was for PCOS related infertility.. nothing else has been mentioned about any other type of medication..Click to expand...

See a different doctor, mine told me that if I do infact have PCOS she wants me to start medication right away to prevent any MCs in the future. I'm not sure what types of medication but you should see a different doctor and mention that to her. PCOS is known to cause MCs, I don't want to see you have to go through that again and again :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies I tested this morning and I think I got a line. I will add a strip pic link if I can you can go fuss with the invert/lighten/grey if you like. Is it sad that when I started getting lower back and pelvis grinding I got excited because I had spd last pregnancy and this issue has not arose since 3 weeks after my son was born? LOL https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test28645


----------



## 28329

I see it :)
Test again in the morning. Fx'd


----------



## yellow11

I see it too!!! Hope that turns into a nice dark line for you. :)


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies im feel great i have been doing this workout to take my mind of things today makes me 13 days late no syptoms ...i decided im wait a year and if nothen happens then i will go to the doctor .. im take a test in july if still no period ... how yall doin ladies wat latest status?


----------



## lizlovelust

Sorry ladies I've been MIA, just a little bummed and exhausted of TTC, I think I'll try to keep taking my temp and see what happens....

I'm on day 4 of Provera, nothing yet, but then again there's still 6 more days of taking it. Doctor said if I still don't get AF after taking this that I need to come back in ASAP.


----------



## wanting2more

AF gone!! Woot!! Onto month #8.


----------



## 28329

Aww liz, I sure hope that the medication works and you can start trying again. How frustrating!!

AFM, 8dpo today. I went to the toilet this morning and had 2 little spots of red blood then brown mixed with cm a little while ago. I checked my cervix and just abundant creamy cm. I have gynae in 2 days. I'm hoping that I get my bfp, it's a sticky bean and I don't need fertility testing. Fx'd.


----------



## yellow11

Hope you get af soon Liz :hugs:
Sorry this cycle has been so hard on you. :hug:


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies again im 23 and i have two girls 5 year old and 23 month old ... today makes me 14 days late i have tooken 6 test and i checked one test and it was postive and i took another it was negative so im confused . me and my hubby have been trying for this month will make 3 months but were trying the old fashion way just to enjoy sex and stress free hopfully it will happen soon. i wish yall the best :)


----------



## sequeena

Cycle 3 for us x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Well took a test today 13 dpo negative so waiting on the witch.


----------



## 28329

So sorry about the bfn. But with no witch you're defo not out.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks hun both pregnancies where I was actually pregnant I tested the day after I was late and got a strong positive so I would love to have hope but I feel like this just might be like every other month. I was getting really excited at the fact that I had back and pelvic grinding as sad as that sounds because I had that during pregnancy =(


----------



## mamadonna

sequeena said:


> Cycle 3 for us x

So sorry hun!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

No AF this morning but its early.


----------



## sequeena

mamadonna said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Cycle 3 for us x
> 
> So sorry hun!Click to expand...

Thanks hun xx doesn't bother me, I expected we'd be TTCing this one for a while xx


----------



## SweetMaddie

I just don't know where I am, I never have a period but my dr said I'm fine, no signs of pcos or anything else. I want a baby and after 2 years of trying and only three periods in that time I'm starting to give up hope. My dr didn't want to treat me for infertility because I'm "too young" and now I've lost my health insurance so I can't see a new doctor. :shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

You should seek a diff doctor!


----------



## rmsh1

New cycle for me Liz, I just had a super short(for me) but annovulatory cycle :cry:


----------



## yellow11

SweetMaddie said:


> I just don't know where I am, I never have a period but my dr said I'm fine, no signs of pcos or anything else. I want a baby and after 2 years of trying and only three periods in that time I'm starting to give up hope. My dr didn't want to treat me for infertility because I'm "too young" and now I've lost my health insurance so I can't see a new doctor. :shrug:

See another doctor asap hun. That is awful service, you should not stand for that hun. You need to demand answers and not accept the brush off. If you can't see a new one demand that your current one does more. Do your own research and don't take no for an answer. 
Good luck hun. Xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Does provera always make OPKs dark as heck?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test29804


----------



## 28329

Sorry liz, I wouldn't know.


----------



## lizlovelust

Poo, no one seems to know


----------



## yellow11

Hope it worked for you hun xxx


----------



## wanting2more

Sorry Liz i have no idea, can you possibly ring the doctor who prescribed you? i hope you can get some answers.


Hows everyone doing?


----------



## yellow11

Hope your doing ok Liz. :hugs:

I got my bfp cycle #6!! :)


----------



## wanting2more

Congratz yellow!!!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I'm on cycle #1 and CD 10! my OPK's are getting darker and i had one darker than the conrtol line today so that must mean im ovulating! x


----------



## mamadonna

Wohoo,congratulations yellow!


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats yellow!! 

Yesterday was my last day on provera and today my temp spiked....


----------



## laurabe

Hey Liz. Im on Cycle 7 now if you want to alter the first page. my BFP from cycle 6 didnt stick..


----------



## yellow11

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## laurabe

Thanks Yellow... I am fine now.. was gonna try NTNP for a while but too weak lol.. been doing my OPKs . Hoping to O soon as i;m now CD12 :)

Congrats on your BFP! :D


----------



## Penelope04

Now on cycle #4....


----------



## 28329

Hi liz, I'm on cycle 12 now.


----------



## yellow11

Did af come then katy? :hugs:


----------



## michmash

1st cycle for me. I got pregnant right away with my 1st. Not sure how long it will take me this time around... we'll see. hope for the best :D

:dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Yes, yellow, she's turned up. I was prepared for her though.


----------



## nats77

Hey everyone! i'm cycle no 15 i think, kind of lost count now tbh, this is my first one since lap and endo treatment though so feeling positive, was wondering if i could join this thread?? xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies, sorry ill update later today, ive been sort of mia due to just taking provera, awaiting AF now.


----------



## yellow11

28329 said:


> Yes, yellow, she's turned up. I was prepared for her though.

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused, isn't AF supposed to come a few days after your last provera pill? It's been 4 days now since my last pill and no AF and temps are still elevated..


----------



## laurabe

sorry Liz.. I dont temp and I have no idea about Provera. 

Have you tested..?


----------



## lizlovelust

No i havent tested lately. I just dont feel like AF is coming. My temps are still elevated, if AF was on her way my temps would start to drop..so confused


----------



## laurabe

does provera help O..? maybe you are due some good news..? :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im not sure? I thought it was only used to induce AF? Hmm


----------



## nats77

Maybe u should test Hun x x


----------



## lizlovelust

Hmmm, i want to but ive been disapointed so many times, i cant take much more. :(


----------



## hopeithappens

i tried doctor google 2 c if i cd find anything out but wasnt much use lol there is stuff bout ppl being told it can take up 2 14days after the last tablet to get af, and that provera raises ur bbt tricking ur body into thinking its ovulated so that it brings on af, i would get in touch with ur doctor if ur concerned, hope she shows soon 4 u cant b nice stuck in limbo


----------



## samanthax

Liz, take a test.. Your temps looks really good! TEST TEST TEST!


----------



## lizlovelust

Sam, ive been on provera, which increases estrogen then once over AF is supposed to come, but my temps have stayed high the past four days ansd my last provera was four days ago.... Hmmm...


----------



## dinky

Bfp for me june 8th :) good luck all you ttcers xXx


----------



## 28329

:wohoo:
Congratulations!!


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats!


----------



## wanting2more

Congratz Dinky!!

Liz, i have no idea about any of those types of meds but if this isnt normal maybe its time test!


----------



## hasti2011

congrats Dinky. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Hey girls, Im a familiar face on bnb lol 
Can I join please?? I forget what cycle I am now, to many.....

NTNP since 2009 and TTC since May 2010...
So I will just round it up and say cycle 24???


----------



## samanthax

Liz, but your temps have been high for four days? thats a sign?

Congrats dinky:hugs: 

xx


----------



## rmsh1

Liz it is possible that you have ovulated. If so, your progesterone levels might be too high for AF to come. I would wait until about 14 or 16 dpo before wondering where AF is. Provera wont stop ovulation if you were about to ovulate anyway, it just falsely raises your progesterone level to make your body think you have ovulated. then when you stop the provera, your progesterone levels drop and hence AF arrives. If you have ovulated, your progesterone levels will still be high

i could be completely wrong!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats dinky :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

still confused, still have elevated temps, 5 days after last provera pill....


----------



## sequeena

lizlovelust said:


> still confused, still have elevated temps, 5 days after last provera pill....

Have you tested?


----------



## lizlovelust

I will friday if AF still isnt here, i was on provera to incude AF but its been 5 days since last pill, i dont feel like AF is coming either.


----------



## HopeFaith

Ladies if you don't mind can I ask a question about why it takes some so many cycles TTC? It's been really bugging me, maybe you can help? I was wondering when you :sex: all throughout your fertile days + the O day and you have good cervical mucus and sperm count, do sperm reach your tubes every time? I mean whats the reason conception can take so long even with healthy couples? Do the sperm try to fertilize the egg every month? I'm guessing there should be enough in there esp if you are :sex: often within your fertile window? Thank's ladies I'd would really appreciate it if you could help with this obsessed with TTC mind of mine :wacko:


----------



## rmsh1

HopeFaith, i wonder about stuff like that all the time. i think it is a combination of everything - I think mostly sperm DO make it up to the entrance of the fallopian tubes. From there on luck plays a hand - can the sperm stay alive long enough to reach the egg, when they reach the egg, is the egg fertile, do the sperm have enough energy left to penetrate, when they do penetrate, is the fertilised egg genetically stable enough to survive? 

And then if all of that goes OK, the fertilised egg then has to embed itself in your lining - so is the lining thick/thin enough? Even if it was genetically OK to get that far, it may still have some genetic defects which mean a full term pregnancy doesn't go ahead.

That is what I figure anyway! LOL


----------



## rmsh1

Oh and I read that out of the millions of sperm that enter the vagina, only 50 make it as far as the fallopian tubes


----------



## HopeFaith

rmsh1, Thanks for answering and yeah that does seem to make sense.. When I think about how hard that seems it just freaks me out more... I read in some doctors article online about how you should go get checked out if you had perfectly timed intercourse for 3 months and still didn't fall pregnant...


----------



## rmsh1

For most doctors the minimum is 12 months of TTC, not 3. And some make you wait 24 months! Unless of course you think for some reason something is really wrong with you. I have just started seeing a doctor now, I get my day 3 blood results tomorrow. I was supposed to get my post ovulation bloods taken end of last cycle, but it was anovulatory. So still waiting to check my progesterone levels next time I do actually ovulate


----------



## hopingforit

Hi again!

I am cautiously putting this here as I have my bloodwork to confirm on Saturday but I have gotten tons of BFPs on ICs and pregnant on a digital!!! It looks like I'm pregnant!!


----------



## StefanieC

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats hopingforit! I have read a bit about your journey. Hope you have a good sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## hopingforit

StefanieC said:


> congratulations! :hugs:

Thank you! :hugs:



rmsh1 said:


> Congrats hopingforit! I have read a bit about your journey. Hope you have a good sticky bean! :hugs:

Thanks! I am so excited for this! I never thought it would happen. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats!

Afm

Shouldnt my bbt be going down since im off provera? 5th day off provera and temps are still high.


----------



## rmsh1

Do you not think you ovulated Liz? It is highly possible you did


----------



## lizlovelust

I really have no idea, my charts in my sig, what do you think?


----------



## rmsh1

This is my post from pg 96, maybe you missed it?

Liz it is possible that you have ovulated. If so, your progesterone levels might be too high for AF to come. I would wait until about 14 or 16 dpo before wondering where AF is. Provera wont stop ovulation if you were about to ovulate anyway, it just falsely raises your progesterone level to make your body think you have ovulated. then when you stop the provera, your progesterone levels drop and hence AF arrives. If you have ovulated, your progesterone levels will still be high

i could be completely wrong!


----------



## rmsh1

Can you mark the provera on your chart too?


----------



## rmsh1

sharnw said:


> Hey girls, Im a familiar face on bnb lol
> Can I join please?? I forget what cycle I am now, to many.....
> 
> NTNP since 2009 and TTC since May 2010...
> So I will just round it up and say cycle 24???

Hi Sharnw, sounds like you are due a BFP after all this time :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Im lightly spotting brownish white cm...


----------



## lizlovelust

I can change it to show when i took provera but I took it CD75 to CD84.


----------



## SweetMaddie

Liz, I've taken Provera once previously and my doc said if I hadn't had a period within a couple days after taking the cycle, then I needed to call her ASAP. Have you spoken to your dr about this?


----------



## lizlovelust

no not yet, some ladies on here told me it could possible take up to 14 days sometimes? It's been 5 days for me since my past pill. I'm going to wait till tomorrow, and if still no AF then I'll call.


----------



## samanthax

Rmsh! Miss youuuuu xoxoxo


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Sam

I am still here, still TTC. Just had an anovulatory cycle which sucked :(


----------



## samanthax

Aww bless you! I'm moving in a house with my OH on the 30th of june.. I'm more relaxed about if im pregnant or not
But im feeling pretty okay just wondering why i keep getting cramps x


----------



## rmsh1

Cramps can mean anything. I have given up thinking anything about cramps. I had cramps last cycle and I didn't even ovulate LOL 

So no more reading into anything anymore 

I get some blood test results today, to check if everything is within normal range


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats on moving in together, no more leaving your thermometre at various houses then huh? Better get back to temping so we can stalk your chart


----------



## samanthax

Aww good luck! 

Yeah I don't know, I was supose to come on.. Yesturday took a test and it was negative so now im not to sure x


----------



## rmsh1

Come join my journal Sam, you can read up on what great fun I have been having with my cycles! LOL


----------



## samanthax

Stalking now ;)

yeah the house is nice terrace house 2 bed house yum!

urgh i need a bump! x


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> Stalking now ;)
> 
> yeah the house is nice terrace house 2 bed house yum!
> 
> urgh i need a bump! x

Glad you like it!


----------



## samanthax

I might start doing one, but i don't know how to start? 

I keep getting a niggling pain in my overies x


----------



## rmsh1

What do you mean you dont know how to start? Just starting taking your temp and enter it in FF, no matter where you are in your cycle :) Go on, do it!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well ladies, day 6 since last day of provera and still no AF, temps still elevated.


----------



## samanthax

right the the pain has gone in my overies now :).. yeah i thought you could do that but I want a nice sign of a bfp ;), also I was on about a Journal not FF  x


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts are killing me!


----------



## lizlovelust

Doc app. Wednesday june 20th at 3pm.


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> Doc app. Wednesday june 20th at 3pm.

it sounds like that'll be the best thing for you. then if AF comes before that then brilliant, if not hopefully the doctor can sort you out :)


----------



## rmsh1

samanthax said:


> right the the pain has gone in my overies now :).. yeah i thought you could do that but I want a nice sign of a bfp ;), also I was on about a Journal not FF  x

Ahhh ok go start a journal, I will stalk! 

Just go to the journals part and start a new thread :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I wonder if theres any possible way i could be pg?


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> I wonder if theres any possible way i could be pg?

i'm not very experienced at charting yet but maybe you could be. you could always get a cheap pregnancy test to see or just wait until your docs appointment and ask them to test you.


----------



## rmsh1

My test results are in - I have abnormal prolactin levels (elevated), so looks like I will need medication and then hopefully my cycles will return to normal. Will speak to a doctor on Monday


----------



## SweetMaddie

How did they test you? Was it blood tests?


----------



## rmsh1

Yes, it was part of my day 3 bloods

I have been TTC for a year, no bfp, and very irregular cycles.


----------



## samanthax

Least you know what it is now!

My cervixs is still pretty high.. and open.. but watery/Eggwhite 
I'm very sleepy.. Plus my boobs are killing me.. Oh and what does it mean to have brownnish/dark yellow discharge? x


----------



## lizlovelust

Well it's now been 7 days since my last provera pill, still no AF and still elevated temps.


----------



## samanthax

Test, get a cheap one? if not check cervix see if its high etc x


----------



## lizlovelust

I can never feel my cervix, all the times I have tried I don't feel anything.


----------



## samanthax

then test

btw, what does it mean to have dark yellow/brownish discharge x


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm not quite sure, I know green is infection, brown could be spotting?


----------



## laurabe

rmsh1 said:


> My test results are in - I have abnormal prolactin levels (elevated), so looks like I will need medication and then hopefully my cycles will return to normal. Will speak to a doctor on Monday

My bloods showed high prolactin and then the next month they were normal. Dr says prolactin can rise with stress and other things and then just come back down. Good luck


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having loads of pressure and mild cramps, no AF though


----------



## lizlovelust

AF showed this morning.


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> AF showed this morning.

hurray at last! :happydance:


----------



## rmsh1

lizlovelust said:


> AF showed this morning.

Liz I do really think you ovulated on CD78, with a 13 day LP. It was just really late, and that will be why AF took so long to come after your last provera pill


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm just so glad I can finally start a new cycle.


----------



## ready4family

Cycle 3 TTC... CD12 today and have had the lower abdomen pressure for 3 days now and cramping for 2 days in the lower right side. CM has been off and on, cervix is high and soft and open (I feel a small opening-I'm assuming it doesn't get more open than that?) The DH and I BD on CD 10, CD 12 and hopefully one more time before we go out of town on CD 16. Hubby wants to NTNP so I can't be too overwhelming for him... :bfp: wishes for all of us!


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls how are you this morning? x


----------



## lizlovelust

finally updated page 1, let me know if anything needs to be fixed or is wrong!


----------



## hasti2011

thanks liz for updating. i am cd1 cycle11. :(. please update mine as well. 
:flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Aw so sorry AF got you!


----------



## SweetMaddie

Found a site with some answers about Prolactin levels... Have to post ten before I can include a link though....


----------



## SweetMaddie

laurabe said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> My test results are in - I have abnormal prolactin levels (elevated), so looks like I will need medication and then hopefully my cycles will return to normal. Will speak to a doctor on Monday
> 
> My bloods showed high prolactin and then the next month they were normal. Dr says prolactin can rise with stress and other things and then just come back down. Good luckClick to expand...

Ok so now that is completed....

Check this site, gave me a ton of info that the *Fabulous* dr's never provided me with. 

https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/prolactin/tab/glance


----------



## rmsh1

They are re-testing me next week. My levels were at 870 and anything over 628 is abnormal. I then see a doctor on 4th of July, and if my levels are still raised, I will be referred to an endocrinologist


----------



## yellow11

Thanks for updating Liz. So glad you finally got AF. 
I hope you get you bfp this cycle. :dust:


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies it been long time since i logged on .. im been really sick since 2 weeks . well today makes me 28 days late so im really confused .. im been having fever and cough so severe . but me and my hubby are still trying to conceive for baby # 3 do yall have any pointers ...thanks


----------



## samanthax

Yellow can we bump buddys? x


----------



## yellow11

samanthax said:


> Yellow can we bump buddys? x

We sure can Samantha! :dance:
:) xxx


----------



## samanthax

Yay! how many weeks are you? x


----------



## lizlovelust

sanchez1208 said:


> Hi ladies it been long time since i logged on .. im been really sick since 2 weeks . well today makes me 28 days late so im really confused .. im been having fever and cough so severe . but me and my hubby are still trying to conceive for baby # 3 do yall have any pointers ...thanks

I was so many days late last cycle, and all BFN, doctor put me on provera to help induce AF, she came 8 days after the last pill.


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel so bad OH wants to BD so bad but AF is still here pretty heavy.


----------



## lizlovelust

So AF is almost over, yay!


----------



## nats77

im getting lots of sort of cramps, similar to af but no sign of actual af! also bbs are real sore!! fingers crossed xx


----------



## lizlovelust

My breasts always get super sore right before AF comes.


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh geeze sanchez, i hope you dont have to wait too long. Good luck with whatever treatment needs to be done!


----------



## rmsh1

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

Sorry to hear Sanchez :hugs: I had abnormal cells (pre cancerous rather than cancerous) and had biopsies taken. I am approaching ten years of clear smears now, thank goodness. I hope it all works out for you


----------



## sequeena

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

:hugs: hope they take care of it quickly xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Any other news ladies?


----------



## sequeena

I'm oving but I'm sick :( hope to try and bd but not going to force it.


----------



## sharnw

How is everyone today? :flower: :dust: 

Im in my fertile days and dh thinks he is getting sick with the flu or tonsillitis. . . I hope not :brat::brat:


----------



## lizlovelust

sequeena said:


> I'm oving but I'm sick :( hope to try and bd but not going to force it.

Awww take a nap and try to relax and drink some tea? :thumbup:



sharnw said:


> How is everyone today? :flower: :dust:
> 
> Im in my fertile days and dh thinks he is getting sick with the flu or tonsillitis. . . I hope not :brat::brat:

Aww well make his butt BD! Or else! :haha:


----------



## sharnw

lizlovelust- Haha that's gonna be so funny


----------



## lizlovelust

you better tell him he has to BD or he wont get it for weeks! Lol.


----------



## SweetMaddie

sanchez1208 said:


> well ladies i went to the doctor today and i got sum un expected news they found cancer cells in the lining of my cervix on my last pap. so today i had to do repap and i have to wait for the resuts 5 business days. the doctor said its best to put baby making on hold until we take care of this soution ....

:hugs: Here's hoping for benign and quick treatment! You'll get through this, and in a way it's good that you were ttc at the time, means you were keeping track of symptoms and have a really good idea of any changes to your body so they can better sculpt your treatment.


----------



## SweetMaddie

Is it bad that though I really want a baby and I'm sad I have conceived yet, I don't want to conceive till later in the year so I can have a summer baby like myself? I don't want my baby born in February. Lol I feel like a flip flopper!


----------



## wanting2more

Just got back from docs. Bloods were fine but he only checked for thyroid and something else i cant remember. Saw another Dr, he is sending me for more bloods. Checking estrogen,prolactin and bunch of other stuff. In a few wks im also going for a pelvic ultra sound to check for cysts and follicles. So now even more waiting! Arghhh


----------



## laurabe

Well CD24 for me.. I thought i might have O'd way early on CD10 (after chemical) but no AF and a BFN so I think I havent O'd yet.. OPK's starting to get darker so hopefully O is round the corner.


----------



## 28329

Me and DF had some bad news. He has a rather low sperm count of 2 million and 1% morph. Gynae said our only option is IVF. Natural conception isn't impossible but losses are likely. We can never afford IVF. But a lovely lady mentioned egg sharing so after some research I found a clinic in london who offer free basic IVF to an egg sharer so we've talked and we're going to try it. We're on natural cycles until IVF becomes available.


----------



## nats77

awwww huge hugs to you 28329 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

28329 im so sorry about the news, good luck with the egg sharing program! FX! I hope it comes natural to you sooner!


----------



## hasti2011

28329 :hugs:.i am so sorry for the news but never give up with natural BFP. about one months ago my dh sperm count was 1 m after a week it became 5m and 2 weeks after second one it became 18. however about 3-4 months ago it was 81m in another lab. since we started ttc i gave him vitamins and after his first result which was pretty good i thought it is good and he doesn't need them anymore. but after the second result i started to give him vitamins and minerals again which show significant improvement. we haven't got BFP yet and we will go for iui. definitely higher sperm count should help us. i wish you luck and sooner BFP


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much ladies. 
Hasti, I sure hope you get your bfp soon. I'm rooting for you. 
Gynae said that because of my DF's numerous operations and cysts on his balls there's a chance we may not be able to up his swimmers. But that doesn't mean we definitely can't increase it. We've decided to be a part of egg sharing. It'll feel so good knowing that my eggs will get someone else get pregnant while it helps us afford IVF. We won't be able to afford it for some time so we're sticking with natural trying for a while. We've done it before. We may put ourselves through more losses due to the low morph but we're willing to take that risk to get a baby. They say things come in 3's so after 3 losses our next bfp has to be a sticky one right? :)


----------



## mamadonna

Another angel baby :(


----------



## 28329

Oh no, I am so so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry mamadonna :hugs:


----------



## sanchez1208

hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks


----------



## sequeena

Donna, there's nothing I can say. It's just so cruel :hugs:


----------



## nats77

So s sorry Donna massive hugs to you :hugs: x x x


----------



## sequeena

sanchez1208 said:


> hi ladies im back i got the best news my immune system kick the cancer butt :) so my doctor said we start the baby making process got appt july 16 to get clomid im so excited :) im month late thou suks

Yay congrats! great news, good luck TTC xx


----------



## wanting2more

Sorry to hear mamadonna


----------



## lizlovelust

oh donna im so sorry!


----------



## wanting2more

I got my blood results back from my hormone check. Doc says everything came back normal except he has to send me for one more blood test. I was so confused, the test was for HCG!!!! Get that result monday. Did a pee test yesterday, AF due date. Instant and very positive!!!! Did the test at dinner time too. Omg!!! After 8 months its finally happened!! Im still in shock from last night!


----------



## lizlovelust

Omg congrats!!!


----------



## StefanieC

congratulations, wanting! :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations w2m Xxxx


----------



## 28329

Yay. Congrats wanting. That's fantastic.


----------



## lizlovelust

I think my body is gearing up to O, temp's low! What do you ladies think?


----------



## lizlovelust

gosh I've had such a cry reflex lately, can't stop getting teary eyed at everything.


----------



## nats77

Im out :cry: x


----------



## lizlovelust

awww so sorry!


----------



## lizlovelust

update for me, my OPKs are slowly getting darker!


----------



## yellow11

Yay for ovulation Liz :dance:
Hope this is a "normal" cycle for you, and you can catch that eggy. Fxd xx


----------



## 28329

That's great liz. Bring on ovulation and a bfp from you :)


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, I sure hope this is the cycle! I'm so impatient! I want OH to get home, I want to BD, even though I know today's not O day! Lol


----------



## 28329

You go girl. Jump your OH. :wohoo:


----------



## lizlovelust

:haha:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Posted this as a new forum thread on the main board but thought I ought to post it here as well to update since I haven't been on in a couple months. Today was CD121 without O, but I figured out what was causing it, so hopefully it will correct soon:

"I finally figured out that it was the FertilAid supplement I was taking that stopped my cycles and made me gain 30lbs. 

After 3 months of no O I looked online at the reviews of it. There had been so many 5-star reviews that I hadn't bothered to read the 1-star ones. Turns out in about 20% of people (at least that's the portion of bad reviews), instead of making the luteal phase longer and the ovulatory phase shorter (which is what I was hoping for) it just stops women's cycles entirely. So instead of getting a shorter cycle like I was hoping for (35-45 days, and irregular at that, was just too long!) I didn't get to have any cycle at all for the last for months. I stopped taking the FertilAid a month ago and have been spotting ever since. Seriously, an entire MONTH of spotting. Blah! 

I finally gave up on my body righting itself today (seeing as it's now a month since I quit it and nothing is getting better) so I did some research on how to induce a period. Turns out drinking parsley tea is supposed to bring on AF. DH is in the kitchen right now brewing me my first cup. I have to drink 4 cups before bed and that should bring AF tomorrow. I really hope so. I am just ready to be done with this cycle."

Anyway! If the tea works and I start AF I don't exactly know what to call the next cycle. It will either be cycle 5, or if I count the last 120 days as 3 anovulatory cycles, cycle 7. 

Cycle 7 sounds more positive to me. :winkwink: Seven in a lucky number, right?

How is everyone? How are YOU Liz? :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

That sucks Pink! I have been very hesitant to take anything to try to make my cycles shorter, mine are long too (recently up around 44 days). This cycle I have ovulated a few days earlier which I am happy about, but I have not taken anything to make it occur earlier. I have had bloods taken and am meeting with my doc on Wednesday to see what my next steps are. I am not happy having such long cycles. I hope your cycles come back and the parsley tea works


----------



## pinksprinkles

rmsh1 said:


> That sucks Pink! I have been very hesitant to take anything to try to make my cycles shorter, mine are long too (recently up around 44 days). This cycle I have ovulated a few days earlier which I am happy about, but I have not taken anything to make it occur earlier. I have had bloods taken and am meeting with my doc on Wednesday to see what my next steps are. I am not happy having such long cycles. I hope your cycles come back and the parsley tea works

Thanks hun! I think I'm going to just stick with my prenatals and some extra B6, B12, Calcium, and Omegas (like I always take with no problems). I too am thinking about going to the doc and maybe getting on something to speed things up. How long have you been trying?

Just drank cup of tea #2. Definitely not the yummiest thing ever. :sick:


----------



## rmsh1

We were NTNP for 6 months from May last year, and then started properly TTC in Jan. I didn't mention the NTNP to my doc, just said we have been TTC a year. I have had my initial bloods done, and they showed elevated prolactin. So I have had to repeat that, and if it is still high, I might be referred to an endocrinologist and be given medication to bring my levels down, which might help my cycles. Vitex is meant to be good for elevated prolactin, but I want to see what the doc decides to do first, and go from there. I have vitex ready and waiting to take if that is what i decide to do :)

I can imagine parsley tea is not nice! if it doesnt work, will you go to the doc and ask for provera or something?


----------



## pinksprinkles

rmsh1 said:


> We were NTNP for 6 months from May last year, and then started properly TTC in Jan. I didn't mention the NTNP to my doc, just said we have been TTC a year. I have had my initial bloods done, and they showed elevated prolactin. So I have had to repeat that, and if it is still high, I might be referred to an endocrinologist and be given medication to bring my levels down, which might help my cycles. Vitex is meant to be good for elevated prolactin, but I want to see what the doc decides to do first, and go from there. I have vitex ready and waiting to take if that is what i decide to do :)
> 
> I can imagine parsley tea is not nice! if it doesnt work, will you go to the doc and ask for provera or something?

Telling them a year is definitely good, otherwise I've heard some ladies get turned away. (Which I think is pretty dumb, since statistically if you've been charting and timing everything right for 6 months then science says you should be getting some help from the doc.) When are they doing the next test?

And yes, if the parsley doesn't work I'll be heading to the doctor and begging for some Provera sometime in the next month. (As long as I can get an appt. FX'd)


----------



## rmsh1

I have already have the repeat blood test for prolactin, and the results are in on Wednesday, which is when I have my doc appointment too. And now that I have finally ovulated (first time in two months!) I can get my progesterone tested too, and that will make my blood work complete!


----------



## pinksprinkles

rmsh1 said:


> I have already have the repeat blood test for prolactin, and the results are in on Wednesday, which is when I have my doc appointment too. And now that I have finally ovulated (first time in two months!) I can get my progesterone tested too, and that will make my blood work complete!

Woohoo! That is great. Hopefully you get your BFP and won't need any meds. :winkwink: I've got my FX'd for you! :thumbup:


----------



## laurabe

Well now on CD35 after chemical. Have no idea if/when i might O or get AF.. OPKs were getting darker then light then slightly darker then light again, annoying me so much that I decided not to bother and just wait it out. Hate cycles like this so much.


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww pink I'm sorry that happened to you! I was given provera to induce AF and it came 8 days after my last pill. I went three months without AF! Drove me insane! 

I'm not coming up to O again and OPKs are slowly darkening! I hope I catch the egg this cycle! I'm on cycle 8!

Missed you pink!


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck rmsh! I hope this cycle is your cycle!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Thanks Liz, I got my first cross hairs for several months today, yay! And our BD timing was great, so we will see. But then our BD timing was good for all my cycles this year (a grand total of 4 Os this year LOL) and no bfp, so we will see


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I may be Oing? Is this a positive OPK??
https://i45.tinypic.com/x570o1.jpg


----------



## 28329

It looks very close liz!!


----------



## rmsh1

not quite Liz, but almost!


----------



## yellow11

Nope not yet. Very close though. Remember that opks pick up your peak levels, egg can be released up to 48 hours after your positive opk. Bd away just to be sure. I think I caught my egg with :spermy: from day before +opk


----------



## lizlovelust

Awesome! I feel like I'm Oing soon, I keep having pinch pains on the left side of my abdomen. It comes and goes, started yesterday! We also BDed late last night!


----------



## laurabe

I'm the same Liz.. been having twinges on my right side since Tuesday had 2 positive OPKs today. BD tonight an will BD tomorrow.. 

I'm pleased to be finally O as this is CD37 after chemical


----------



## sequeena

In limbo. Need af or :bfp:. It better be :bfp: or this is my longest cycle yet :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck laura and sequeena!! FX!!


----------



## yellow11

Good luck ladies :hugs: long cycles are evil :hugs:
Limbo land is not a fun place. Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Yellow, how's the pregnancy going?


----------



## yellow11

crazy....... :haha:
Crazy hormones,
Crazy ms that last all morning, afternoon and evening,
Crazy dizzyness
Crazy preggo brain, haha,
I feel pretty wacko :wacko:
But good, still deliriously happy and getting on with it and enjoying it, yes even the vomiting. As I said I'm a bit crazy atm :rofl:


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww well I'm happy for you and hope you feel better!!

AFM, My OPK today is now lighter than yesterday, Did I O?


----------



## yellow11

Yup, how many times a day are you testing?


----------



## lizlovelust

Just once, 2pm.


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Awww pink I'm sorry that happened to you! I was given provera to induce AF and it came 8 days after my last pill. I went three months without AF! Drove me insane!
> 
> I'm not coming up to O again and OPKs are slowly darkening! I hope I catch the egg this cycle! I'm on cycle 8!
> 
> Missed you pink!

Missed you too, liz! 

Tea didn't work, so I went to the midwife and got some Provera. If I don't O by the weekend I'm to start taking it. She had them draw blood for my thyroid as well. Should hear back on that soon. Then heading in sometime in the next week or so for hormone level tests. Which hormones depend on whether I O or not.

Looks like you just O'd. GL in the 2ww. I've got my fx'd for you!!! Oh! And if you want to see the dark line on your OPK you should test at least 2x a day. An LH surge can be as short as 12 hours long. (I do mine at 12p, 6p, and midnight just to make sure.) :winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww good luck pink!

So you really think I Oed? We BDed not last night but the night before, so two days ago. Think I have a chance?


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> I think I may be Oing? Is this a positive OPK??
> https://i45.tinypic.com/x570o1.jpg

I think your +OPK would have fallen between yesterday's and the day before's. It looks like you O'd yesterday after BD'ing the night before. :) Seems like absolutely perfect timing to me! Maybe BD again asap just in case you didn't O until last night? Your temp is up tho, so I would say you have O'd.


----------



## lizlovelust

ohhh I sure hope we caught the eggy! We can't BD again cause OH is in Colorado right now, left this morning to drive with his best bud keeping him company on his way back here. His best bud lives in CO right now and is coming home to visit his family and wanted company driving back here haha.


----------



## sharnw

GL lovely ladies!! xxxx

i got my bfp,


:dust:


----------



## laurabe

Pretty sure I o'd on Wednesday. We BD on Wed and Thurs and used conceived plus. fingers crossed for both of us Liz.!

:dust:


----------



## laurabe

ooh congrats sharnw... hope we are next!


----------



## sharnw

I really hope you's are next! we all deserve our little rainbows!

I was really giving up hope and thought I will never get pregnant 

and amazingly, SOO surprisingly i got it :)

My hopes are with you guys xxxxxxxx

I pray for you's to be in this with me :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Sharn, CONGRATS!!
Laura, good luck to you too! I hope we caught our eggys!


----------



## sweetmere

I posted on this thread a while back & got my bfp monday after 2 months ntnp & 6 months hardcore ttc ;)


----------



## pinksprinkles

sweetmere & sharnw: Congratulations, hunnies! Send some of that baby dust my way! :D

laurabe: Keep us posted during your 2ww! Got my fingers crossed for ya!

liz: Sounds like you have timed it perfectly so no worries about not being able to BD again. Another rising temp tomorrow should verify! 

As for me, nothing new to report. Still haven't O'd. Will probably start the Provera on Saturday or Sunday. I need to call my midwife tomorrow and check in on my thyroid test results. Hopefully having not heard anything yet is a good sign?


----------



## yellow11

Liz opks should be used as many times a day as you wish. 
When my line started to darken I'd maybe test 4 times a day. That way you can actually see your peak and pinpoint it. Morning afternoon evening and night, till they start fading. 
Good luck hun. Xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats sweetmere!!


----------



## ready4family

lizlovelust said:


> Sharn, CONGRATS!!
> Laura, good luck to you too! I hope we caught our eggys!

Move my name onto cycle #4 please, thanks!


----------



## sequeena

congrats on the :bfp:s ladies!


----------



## yellow11

Any news from you sequeena? I'm rooting for your bfp this cycle. :thumbup: xx


----------



## lizlovelust

I swear I Oed, but FF still has yet to give me crosshairs!


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> I swear I Oed, but FF still has yet to give me crosshairs!

maybe you didn't actually O until cd19 or 20 so it hasn't been the 3 days of higher temps after that yet


----------



## pinksprinkles

I think you still O'd on CD 17/18. FF is not good about understanding a slow rise. The way they calculate it you have to go higher in temp than the software has seen on a certain number of previous days. If you have a slow rise after O is will pinpoint the wrong day.

news: Thyroid test came back within normal range. t3 is at the low end of normal, but still in range, so I guess that is good? I still haven't taken the Provera and it looks like I may be getting near a +OPK? I don't know. Things have been so wonky. I just wouldn't want to take something to start AF if I am just about to O. :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

I am very happy to say that after taking 2 years to conceive our first it only took 3 months to conceive our second xxxx


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations sequeena :dance:


----------



## pinksprinkles

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::headspin:=D&gt;:bunny: congratulations sequeena! :bunny:=D&gt;:headspin::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats sequeena!! 

Got my pos OPK today! so I for sure haven't Oed yet!


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> congrats sequeena!!
> 
> Got my pos OPK today! so I for sure haven't Oed yet!

Yay! I'm glad you got that sorted out! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

So I was going to start taking my Provera today, but last night my OPK's started getting darker!! CD128 so about time! Hopefully I'll actually get a +OPK in the next 24 hours, but if I don't get one by Tuesday, I'm starting the Provera.


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck Pink!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Looks like I might be heading toward O, right?


----------



## lizlovelust

oh for sure!!! That's getting really close!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Oooo I hope so! I really do!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck! FX!!!


----------



## laurabe

Good luck pink.sprinkles. looks like your positive OPK is defo on the way

Glad you finally got your Liz I'm 5 days into the 2ww. This is my longest cycle so far


----------



## StefanieC

So after 80 days and taking norethisterone, I now have AF and am on cd1 of cycle 3 :happydance: so could you move me on please :)


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck everyone!!

I'm a tad confused as to why my temps are low like they normally are when I O, but could being out in the sun on the lake all weekend make it higher than normal? not to mention I'm sun [email protected]


----------



## laurabe

No idea about temps..

I am 5DPO and have O pains! :wacko: I got 3 postive OPK's one on CD35 and 2 on CD36! 

done another OPK today and it was negative. Confused.


----------



## rmsh1

Laurabe I always get two days worth of positives, sometimes your surge can last a while. I have two possible days for ovulation, not sure exactly, but doesn't matter in the long run


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I had a super positive OPK yesterday and today its like stark white, but my temps don't look like I Oed, could I still have Oed?


----------



## StefanieC

I think you can O up to 48 hours after your last +opk if that helps :)


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i49.tinypic.com/2z4gt3m.jpg

but my chart temps don't match according to my OPK.


----------



## yellow11

Your temp could dip tomorrow hun. I still recommend that you test more than once a day, and a +opk means you'll probably O in the next 48hours. You cm and temps and cramps are usually more reliable methods than opks. They are good guide but the aren't 100%, the digi opks are good as there are no line guessing there, they just smile at you on your most fertile days. 
Good luck Liz xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

I did another one and it's still white! no test line!


----------



## 28329

Hi liz. I agree with yellow. I have ovulated 5 days after a + opk so chill out, it's coming :hugs:
Can you put me on cycle 13 please? The witch got me.


----------



## lizlovelust

aww 28329 I'm sorry AF got you!


----------



## lizlovelust

temp went up a degree today, still no crosshairs, what the heck?


----------



## lizlovelust

hmm


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm really bored and figured I'd ask...

Anyone know of someone who's willing to invest in a business?

I can't get a loan, tried several areas and tried SBA and can't get approved.


----------



## 28329

Liz, I'm sorry you haven't been approved. I wouldn't know anyone that would invest. Hope you find help soon :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, it's so frustrating when no loans will be approved! I know my business will be a success, it's the getting funding part that's hard to do!


----------



## laurabe

Half way through the 2ww.. hope the next seven days fly by lol


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck!!

As for me I have no idea what's going on! I had a positive OPK but my temps are all over.....


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> good luck!!
> 
> As for me I have no idea what's going on! I had a positive OPK but my temps are all over.....

i see your temp dropped today, so maybe you ovulate today and it'll go up again tomorrow :thumbup:.
my chart was all over the place last month altho that could be because it was anovulatory but i'm going to be changing how i take my temp this month as i think i am a mouth breather when i'm sleeping. i will be taking it vaginally rather than orally (sorry tmi) as it is apparently more accurate.


----------



## lizlovelust

Last cycle I had an annovulatory, but I never got a positive OPK and this was for sure a pos!


----------



## StefanieC

it all seems promising for you! are you in the uk? because maybe the outside temps have been affecting you as they seem to be all over the place at the moment. i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Nah, I'm in the US. But I think I am Oing now, cause I got another Pos OPK today.


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> Nah, I'm in the US. But I think I am Oing now, cause I got another Pos OPK today.

i have my fingers crossed really tightly for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

Maybe I'm having an annovulatory cycle again :(


----------



## lizlovelust

Woke up from having bad cramps, thought I might have had to go to the bathroom, but noppe nothing, and it's deff not AF as I don't think I've even Oed yet..

have a bit of a tummie ache too.


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Woke up from having bad cramps, thought I might have had to go to the bathroom, but noppe nothing, and it's deff not AF as I don't think I've even Oed yet..
> 
> have a bit of a tummie ache too.

:hugs: I hope you feel better and you figure out what is going on soon! :flower:


----------



## StefanieC

could the cramps be ovulation pain?


----------



## laurabe

I am 8DPO with strong urge to test! wish I could get this out of my head!


----------



## lizlovelust

stef, it could be? I've never had them hurt so bad before! 

Laura, good luck!! FX!!!


----------



## StefanieC

hopefully it means you are going to have a nice strong ovulation!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi, I'm still having bad cramping!! and a positive OPK today too!


----------



## sharnw

FX you are ovulating Liz! FX FX :)
I had bad O pains before I got pregnant.. (I couldn't walk without crouching and holding my lower abdomen)


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh my! Well I don't think we will BD tonight as we are not on good terms right now, we BDed not last night but the night before so I'll just count myself out.


----------



## sharnw

I believe I conceived because we BD 2 days before my O :)
FX for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

oh boy! that would be amazing!

I think I did O yesterday, my temp shot up today.


----------



## sharnw

Great rise! :D


----------



## rmsh1

Finally I have a BFP! I am not sure what cycle you want to call it. We were NTNP for 6 cycles, and this was my 5th TTC (in 7 months). I ovulated only 4 times this year, and caught this lucky 4th egg :)

:dust:


----------



## sharnw

Yay rmsh1 congrats!


----------



## rmsh1

You are 4 days ahead of me Sharnw! :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Soo close :) :) :)


----------



## rmsh1

We'll be apple seeds next!


----------



## hasti2011

rmsh1 said:


> Finally I have a BFP! I am not sure what cycle you want to call it. We were NTNP for 6 cycles, and this was my 5th TTC (in 7 months). I ovulated only 4 times this year, and caught this lucky 4th egg :)
> 
> :dust:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:congrats!


----------



## pinksprinkles

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::headspin:=D&gt;:bunny: congratulations rmsh1! :bunny:=D&gt;:headspin::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats rmsh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Kind of confused on my chart, I did an OPK today just for fun and it's positive still! Confused...


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Kind of confused on my chart, I did an OPK today just for fun and it's positive still! Confused...

I don't know what to say, hunny. :nope: Just keep BD'ing. I so totally understand what you are going through!!! I hope everything starts making more sense soon! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

Liz what did the doc say about your cycles anyway? Other than giving your provera, are they going to do blood tests or anything?


----------



## Sharris

Hello ladies :hi: have you got room for one more? 
I'm 27, DH is 28 we've been married since 2.11.12, officially started TTC in May, I'm now on cycle #3, CD 6... We used preseed and conceive plus a couple times last cycle, but we missed... :dust: to all and Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## lizlovelust

rmsh1 said:


> Liz what did the doc say about your cycles anyway? Other than giving your provera, are they going to do blood tests or anything?

Back when I got the provera she looked at my charts and told me they are normal and just gave me provera. She said I can test for PCOS if I want to. So I may do that, but before last cycle they were always normal and on time. Ever since last cycle I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## laurabe

Oh well.I caved in done a frer today at 12dpo and BFN . Think I'm.out


----------



## lizlovelust

I still have NO idea what's going on with my chart.... ugh!


----------



## lizlovelust

hmmm...


----------



## laurabe

Sorry Liz I dont know how to read charts,.

I am now CD50. No AF and BFN. 

So frustrating, as I am 14DPO thought AF would be today,. maybe tomorrow..


----------



## lizlovelust

I did an HPT just to see if it showed anything, nope, but another Pos OPK, waht the heck?

https://i50.tinypic.com/ngqo9.jpg


----------



## hopeithappens

its close but not pos has 2b same colour as control line, hope you figure out whats goin on soon


----------



## lizlovelust

well they have been this dark off and on for days now :(


----------



## hopeithappens

would your doc test you for pcos? obv im no doc so im not diagnosing anythin lol but ive heard of a few ppl with pcos that dont use opks as their pcos gives them positives on quite a few occasions during their cycles, hope u ov and catch that eggy soon if u havnt already lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks, I wonder if I did O? My breasts normally ache after I O and they have been super Achey..


----------



## hopeithappens

fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## laurabe

AF this morning.. thats me now on Cycle 8..


----------



## pinksprinkles

Finished my Provera. Hopefully going to see AF this week/weekend. Please send good thoughts my way! Today is CD 139 and I really want this cycle to end now. If AF doesn't start, they're going to put me on a higher dose course of Provera... but I really hope this last course was enough! :wacko:

Liz: Sorry things re so confusing for you right now. I sure know how you feel! :dohh:


----------



## pinksprinkles

laurabe said:


> AF this morning.. thats me now on Cycle 8..

:hugs: Sorry hun. :flower: I hope cycle 8 is your lucky cycle!


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww Laura I'm sorry!

Pink, good luck!!

AFM, I got crosshairs this morning!


----------



## StefanieC

Yay Liz! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having the worst stabbing pain in the dead center of my left buttcheek, at first it was around my "butt dimple" above the cheek, and now it's dead center of the cheek, it's been a couple of days now... what the heck?


----------



## Platinumvague

Liz I had something similiar.Mine was at the bottom of my cheek and went halfway down my thigh.I'm not sure if it was from sleeping on a floor for over a month or actually a pregnancy symptom but I got my BFP a few days later


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow! Well I'm not sleeping on the floor, and I haven't done anything vigorous either so not sure why I'd be hurting there, it's weird!


----------



## rmsh1

Liz my backpain wasn't in my butt cheek, but was to the left of my tail bone. I had it for maybe 12 hours or so, and got my BFP, so it might be related


----------



## lizlovelust

oh wow! I hope it is, my temp also has stayed high now for a few days! So FX! Thanks for all you advice ladies!


----------



## pinksprinkles

:happydance::happydance::happydance: AF arrived! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Going in on Sunday for CD3 hormone panel and starting soy Sunday night. 
So glad the awful 139 day cycle is OVER! I really hope I O this cycle!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck pink!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ladies, I'm 11DPO and I woke up to light very pink spotting, not heavy at all the the pink is super pink, not red or chunky, more like watery creamy pink....Whats going on?


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> Ladies, I'm 11DPO and I woke up to light very pink spotting, not heavy at all the the pink is super pink, not red or chunky, more like watery creamy pink....Whats going on?

maybe implantation, fxd!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I'm having mild cramping, but deff doesn't feel like AF, it's super light pink and I onyl had one small dark red clot in it.... I'm confused.


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> Well I'm having mild cramping, but deff doesn't feel like AF, it's super light pink and I onyl had one small dark red clot in it.... I'm confused.

I hope its implantation! :D Good luck, hunny!

Today's updates:
My test results for CD3 blood work all came back normal. 
DH's SA came back w/ same results as last time, so an IUI may be necessary. 
I started soy yesterday and WOW it made me feel icky!!! Oh well! Only 4 more days of it.
One more natural cycle before all my blood work will be done.
If no sticky bean this cycle we'll go for a consult with the fertility specialist.
Will probably try this cycle and next naturally and then actually get the IUI done if still no bfp.

Phew! That's all for now. ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck pink!!


----------



## sanchez1208

hi i need help today makes me 65 days late i started to feel real nasuea so i took test it came out faint postive and i took another but i drank alot water and it came out negative .. can i be pregnet i have took 7 test prior and this is my first postive ....can i be prego ?


----------



## lizlovelust

sanchez1208 said:


> hi i need help today makes me 65 days late i started to feel real nasuea so i took test it came out faint postive and i took another but i drank alot water and it came out negative .. can i be pregnet i have took 7 test prior and this is my first postive ....can i be prego ?

Do you have a photo of the test? How long did you wait after the test did the line come up?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yes, please post some pics! :)


----------



## sanchez1208

3mins i will post a pic soon i have doctor appt next tuesday


----------



## sanchez1208

i always just took aother its says negative but i check the postive one its stills says positve but still fain but clearly u can see two lines .


----------



## lizlovelust

lets see!


----------



## lizlovelust

I haev been the biggest bitch to my Oh the last few days for no reaosn, I'm severely fatigued and been feeling sick to my tummie. My boobs have been having severe stabbing pain, and for the past couple of days I have been having suepr watery light pink discharge, it also has a strange smell to it, not fishy and not metallic, just weird smell! I did an HPT yesterday which was a BFN... what's going on????


----------



## sanchez1208

i have added the photo as my profile pic let me know wat yall think


----------



## lizlovelust

it looks pretty positive, but how soon after taking the test did the line show up?


----------



## sanchez1208

well i the thing is i only was able to pee alittle i was thinking it was enough so i left by the sink it was like 3mins and when i came back it was postive i was like wow so i started to drink alot water and took the second out negative and in the morning i drank more water and took the 3 that was also negative i have two girls and i never ever got false postive before


----------



## lizlovelust

Well you are not supposed to drink a lot of water before an HPT. You are supposed to just hold your urine for 3 hours and don't drink a lot. Drinking lots of water before a test will dilute your urine.


----------



## sanchez1208

yea cause wit the first test was all normal pee the other two i drank alot water


----------



## lizlovelust

I say take another test but hold your urine for 3 hours without drinking a ton of water.


----------



## sanchez1208

thanks gurls for all the support and advice i took another test it was faint postive so i made doctor appt tuesday july 31 funny thing i was supposed to start clomid on tuesday looks like it my ego is prego :) but donnt wanna get my hopes up just yte but im so nausea thou ehhhh i let u know how its goes sending alot baby dust yalls ways


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats! so you held your urine in then for a couple of hours? :) Lets see a photo of thew new pos!


----------



## lizlovelust

Well my watery spotting has stopped, and I've been super nausous all day and OH desided to go to Valley fair for our anniversary today and the rides made me throw up! I've never thrown up before because of motion. ever!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Ooo! I hope you get some very good news soon, Liz! :happydance:

And congrats, sanchez1208! Keep us updated!


----------



## lizlovelust

13DPO negative HPT :( just a dollar tree test.


----------



## pinksprinkles

:hugs: Your temp is still up high though, so that is good. If you didn't implant until 10dpo you wouldn't get a bfp yet anyway. Too early. From what I understand, it takes at least 5 days after implantation for PG to show up on one of those dollar tree ones.


----------



## hasti2011

sanchez1208 said:


> thanks gurls for all the support and advice i took another test it was faint postive so i made doctor appt tuesday july 31 funny thing i was supposed to start clomid on tuesday looks like it my ego is prego :) but donnt wanna get my hopes up just yte but im so nausea thou ehhhh i let u know how its goes sending alot baby dust yalls ways

many congrats and i wish the line get darker soon...
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## StefanieC

My temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong. Do you guys think it'll be ok as its exactly the same as the old one?


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I think AF is on her way, temp is slowly going down :(


----------



## ready4family

Lizlovelust, move me onto cycle #5 please, thanks! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I think AF may show her face today, temps are slowly going down.


----------



## lizlovelust

AF got me... I feel like giving up. cycle 9 now.


----------



## nats77

hi guys, sorry i've not been around a while been on holiday for two weeks, got back yesterday, tested this am and finally got my bfp!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats nats!!


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> AF got me... I feel like giving up. cycle 9 now.

i'm sorry liz, don't give up! :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

nats77 said:


> hi guys, sorry i've not been around a while been on holiday for two weeks, got back yesterday, tested this am and finally got my bfp!!!! xxxxxxx

congrats nats!


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> AF got me... I feel like giving up. cycle 9 now.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm so sorry, Liz. I know how you feel. I truly hope you get your bfp very soon. Don't give up, though. You can do it! I'm here for you, hun!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Congrats nats! :flower:


----------



## sanchez1208

Hi ladies finally my doctor appt is tomorrow at 2 ugh im so nervous ... today i checked the postive prego test yup you can still the lines and both negatives also.. lately im been feeling the same but with 2nd baby i had no symptoms so now i have only thing little tired more then usually and my boobs kinda hurt. Also im been getting cramps but no period or nothen sooo fingers crossed tomorrow .. wish me luck :)


----------



## MyMiniMonk

Cycle 101 :(

It's been 8 years and 5 months, almost 6.
We are TTC#2 and I have PCOS.
This month I tried soy iso and FINALLY O'd on the 19th of this month. I had EXTREMELY light spotting on the 28th and 29th, and I wouldn't have noticed it if I hadn't happened to look when I wiped. That's gone now, so I'm hoping it was just IB. It doesn't feel like AF is coming. No signs of PCOS at all, and I normally know AF is coming about a week in advance.


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies I haven't been on this thread in a while. Congrats to those who have gotten their :bfp:'s! I'm 8 dpo today of cycle 15 and I'm pretty sure I'm out but the next couple days will tell if i get more spotting. Had a little last night and none since but that is usually the sign that af is showing up on time. So will probably be starting cycle 16 on Sunday.


----------



## sanchez1208

well ladies i went to the doctor turns out i had chemical pregnancy ... so now im back on birth control and prenatal gotta wait two months until my cycle gets regular again


----------



## nats77

Aww Sanchez so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww I'm so sorry sanchez!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Lots and lots of :hugs: to you sanchez. So sorry, hunny.


----------



## lizlovelust

AFM cycle is pretty normal so far, CD7 today. OH is out of town for a week and a half and by the time he gets back I should be gearing up to O!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yaaaay O! :haha: Where did your DH go?


----------



## lizlovelust

He went to visit a friend in Colorado :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

lizlovelust said:


> He went to visit a friend in Colorado :)

Oh cool! I wonder if he is anywhere near us? He picked a good time to visit. The weather hasn't been too bad and the fires have died down. I hope he has a nice trip!


----------



## lizlovelust

He's visiting denver! :) he has a buddy who moved out there a few years back.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Next time have him drag you out here, too. We could meet up for lunch one day! :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww I would love that! We are actually thinking about moving out there! :)


----------



## laurabe

Hi i'm on CD18.. ovulated on CD36 last cycle after a chemical.. wasnt sure when I would be due to O but i think this OPK looks positive..? what do you think.? 

https://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7325/5aug358.jpg


----------



## nats77

I would say that was positive of not then its really really close x x


----------



## StefanieC

looks positive to me :) :thumbup:


----------



## laurabe

Hope so cos I thought i was in for another 50 day cycle


----------



## pinksprinkles

laura- Definitely looks like a +opk to me, too. Best get to it! :winkwink:

liz- You would love it out here. It's so beautiful and there are tons of fun things to do.

Update: 6 months of no O may be about to come to a close! My temp is starting to go like it does right before O, my sex drive has returned from it's 6 month departure, and starting yesterday, I've been feeling really short tempered- all signs that O will be here soon. Keeping my fx'd for sure. Can't wait to see that +opk!!


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hey ladies cycle 16 started this morning.


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck Laura and pink, and I'm sorry AF got you mattsgirl!


----------



## laurabe

I'm so fed up. Positive OPK and OH is not in the mood. I've been trying all day and he is refusing. I said to him that its the worst day to knock me back cos I have positive ovulation test and he just laughed. Dunno why he is being like this

We did BD yesterday but I just feel really let down we BD almost every day usually but its been a lot less this week :-(


----------



## Mattsgirl

Sorry OH is being like that. That has been happening to me and my DH recently. I'll be making a move and he totally brushes it off. We too used to do it almost every day but now a days lucky to get it every 3 or 4 days. But I hope OH gets back in the mood quickly and you get a chance to BD today.

AFM af being annoying (as always) in pain with these stupid cramps. Thankfully today is my day off and DH will be gone all day cuz I'm having a really emotional day. My sister got married on friday and I know they aren't using any birth control and just let it happen when its going to happen. But I just know that in a month they are going to be making the announcement that they're pregnant. I know once they do I'll just lose it. So I'll probably be crying most of the day.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## laurabe

I'm feeling better now. OH had a change of heart :D


----------



## StefanieC

good news laurabe :winkwink:


----------



## laurabe

fingers crossed..


----------



## lizlovelust

FX Laura!!


----------



## 28329

Hi liz. I'm on cycle #14. Witch came today.


----------



## lizlovelust

aww so sorry 28!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Well, I thought I would O by now, but no such luck. Trying to keep my head up, but having a really down day. Had all he leading-up-to-O symptoms, and then nothing happened. OPK' aren't getting any darker. :cry: Looks like I may have to go back in for another round of Provera. I still can't believe that taking a supplement did this. I only took the FertilAid from February until May. It's been 2.5 months since I quit it and still no O.

Next Wednesday marks 6 months since the last time I ovulated. I am so angry at the people who make FertilAid I could scream. They know this is happening to women who use their supplement, but they put absolutely NO warning on their pills. In fact, they even make a point to tell you that if you see cycle problems that you should keep taking the product as the cycle disruptions are just your body sorting itself out. What a bunch of BS!

I've gotten all the testing done my midwife can do, and she still has absolutely no idea what the pills did to me. All hormone levels are normal, I just don't ovulate. I haven't ovulated even once since taking FertilAid, and the only periods I have had are Provera-induced ones. 

It's a good thing that the FetilAid people don't live near me, because the amount of rage I am currently feeling might cause them serious damage. I can't believe this is happening to me.


----------



## nats77

Pink I'm so sorry your going thru this, I know it won't make u feel any better but I am thinking of you and sending lots of babydust x x x


----------



## sanchez1208

hey gurls im back srry i havent been on i kinda took the chemical preganacy alil hard but not im good im been taking prenatal everyday and birthcontrol to bring my period .. well goods news i started to spot yesterday and today i guess its my first day of period ... when should i go get ovulation kit ?


----------



## lizlovelust

I wouldn't take BC to induce AF, that will mess up your cycles. If anything you should be going to the doctor to get Provera to induce AF, it's a safe way without disrupting your cycles.


----------



## lizlovelust

wow haven't been on in a while, still no O.... ugh I think I may have another long cycle :(


----------



## laurabe

Hey Liz.. hope you O soon.. the witch got me today so that's me on Cycle 9. Its so deflating :-(


----------



## lizlovelust

aww so sorry laura, still no o for me :(


----------



## hasti2011

hi ladies i finally got BFP on cycle #12 with clomid and timed intercourse. after a year of trying we are expecting little :baby:


----------



## hopeithappens

yey congrats hasti :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

awww you're so lucky hasti!! congrats!!

I'm CD29 still with no O....:(


----------



## lizlovelust

*admin edited*



> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## lizlovelust

Finally got crosshairs, yay


----------



## gnome86

Hey everyone, 
I havent been on B&B for bout 3 months, omg the withdrawal :blush: Just got internet in new house so caught up with Liz on the PM and she said to join this thread. 
I have been ttc since my depo ran out in march 2010. So about 29 months now and AF normally 28 days regular.
Not expecting to get a BFP this month, only DTD once in last fortnight as in exruciating pain with a cyst, following spotting week before AF was due (got excited thinking was IB) then a 24 hour period 5 days early. Definitely not PG as had emergency and followup medical treatment this week, just waiting on an u/s scan now. Just would be nice to follow you guys, have chat etc if that ok.
Also, is anyone else on this thread experiencing secondary infertility?
Sorry for the rant but have missed B&B lol xxx


----------



## nats77

Just to update you all, went for my scan and there was no heartbeat! Waiting for my bean to pass naturally now.
My angel baby is flying high with its brothers or sisters :cry:


----------



## gnome86

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## mamadonna

Omg i am so sorry hun,massive hugs to you:(


----------



## hasti2011

nats77 said:


> Just to update you all, went for my scan and there was no heartbeat! Waiting for my bean to pass naturally now.
> My angel baby is flying high with its brothers or sisters :cry:

:hugs: i am sorry honey


----------



## lizlovelust

oh nats I'm so sorry!


----------



## lizlovelust

my temp finally went up to a good temp, did I just O, or did I O when FF says I Oed?


----------



## lizlovelust

So Confused..


----------



## mamadonna

I would say you ovulated when ff says you did and that looks like a second temp rise,when are you gonna test?


----------



## lizlovelust

Um well I did this afternoon and nothing, so I'll test again every day until AF shows1


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i45.tinypic.com/1zf298n.jpg
Right after I took it

https://i46.tinypic.com/294rsck.jpg
After it dried.

Anythiing? I know it's early but I couldn't resist.


----------



## gnome86

lizlovelust said:


> https://i45.tinypic.com/1zf298n.jpg
> Right after I took it
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/294rsck.jpg
> After it dried.
> 
> Anythiing? I know it's early but I couldn't resist.

between the 2 circles i see a faint pink line but is this after the time limit?


----------



## 28329

I can see a little something too liz but only on the dried picture.
Good luck!!


----------



## lizlovelust

The first photo is within the time limit, the second photos is dried.


----------



## StefanieC

I think I see a faint line in both pics. FX this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i50.tinypic.com/abkmdd.jpg

Compared yesterdays evening with todays SMU

I think it was an evap.


----------



## lizlovelust

What the heck is going on with my chart...?


----------



## lizlovelust

this is from today

https://i49.tinypic.com/awf9fm.jpg

Hmm?


----------



## Platinumvague

Ca you just buy a digital? I know they are expensive but it beats trying to guess.


----------



## lizlovelust

but if it's too early the digi will be negative?


----------



## Platinumvague

If you are 13dpo I think you'll be ok.i took a clear blue digi at 11dpo.most are $6-7 for one test


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> this is from today
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/awf9fm.jpg
> 
> Hmm?

I can see a faint line on that test. If its that faint still I don't know if it would show up on a digi or not. Are you in the uk? If so, apparently Tesco and Asda tests are quite sensitive. Or maybe a frer.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm in the US, I think I'll buy a FRER if AF doesn't show tomorrow or the next day. I usually have a 15 day LP but sometimes it's 14 days so we'll see!


----------



## Platinumvague

I honestly think its an evap :(.Ive seen those test give them before.hope you'll be able to get a digi today and figure it out


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm leaning towards evap too, but I guess we will see if AF comes or not.


----------



## Platinumvague

Well let's hope we are wrong! Good luck


----------



## lizlovelust

Well today I feel nauseous and super tired. I just feel icky all around. :(


----------



## laurabe

Hi Liz.. Have you tried another test..?

I'm waiting to O.. Yesterday I had an almost positive OPK.. Strongest one so far.. so I thought I would get a Positive one today but quite clearly neg. very faint.. I feel disappointed :(


----------



## yoyojojo

cycle 17 & got a positive am currently exactly 4wks pregnant.

fingers crossed


----------



## laurabe

Congrats JoJo.! :D


----------



## lizlovelust

Congrats yoyo!!


----------



## lizlovelust

For me my temp took a nose dive today, no sign of AF yet though. I have a bad migrane today and feel severely fatigued. I took a test this morning and I swear i saw something but it looks like it's just the indent where the test line would be if there was color. If I don't get AF tomorrow I guess I'll get a FRER.


----------



## gnome86

congrats on the BFP! :happydance:

I got u/s scan to check for cysts etc tomorrow so fxd


----------



## StefanieC

gnome86 said:


> congrats on the BFP! :happydance:
> 
> I got u/s scan to check for cysts etc tomorrow so fxd

I had mine on Friday and have an appointment to discuss the findings on Thursday. Good luck hun x


----------



## lizlovelust

So no AF yet, FF now gave me dotted CH, I woke up feel so nauseous!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test50786
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test50785

Anything?


----------



## Platinumvague

Digi! Digi! Digi! You said if AF didn't show you'd get one so...I'm waiting :p


----------



## hopeithappens

i see something on the green one is that a pg or ov test?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yea the green on is an HPT! No AF today and I'm 16DPO, I feel like crap, really nausous and dizzy and severe migrane :(

Just worrying me, my chart temps are low yesterday and today, but it did go up like .2 today.

Ive also never had a 16 day LP before..


----------



## hopeithappens

might be worth trying a frer, i found the ics ok but i got very faint lines for days then when i tried the frer got a decent enough line to call it a bfp and the ic was still so faint


----------



## lizlovelust

Maybe I'll give the FRER a shot! I'll have to pick one up later today. I am so dizzy and nausous, is dizzyness even a sign?


----------



## lizlovelust

...?


----------



## hopeithappens

yes dizziness can be a sign


----------



## lizlovelust

Cause it started yesterday, along with my migrane and nausea, now all three are worse today.


----------



## lizlovelust

omg, and I just looked at my nipples and they are like dark brown, and I'm so white, like albino white lol. Like not the areola but the actually nipple is brown!


----------



## laurabe

Try a digi,, should give a correct result at 16dpo... good luck :dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

^^^ I don't know how many times I've said that lol


----------



## laurabe

lol... any news Liz..?? 

Still no positive OPK yet for me.. hope im not in for a long cycle :/


----------



## Platinumvague

Laurabe-Have you ever tried a fertility monitor? I know they are expensive but they might work better than opks and giving a more accurate result??


----------



## laurabe

Platinumvague said:


> Laurabe-Have you ever tried a fertility monitor? I know they are expensive but they might work better than opks and giving a more accurate result??

Yeh I have one but I quit using it as I only got one peak reading in 4 cycles.. Got no peak reading the cycle I conceived either.. was costing a fortune on sticks and I was getting nothing from it.. 

I thought about trying again with it... maybe next cycle..


----------



## Platinumvague

Oh wow.I wanted to get one later one but never mind.Hope your cycle isn't long! I remember you from awhile back.Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

I just don't want to waste so much money on a digi!


----------



## Platinumvague

It's either spend $6 and get an answer or keep guessing and worrying about every little symptom.id rather just spend the $6.unless you have my luck and as soon as you buy a test AF shows up! I saw Walmart had clear blue digi 2 pack for $9


----------



## lizlovelust

oohh maybe I'll stop by walmart then!

Meanwhile I tested again and I think I got a darker line! 
I can see it in person, it's still light but I can see it, I swear!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test51007

and my OPK is dark!


----------



## Platinumvague

Can you take another picture in better light and move the opk away?


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test51009


----------



## Platinumvague

Looks like all the evaps that the other ladies where posting using the same test.it makes a really thin line making you think it's a bfp.please Liz I can not stress enough go get a digi so if you are pregnant you can start taking prenatals ASAP!


----------



## lizlovelust

pretty sure it was evaps...

Nothing on this mornings test, but my OPK is dark! I swear I already Oed though... Cause my boobs are always super sore after I O and they have been sore for a while now...but FF took my CHs away :(


----------



## StefanieC

I just got my BFP! I'm in shock!


----------



## Platinumvague

Stef-That "thanks" was a like :).Huge Congrats to you! Wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww congrats stef!!!


----------



## StefanieC

thanks hun i'm in a bit of disbelief at the moment, i really hope this is it for you too!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test51186

First test is from yesterday evening, middle is this morning, and last is just now.


----------



## Platinumvague

An old test can show a faint line.Dont even bother with anything over the time limit.I don't see anything in the most recent one :/


----------



## hopeithappens

really dont see anything sorry


----------



## lizlovelust

I honestly think I am Oing right now, OPKs are positive, even this morning! and we BDed last night, so I think FF was wrong about the CHs before and I am Oing now!


----------



## StefanieC

lizlovelust said:


> I honestly think I am Oing right now, OPKs are positive, even this morning! and we BDed last night, so I think FF was wrong about the CHs before and I am Oing now!

oo this could be it liz! keep jumping on your OH! lol


----------



## wanting2more

Congrats Stefanie!


----------



## lizlovelust

Pretty sure I Oed yesterday!! :)


----------



## StefanieC

Yay Liz!!


----------



## laurabe

lizlovelust said:


> Pretty sure I Oed yesterday!! :)

Thats Great Liz.. 

I was having trouble reading OPKs so I done digital ovulation tests and got smiley faces yesterday and today.. we BD yesterday and today so fingers crossed.! we can be 2ww buddies and then hopefully bump buddies lol :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay now I'm confused again, my temp is super low today....


----------



## laurabe

I really dont understand charts.. did you have positive OPK yesterday ?


----------



## lizlovelust

I didn't OPK yesterday cause I thought I already had a positive....and it was negative today but my temps the lowest it's been this cycle.


----------



## laurabe

Possible yesterday might have been a positive then.? 

Sorry I'm no help with what temp shifts mean. Hopefully you got some BD and maybe in for a nice surprise in 2 weeks :D


----------



## hopeithappens

How is everybody doing?


----------



## laurabe

Hi.. not seen this thread in a while..

I'm on cycle 10 and 9dpo.. just waiting it out.. hoping this is the month for my BFP as its the last chance before I see fertility specialist.


----------



## hopeithappens

Everything crossed for you laurabe :dust: lots of it your way


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can i be updated? I got my bfp on october 6th, cycle number 15. My baby is due on june 13th. Not bad considering we needed ivf and had major male factor problems. Good luck to everyone. Hope to see more bfp's soon.


----------



## laurabe

congrats..! praying i'm next.. lol


----------



## hopeithappens

:happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## 28329

Thank you!! You know, cycle 9 is the most popular cycle to get preggo on so you never know. Best of luck to you.


----------



## laurabe

i missed it by one so far then.. i'm now on cycle 10 lol. better late than never i suppose :D


----------



## wanting2more

Good luck Laurabe!!

Gratz 28329!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Haven't seen this thread in a while! How's everyone doing? Congrats to you, 28329! That is stellar news! And GL laurabe!

I passed the year mark last month. Went through some emotional times with that. Been at the OB/Gyn twice in the past week. I'm on Provera right now to start AF. I had a trnasvaginal ultrasound on Tuesday. All they found were a couple tiny polyps/fibroids/clots- not sure which. The supervising physician is supposed to look over my u/s pics on Tues and then I whould get the green light to start on Clomid, though my OB/Gyn already wrote the prescription and I already had it filled..... AF is due probably not this weekend, but next. Once that starts, my HSG will get scheduled. The only thing that could slow this all down is if the supervising physician decided he doesn't like the placement of the fibroids/polyps, which would seem weird since they are nowhere near my tubes or cervix and the larger of the two is aobut the size of a tic-tac. I was told if the doctor doesn't like them, he'll want to do a D&C... however, if that is what he decides then I will switch doctors. My mom and aunt both had successful pregnancies even with fibroids, and I'm not about to let someone do a D&C for something so minor if the HSG doesn't show it as blockages.


----------



## anneliese

I got my first ever BFP about a week and a half ago on cycle 10. I've had all kinds of different spotting so far (mostly just brown though), so hopefully everything is ok and I'll have a healthy pregnancy because I'm already really attached!


----------



## 28329

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I forgot to update here as well I got my BFP on the 23rd of september and due June 5th.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Congrats to all the BFPs. :flow:


----------



## mamadonna

Congratulations!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Just checking in. Hope everyone is doing well. :flow:


----------



## StefanieC

I updated back in September that i got my bfp but i think it got missed on the front page update. Anyway new thing is we are expecting a girl :). Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Mattsgirl

I didn't update on here either but I got my :bfp: on cycle 19 in December 2012!


----------



## nats77

I thought I'd updated but I checked the front page and I obviously didn't, I mc my baby from july's bfp :cry: I also have had another bfp since then and another mc :cry: so still praying for my rainbow xxx


----------



## pinksprinkles

StefanieC- Congrats on your little girl! How exciting!! Only a few months left, huh? :happydance:

Mattsgirl- Very happy for you hun. I hope things are going smoothly!!

nats77- :hugs: Oh, hun. I am so sorry about that. That is so sad. Do you know what is causing you to miscarry?


----------



## nats77

pinksprinkles said:


> StefanieC- Congrats on your little girl! How exciting!! Only a few months left, huh? :happydance:
> 
> Mattsgirl- Very happy for you hun. I hope things are going smoothly!!
> 
> nats77- :hugs: Oh, hun. I am so sorry about that. That is so sad. Do you know what is causing you to miscarry?

Thanks pink, not yet but I have an appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic tomorrow so hoping to get some answers xx


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey keep us updated, Nats. I hope they figure out what's going on and can fix it easily.

I'm going to the doctor tomorrow as well. Time for another u/s. 
Last time I didn't have any follicles so they had me take a bunch more Femera. 
I swear! Why is it so hard to O? :dohh:


----------

